# OFFICAL "weigh in" thread



## LindaL (Mar 15, 2010)

Could a moderator please put this on the TOP, so we can keep it for our weekly "weigh ins"??

It is Monday, March 15th, 2010...Please weigh yourself and write it down (you don't have to post it here!). You can tell us how much you think you want to lose or give details on what you did this next week or share recipes...whatever! This is OUR little LB "weight watchers" place to come for venting, sharing and support!






I want to truthfully lose 67 lbs. It will be hard, but I have done it before...I am ready! Here we go.......


----------



## Mona (Mar 15, 2010)

It is Monday, March 15th, 2010. My goal is to lose 50 lbs to start with. It will be hard, but I am ready to give it a shot!





Thanks Linda for starting this, and to everyone participating. It helps to have others working alongside you to reach a common goal.



to ALL!


----------



## PennyLane (Mar 15, 2010)

Count me in.

My goal is 50lbs and excercising at least 20 mins a day.


----------



## Charley (Mar 15, 2010)

My goal is 15 pounds and to start walking again for 30 minutes at least 4 times a week.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 15, 2010)

I weigh 190lbs this morning, dressed but no shoes. I want to go back down to 125lbs. So, that would be 65lbs I need to lose. I think the method I will use is to wright down EVERYTHING that goes in my mouth. That includes my foot!


----------



## twister (Mar 15, 2010)

I weigh today dressed without shoes 181.6 lbs and I want to lose another 30 pounds so from when I started that is 60 lbs, I have already lost 30 lbs. It will be hard but worth it. Good Luck to everybody.


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Girls



I feel that those of you who posted your weight are very brave and my hats off to you. That's a number between me and God and the

Weight Watcher Leader, ha ha. Anyways, I've decided to embark on an ever lower goal so I have a 30 pounds I'd like to get rid of. So, next Monday

we will report our losses or gains? Good luck everyone----we are worth it!!!


----------



## wantminimore (Mar 16, 2010)

To start, I would like to lose the 20lbs. that I gained after I quit smoking 4 yrs. ago. Recently i've been faithfully using my treadmill, I went 3 miles today



.The hardest part of the day for me is between 4-6 o'clock, we have a regular visitor that stops in almost every night and leaves around 6:30 so we are usually eating after that which I hate. I'll have to keep telling myself NO when I want to start picking and snacking at that time.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay - I'm going to play, too!





I lost 10 pounds in January - but then didn't do too well. Luckily I haven't gained it back, so I at least get to start where I quit. My first "big" goal is to lose 35 pounds. But I like to set small goals for myself - so I'll be happy when I lose 5 more!

This will be fun doing it together and should be easier to be more active now that the weather is getting better.

Barbara


----------



## Frankie (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope it's ok to be a part of this, but mine isn't really about weight,,,although 10 pounds would be a nice part of it.

Mine is about eating right, healthy, my diet is rediculous!!

In the morning I have a pot of coffee, drink about 4 diet pepsi's the rest of the day. No water!! Usually have 2 pieces of jelly toast for breakfast. If at work, I go to BK almost always. If my day off, microwave pizza. So the only dairy I get is from the cheese on the pizza, if that counts, and my only vegetable is the fries!!

I told you it was bad.





I started today, small changes. I had 2 cups of coffee, a full glass of water, and smaller glass of OJ for breakfast and 2 boiled eggs as I love them!! Still went to BK, but at least I got chicken.


----------



## MooreAcres (Mar 17, 2010)

Count me in too Linda!

I want to be back down to 125-130lbs, where I looked and felt healthy. So I have roughly 40-50lbs to go...


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Mar 17, 2010)

monday when I weighed myself, I need to lose 45 lbs to feel better. I am still struggling with not eating between meals. I need to go pick up more fruit. anyway this post will be good for me. good luck to everyone


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 17, 2010)

Can I still join?? Oh gosh...I hope so, maybe this will help me lose a pound or two. No, truthfully, over winter I have really REALLY packed on more weight, on top of my already heavy weight. I need to lose about 80-90 lbs, and that sure wont be easy, plus I would feel so much more better. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 17, 2010)

Would LOVE to join.........We don't own a scale (yet)........I'm guessing I need to lose 40 to 50 lbs.


----------



## TyeeRanch (Mar 18, 2010)

Me Too! Me Too! (that was for you MA ;-) )

I have always prided myself on staying fit.........til the last 5 years or so anyway. I am at the heaviest that I have ever been and need to "get healthy" again. Just recently I feel as though I have started a new chapter in my life, and along with the support of all of the LB'ers, its time I move in the right direction with my health as well!

So, I plan to lose 35-40 lbs. I have started walking on my lunch breaks and eating more fruit (which is hard for me). My weigh in days will be Saturday mornings. Still working on getting up the guts to post my actual weight, but huge kudos to those that have.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 18, 2010)

Gosh thanks for pinning this and somehow I missed it!!! Doh!

Count me in... yes, those that posted their weight are VERY brave!! I would like to lose 40 pounds, or close to it. Oh great, we have a potluck at work tomorrow- not a very good way to start this off, but I will make myself behave.

One more week and I will have enough time in after my surgery that I can start using my excercise bike!! I have not picked up a new scale yet either, but will make SURE I stop tomorrow and get one!

Here we go... we can do it!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, since we're all being so truthful here, I will tell you that I'm actually afraid to lose weight. I know I need to lose at least 60 pounds (which DISGUSTS me even saying it), but I'm "afraid" to start because of all the times I've successfully lost weight over the years through various means (Weight Watchers, Herbal Magic, etc.), and then put all of it plus a LOT back on. Even over the last few months, if I lose three, I'll put on four. I could write a book on all the excuses I have, but I really do think they're valid.



I am sooo stressed out over so many things, and I know I eat for "comfort". Even now, with a wedding date looming on the near horizon, I'm finding it very difficult to make a serious start towards weight loss. I know all the things I "should" be doing, but I just can't get started.

Does anyone have a good swift kick for me?


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 18, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Well, since we're all being so truthful here, I will tell you that I'm actually afraid to lose weight. I know I need to lose at least 60 pounds (which DISGUSTS me even saying it), but I'm "afraid" to start because of all the times I've successfully lost weight over the years through various means (Weight Watchers, Herbal Magic, etc.), and then put all of it plus a LOT back on. Even over the last few months, if I lose three, I'll put on four. I could write a book on all the excuses I have, but I really do think they're valid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know exactly how you feel. It's so hard when you have tried so many different diets and even if you are successful the weight seems to find you, like a long lost friend. I definitely eat for comfort, stress, boredom, you name it. I started back on the road to eating healthy last August but was getting discouraged because the pounds weren't coming off so I decided to rejoin WW and have been seeing good results. It is a day to day struggle for me to make the right choices but I can honestly say that my body is feeling so much better and my blood pressure is very good.

I see it this way, "Brief Pleasures, Long Regrets". Our bodies will thank us for doing this!!!


----------



## Charley (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, I did a sneak weigh in ... and ... it is working!

This week I made a crock pot base recipe of chicken vegetable soup. No recipe just threw in what I had. This has been my lunch for most of the week and my snacking is getting under control.

One thing I haven't done totally right is my walking. I started with my little dog last Tuesday. I admit I carry her most the way. Well, we walked that one day and the day after she was limping. I don't think it was from walking. I think she must have jumped off the furniture and hurt her leg. It is ok now. I'm actually thinking of making her a sling to carry her. She weighs about 10 pounds; she doesn't do hills or going away from home. I've walked two times this week for 30 minutes each time. Guess I will go do my walking now to make it three and I guess I will carry Maggie along.


----------



## chandab (Mar 20, 2010)

Way to go everyone that's started their weight loss program. And, those souls brave enough to post their weights, not I.



Frankie said:


> I hope it's ok to be a part of this, but mine isn't really about weight,,,although 10 pounds would be a nice part of it.Mine is about eating right, healthy, my diet is rediculous!!
> 
> In the morning I have a pot of coffee, drink about 4 diet pepsi's the rest of the day. No water!! Usually have 2 pieces of jelly toast for breakfast. If at work, I go to BK almost always. If my day off, microwave pizza. So the only dairy I get is from the cheese on the pizza, if that counts, and my only vegetable is the fries!!
> 
> ...


I'm with Carolyn, while I could stand to lose about 20#; I really need to work on what I eat. I live 60 miles from the nearest fast food, but I tend to eat too many sweets and garbage snacks, so I'm working on having healthier snacks in the house.


----------



## Charley (Mar 22, 2010)

While I did not do well in the walking I had planned, I did make a start at more exercise. I hope to really get in the swing of it as the temperature rises and the rains lessen. I did manage to loose a little over 4 pounds this past week. My goal is 11 more pounds and I'm hoping to take off 2 pounds a week.


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Mar 22, 2010)

I lost 5 lbs last week. to be truthful, not sure how. I had cut down on eating, especially at night after doing chores. yesterday, I worked outside all day, so probably burned off tons of calories. spring has come to wis and I couldn't be happier. all my tank heaters have been off all month. can't wait to see my barn electricity. should be wayyyyyyyyyy down. I will have extra money to buy some horsey things at the midwest horse fair. (LOL) good luck to everyone this week and congrats on one week being gone. should be easier now.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 22, 2010)

I lost 4 lbs this week. I did cut out was my horrible habit of sitting at the computer with a bag of candy. I also was eating a little bit more healthier food. Like Pondlake said, spring has started in WI so now I have been a little bit more active doing outside things that need to be done in spring. Ohhhh, and our huge yard is starting to look so nice..the grass is turning green, and no winter "furkids" poopy piles to clean up (I do try to keep up with that all winter..but its hard with 4 dogs!) Keep up the good work everyone, Congrats to all of you that lost weight this past week.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 22, 2010)

WTG Charley, PondlakeMinis and Meadowridge Farm!






OK, so I feel like this week was such a waste for me *sigh* I had a hard time getting motivated (even after I psyched myself up with this thread). I am still trying to get 100% well (had pneumonia I found out) and just had other things on my mind, so needless to say....I gained 1.5 lbs this week....











On the upside...while I have been going to the Dr for other medical things, I found out that this office has a Medical Weight Loss program (Dr run) and I am going in this afternoon for a consult. I really feel like I need someone (at least at 1st) to tell me what to do....sad to say even tho I DO know what to do).

Losing weight is hard work....keeping it off is even harder work...

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Frankie (Mar 22, 2010)

Just trying to do healthier. Relaced my pot of coffee with water and juice. My afternoon candy bar at work is now an apple or banana with a bottled water. When off work am making dinner instead of a pizza. Coming down off of the caffene, sugar rushes feels better now. Lost 1 pound just from losing the junk foods.

Congrats to all!! Linda, do not beat yourself up,,,regroup a little and go forward!!


----------



## Mona (Mar 22, 2010)

WOW...CONGRATULATIONS to everyone on your results thus far. Linda, don't give up....hopefully it will get easier. Although I would love to announce losses like the others here, I am not far behind you. I lost this week, but only a marginal 1.5 ponds, and had I not started walking again, I am sure I would have gained.

On the + side, I have been writing down EVERYTHING I have been eating, and am therefore becoming more aware of things. I have figured out my daily calorie needs and what I need to take in and still lose. I am SLOWLY becoming more interested, but I find I am actually looking at the label information for the first time in my life and looking up calories on the internet where needed for other things I am eating. The one thing I know I will have to get more serious about is watching fat content...is there a "magical" system? Like a % to watch for? I know everything says 2,% or 5% or 8% (or whatever), and then there is a thing that says you are allowed so many grams a fat a day...I really HATE to have to count grams of fat a day on top of my calories, so is there a safety number in the % number givenm that should keep a person within their limits?

Sorry I cannot write more...am pressed for time here as I am heading out for the day, then coming home and heading out until nearly the end of the month. I will be away so will miss my weigh-in for next week, so I am going to have to try extra hard to keep myself on a decent path...will be MANY hours of straight driving time and that is one of my problem areas (eating in the car while driving, and of course then it is pop and chips and chocolate bars!






)...but I will try!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## Katiean (Mar 22, 2010)

Starting weight was 190. I weighed this morning and weighed 187. But then I have been sick.


----------



## twister (Mar 22, 2010)

I lost 6 lbs this week but I "cheated", I had surgery on March 12th so my appetite wasn't there





Yvonne


----------



## LindaL (Mar 22, 2010)

So, I went to my consult on the Medical Weight Loss program. Their program is high protein/low calorie consisting of bars, shakes and soup....BUT, they also will work out a diet plan with you using what I call "real" food...and that is what I am opting for. 5-6 small meals a day each consisting of 16 grams of protein and 160 calories!



(Less than 1000 calories/day). It would seem like you would "starve", but the protein helps you to feel full and not feel hunger like you would normally with a high carb/sugar diet.

So, off to the grocery store I go for my food!


----------



## Doobie (Mar 23, 2010)

I have to ask....

Can I join?





I know some with think I've cheated... and in one way I have.

On October 1 2009 I weight in at 306lbs. (I am 6' tall and 'big boned')

On October 10 2009 I had gastric bypass.

After years of weight loss up and down, everything you can think of, the Doctors said it this or realize you are going to end up in a wheel chair or worse!

Today, Monday March 22 2010 I weight in at 209lbs.



I still cant believe the person I see in the mirror is me!

It has not been easy, it is not a 'quick fix'.

I have a lot of the same problems we all face.

I also have access to some wonderful support from the facility I had the surgery and I know it would help all of us!

Even if you have not had surgery but are working on the weight loss the 'old fashion way'

sooo can I play too?


----------



## LindaL (Mar 23, 2010)

Doobie....congrats on your current weightloss (Im sure that gastric bypass is not an "easy fix" either) and YES, you can join in!!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Mar 23, 2010)

My weigh-in day is Tuesday - so here I am! I had started in January and lost 10 pounds. But then fell off the wagon. Luckily I had only gained 2 of those pounds back when I weighed last week. Today I have lost those 2 pounds + 2 more for a total loss of 4 pounds this week! I'm very happy with that!

Good luck everyone!

Barbara


----------



## PennyLane (Mar 23, 2010)

nada,zero,zilch..NOTHING :arg! ..didnt lose an ounce!

But thats ok, I'm a very patient person.

I did manage to get in at least 20 mins of exercising 5 days last week.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats Barbara! WTG!





Lynn....You did better than me!



And at least you got exercise in...I didn't even do that...but today I start walking!



Don't give up! We will both lose this week!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 23, 2010)

:arg! :arg! went out to eat tonight, and the desserts were SOOOO good,not to mention the tenderloin tips and baked potato, which of course just wouldnt be a baked potato without all the butter, and sour cream...and then there was the huge dessert bar.



I think I gained back 4 of the lbs I just lost...where is my will power when I need it???






Oh I could just kick myself..anyone care too??






But, I did have only diet pepsi and coffee to drink with it.


----------



## Doobie (Mar 24, 2010)

After the surgery one of the big rules is to stay away from sugar.





But I know how hard it can be eating the same old same old day in and day out...





Here is a yummy dip for your snack time apple that just needs a little something extra!





Enjoy!!





ps... I love it with Grannies, or Mac's, the best!!

Apple Dip

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ingredients

1 (8 ounce) package ⅓ less fat cream cheese

1 cup SPLENDA® No Calorie Sweetener, Granulated

¼ cup SPLENDA® Brown Sugar Blend

1 teaspoon vanilla

4 sliced apples

Directions

1.Combine all ingredients, except apples, in a large bowl, mixing with a hand mixer until smooth. Serve immediately or chill, covered, in the refrigerator until ready to serve.

2.Use sliced apples for dipping.

Nutrition Info (per serving)

Calories 140 | Calories from Fat 40 | Fat 4.5g (sat 3.0g) | Cholesterol 15mg | Sodium 130mg | Carbohydrates 21g | Fiber 2g | Sugars 18g | Protein 3g


----------



## JaniceZ (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh Id like to join!

I weigh 155 pounds, and would like to go back to 135. So 20 pounds! I have been trying to loose weight for months, but havent lost any!





Your successes have inspired me!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Reble (Mar 25, 2010)

Can I still join, I have to loose weight the Doctor said or blood pressure pills.

Ok I need to loose 40lbs. but the Doctor said even 10 lbs. would help.. so I am in...

I did find that fish oil pills helps, with blood pressure, does anyone know if it is true or used them?

My blood pressure has been

Systolic 173 Diastolic 94

*******162*******100

So do need to get this down....

Good Luck to all...


----------



## Charley (Mar 29, 2010)

Boy, Monday came too soon and this week I snacked a little. So no weight loss this week and a gain of 1/2 pound



. I didn't do any better on the walking....I did walk two days but the weather got cold, windy, and wet and I wimped out.

Ok, hope I got that all out of my system. I'm getting back on track today for sure!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 29, 2010)

I LOST 4.5 LBS this week!!









After last week's gain, I was not gonna let that happen again this week!



I also started the Medical Weight Loss plan, so that really helped me get going...went grocery shopping right after that so I could get all the "right" foods in the house. I did kind of slack a little towards the weekend, but not TOO bad...made as healthy of choices as I could at the restaurent....mostly (OK OK I had one slice of bread with a little honey butter on it....pfft!), but I really did try! As Dr Phil always says "Let's be honest"....LOL





I only walked (1.6 miles) one day this past week, but the weather isn't great, so I tend to use that as an excuse....I really need to get out there more...I do enjoy walking...It is relaxing for me and helps me "think" (which could be a scary thing....just ask Deb....lmao!



)

Charley....It's OK...we all will go thru those periods when we lose alittle focus...like I did that 1st week. That was last week and this is a NEW week!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 29, 2010)

:arg! wow~~ this is hard work .... I didnt do good at all this week. In fact I gained 1 lb, but I know it was my fault. I went out to eat 2 times, and both times I had a dessert, plus, I snacked some over the weekend. Now, I need to really get back on track this week.


----------



## Mona (Mar 29, 2010)

This was really one of those "one step forward, 2 steps back" kind of weeks for me! I GAINED 2 pounds this week, so after my 1.5 lb loss week one, I am now heavier than when I started!




BUT, I am not giving up. I was away from home for nearly a week and was hard to stay on the straight and narrow when eating "out" so much. Then to make things worse, I had been walking daily at home here, and never walked once while I was gone. Back to the swing of things today. Yes, I fell off, but I am getting back on!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 29, 2010)

It IS hard to keep on track...but I know you can get back on track! I think what we need to realize is real life doesnt stop because we are trying to lose weight. I think that it is possible to still go out to a restaurant...just choose a more healthy entree OR when you order, ask for it to be split in half with one half in a doggie bag, so you don't eat it! When I went fo my 1st appointment with the weight loss center I knew I'd never be able to stick with just their food and would end up gaining it back...I need to LEARN to eat healthy eating REAL food...and that includes eating out. Let's face it, we all love restaurants. It's part of our lives. So, don't feel bad for doing it. Plan your menu (or change it up afterwards) if you know you plan on going out.

High Protein....low calorie...low sugar...and don't worry too much about the fats. A lot of high protein food are high fat, BUT they are "healthy fats.

You CAN do it!!


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, another week, I lost 3 more lbs so am down to 181. that is on my scale. I know the doctors office will weigh more but at least I can keep a record. I am finding I am getting full faster so I am eating less. My clothes don't seem like they fit any looser so it may be alot of water loss right now.

everyone keep hanging in there and congrats on everything that you are doing.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 29, 2010)

Last week was 187. This week is 186. Slow but steady.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 29, 2010)

Good job you guys!

Anyone else??? (BTW...anyone can join in anytime! It's not a "contest"...just a place to come and share your progress, goals, frustrations and LOSSES!



)


----------



## CharlesFamily (Mar 29, 2010)

I left my scale at school for a project we are doing in class, and now we are on Spring Break - so I'll have to weigh in next week!





I have not been feeling the best for the past 4 days - so haven't eaten much, so that may help!





Good luck everyone!

Barbara


----------



## Reble (Mar 30, 2010)

LindaL said:


> Good job you guys! Anyone else??? (BTW...anyone can join in anytime! It's not a "contest"...just a place to come and share your progress, goals, frustrations and LOSSES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi LindaL, and all my weight watcher friends...





Started because of High Blood Pressure.

Have lost 3 lbs. this week.. and been on fish oil pills.

My blood pressure was only 138/85 the best it has been in months...

Hope I can stay away from having the Dr. give me blood pressure pills.


----------



## twister (Mar 30, 2010)

I forgot to post yesterday, I lost 1lb this week. I have been walking everyday too, Jazz and Pepper escaped from their paddock ans went galloping up the front field towards the road, luckily my neighbour was outside taking his snowfence down and turned them back. Meanwhile I went down the driveway to the road meaning to get behind them, my heart was pounding so the gist of all this is to say that I got an extra workout today





Yvonne


----------



## LindaL (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, OK....I didn't do that great this past week....It started out pretty good, but Saturday night we went out with friends and I totally went off my "food plan" (including some really good drinks..lol)...then of course yesterday was Easter and I was not going to NOT eat my mom's baked ziti! lol (and there were lots of desserts sitting on the table all afternoon!



So, when I weighed myself about Wednesday I had lost 2 more lbs since Monday, but when I weighed in this morning I had only lost 1 lb all week...It's OK...today I am back on track and will be good all week!


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Apr 5, 2010)

well, day after easter, I weighed in this am at 180 so 1 lb lost. that is ok. my clothes actually feel looser and I am getting more energy back. good luck to everyone with their weigh ins.


----------



## Charley (Apr 5, 2010)

The good news for me is I have gotten in more walking. I still am not walking four days a week but I am doing a solid three and have doubled the time. So I am satisfied with that. I think I have the routine set.

The bad news is I gained 1/2 pound. Rats!!


----------



## Mona (Apr 5, 2010)

WHEW! After my big upset last weigh-in day, finding I had not only GAINED weight but weighed 1/2 more than I weighed when I started the diet, I am happy to report I have lost 4 pounds this week!! I am also going to pat my own back, because chocolate is a killer for me, and with it being Easter yesterday, and 3 little grandsons being here all day eating their chocolate bunnies we have them, I had nothing more than a smell of them!





Still walking my 2 miles a day, 7 days a week.


----------



## Reble (Apr 5, 2010)

Still keeping on track, which is nice but have not been in to get my blood pressure checked at the pharmacy but feel good.

Lost another 2 lbs. Had a wonderful day with our Granddaughter Olivia yesterday, and she did share one little chocolate bite of her easter eggs. I could not say NO to her sweet little face.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 5, 2010)

I was so sure with Easter just yesterday, and all the chocolate candy plus desserts..and we wont even mention that I just HAD to eat a little of everything..LOL.. I was so sure I would of gained most of the few pounds that I lost, but I DIDNT! I actually lost 1 pound, not alot but it sure is better then gaining. I dont walk, there are too many bears, coyotes, and wolves around us at this time of the year, but between the grandkids, poodles, and horses I sure do get my exercise.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, with Eaaster yesterday and we had ham for dinner. Ham always makes me retain water. I know that is not an excuse but I Was 186 last week and this week I am 189.









Now by next week I had better be 185 or I am having my mouth stiched shut.


----------



## LindaL (Apr 5, 2010)

Good job everyone!!!








I just wanted to "take back" my original post from this morning...something must be wrong with my scale, cuz.........I have lost *8* lbs total so far (2 weeks)!!! I went for my weigh in at the weight loss center and that is what their scale said.....I'll take it!!



My counselor also said I should start "halving" my BP meds (woohoo!) and should eventually be off them all together! I do however have to start on Metformen (Sp?) for my "pre-diabetes" but that also will be temporary...mostly I am taking it to "jumpstart" my insulin levels to a more normal range.

I've been doing a happy dance since I came home from the appt earlier!


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Apr 6, 2010)

Lindal, that is great. good work.

everybody keep up the good work.


----------



## Charley (Apr 6, 2010)

Great news Linda!


----------



## wantminimore (Apr 6, 2010)

Katiean said:


> I am having my mouth stiched shut.


This made me lol. I feel the same way about my weeks.

While in FL on vacation we stayed with family for a couple of days and my BIL makes a killer lobster alfredo and there's no way I could pass that up but for the rest of the time I tried to be good. I did gain a few pounds, got in a couple of good walks on the beach. We got back Saturday and on Sunday I walked 3 miles on the treadmill, stripped stalls and we didn't have an easter dinner, just burgers on the grill. Yesterday I had lost weight and also got in another 3 miles on the treadmill. Today I skipped the 3 miles but will do it tomorrow. The weight has been slowly coming off and hopefully I can keep it off.


----------



## twister (Apr 10, 2010)

Lindal you are doing great!!! I didn't lose any this week but I am walking more and I am feeling better so that is good.

Yvonne


----------



## Charley (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm back on track. I did lots of walking this past week and lost 2 pounds this past week...so far a total of 5.

We don't have a leash law in the county that I live and I now know where the loose dogs are. I'm looking for some pepper spray to carry since I walk alone. There is one dog in particular that is circling me when I pass and he is very intimidating. I will feel better when I have some protection available if needed.

Oh, this past week, hubby took vacation and our son and family were here. We hiked a couple of days and were very active while they were here. I even made Manicotti in Carbonara Sauce (lots of calories) but descretely limited my meals and did very little snacking, if any, so I still was able to loose a couple pounds. We also ate out more than usual, so I really felt good this morning to see the lower number on the scale!


----------



## Mona (Apr 12, 2010)

Had another fairly decent week this past week, Managed to control my eating habits a little better, but walked less this week. Was kind of a busy week, and only walked 4 days. (2+ miles a day) Anyway, I lost another 4.5 pounds! YAHOO!!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL, and KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! To those that gained or stayed the same, don't give up...hang in there, and next week will be better!


----------



## LindaL (Apr 12, 2010)

You guys are AWESOME!! Congrats!

As for myself, on MY scale which I weighed myself on this morning I lost 1.5 lbs, which I am happy with, but I think it may be alittle bit more...I say this because I ate chinese food last night, so I am probably retaining a bit of water (thats my story and I'm sticking to it...LOL!




)

Overall, I did OK...didn't get too much exercise in (somehow I need to get my arse off of facebook and the forum to go walk...lmao) but I feel like I made some good food choices this week, even tho we did go out to eat a few times. That is also a hard habit to quit...we don't normally cook a lot at home, so "home food" gets a bit boring.

I really need to find some good recipes that are low cal/high protein....so if anyone has any please share!





Not sure if I will get into the weight loss center to get on their scale this week (I have an appt every 2 weeks, so I would just go in on my own on the "off week")...my daughter is coming out with me to drive Jet this afternoon. Is sitting in a cart considered exercise?? lmao


----------



## Reble (Apr 12, 2010)

Our Belmore village had their Maple Syrup Festival, so yes I cheated...

Lost only 1 lb. but my blood pressure is 139 / 90 so not too bad... High Normal


----------



## Katiean (Apr 12, 2010)

Last week I was 189 and this week 189. So, no change. I feel bloated. I hope this week I can get down to where I was when I first started to lose.


----------



## Charley (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't get discouraged. It will come off little by little. Sometimes I think I should have lost and I have gained or stayed the same or vice versa.

It is really hard when events or visits or special occastions come up and trying to make the choice of what to eat and how much. I've been feeling a lot of guilt and regret lately about meals.

I am really happy that Linda started this thread and is cheering us on. It does help. Thanks Linda!


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone, totally forgot to check in yesterday. I did weigh myself though. still at 180 so didn't lose or gain. I was off work yesterday and worked around the barns trying to spring clean. finally made it to the dump--what a relief that was. not surprised I didn't loose last week because I wasn't too good food wise. at least, I didn't gain. everyone keep up the good work.


----------



## sfmini (Apr 16, 2010)

I am now down 42 pounds since my surgery on March 10.

It just amazes me that diabetes and hypertension can go away like magic.

Just started eating 'gentle' food, oh, it is so nice to eat something with texture after six plus weeks of liquids and mushy food!!!!

Here is a great forum for those people not having weight loss surgery. They share tips and ideas and are losing great amounts.

http://www.renewedreflections.com/forums/non-ops/


----------



## LindaL (Apr 19, 2010)

OK, so I go into be weighed "officially" today, but by MY scale...I didn't lose an ounce! *sigh* I admit I didn't stay on track...was lazy about my eating habits this week...and really just need a kick in the butt to get started again...feeling a little strsssed out and not wanted to focus on my weight right now...I NEED to stay focused on the FOOD part if not the exercise part....*sigh*

OK....that was last week...over, done...start over....right?


----------



## Mona (Apr 19, 2010)

Hang in there Linda. I too know how it feels to lose track...it's just far too easy to say to heck with it...this little bit won't hurt, but unfortunately, if we say it too often, it backfires on us. Been there, done that. Just pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and try again.





I lost another 3.5 lbs this week. Not as much as I had hoped, but better some than none. Only walked 5 days this week, but yesterday did double so makes up for one missed day.


----------



## Charley (Apr 19, 2010)

This was a temptation week for me too. I didn't lose any, looks like I gained back 2 1/2 pounds....my scale is different each time I get on it. Oh well, I did walk four times this past week for 50 minutes each day or 2.25 miles each walk. And I already walked today also....gained a pound by walking; I wonder how that works. Just got to watch the snacks and get busy so I'm not thinking about snacking. My total lost is down to 2 1/2 pounds...sigh....

I hope you all are feeling better and lighter!


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi everyone, this was a bad week for me. gained 2 lbs. I feel like it to. in addition to that, my washing machine broke again. I know that has nothing to do with a diet but how frustrating. it is a front load and only 6 years old. the last time it went out, mice had chewed the wires.

Ok, so I must eat better this week. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 19, 2010)

Not doing well with my weight. I had gone back up to 189 and this week I am 187. I would just like to get down to 180.

My biggest problem is that my mom will go buy "Groceries". She spent $250 and bought TP and dish washer soap. Cookies, pudding, 4 boxes of ice cream, a box of ice cream sandwiches, 4 boxes of mike and Ike candy, red vines, cup cakes...Well, I am sure you get the idea. She has done this kind of thing all my life and that is why I had my jaw wired to loose weight when I did. There was a time she would only have $25 for food and she would go the bread outlet and get day old cup cakes, ding dongs, fruit pies... I would ask her why she did it and she said we needed something to eat. I suggested frozen burritos or meat pies that isn't much better but Hey you can't eat candy all your life. It won't be that long. I may get the new patch that they attach to your toung to remind myself what I need to do.


----------



## Doobie (Apr 20, 2010)

Hoping to pass on some positives for you all!!

I am down to 201lbs!!! Thats down 5lbs in two weeks,

Had an easy time of it since I was farm sitting alone with a bunch of four legged animals

and just didnt have time to eat a lot of the stuff I should not eat!! lol

The hard part now will be to keep it up now that Im back home and working nights!


----------



## Reble (Apr 20, 2010)

oops no loss of weight, but blood pressure is doing better....134 / 81


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## twister (Apr 22, 2010)

I keep forgetting to add to this thread so I lost 1 lb this week, but I say to myself you didn't take 5 minutes to put it on, it took years so slow is the way to go. That way it stays off. In total I have lost over 40 lb but you have to remember it took me over a year to do that and I am still not where I want to be. Hang in Linda, you'll get there in the end





Yvonne


----------



## Charley (Apr 26, 2010)

> My goal is 15 pounds and to start walking again for 30 minutes at least 4 times a week.


Time for me to see where I am at. This week I lost 1.5 pounds and walked 50 minutes 4 times this week. So I am at a pace this past week that I am happy with. I have changed my eating habits. I do not overeat and am working on controling snacking. I am allowing myself a snack in the afternoon, usually yogurt or a granola bar (each have 100 calories and enough sweet to make me think I was bad). My walks are fun and I really look forward to them. Today I increased my walking speed and made the 2.25 mile walk in 45 minutes. I also concentrated on going up the hills at a faster pace.

I started this dieting plan 6 weeks ago and have lost a total of 4 pounds out of the 15 that I wanted to loose, so I have not lost as much as I'ld hoped.

My new goal is to lose the remaining 11 pounds, continue walking at the current pace, and...lose the 11 pounds in the next six weeks. I also want to stop eating completely after dinner, no more snacking in the evening...period.


----------



## Mona (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats Charlie on your weight loss and in getting closer to your goals.





I too am moving downwards, but SLOWLY. This week I lost only 2.5 pounds. I walked every day. One day was only 1/2 mile, 3 days were 2+ miles, one day was 3+ miles, and 2 were 4+ miles.	Still not too bad considering the birthdays, but I have been giving in to my temptations more readily this past week...need to work harder on that again!


----------



## twister (Apr 26, 2010)

Lost 2 lbs this week, but I have been doing more exercise. Started free lungeing the horses, I have a chocolate lab in for training and she is overweight so I have been walking lots. I have another dog, a golden coming in on Thursday for training so that will keep me busy. I went to the blood pressure clinic on Friday and my blood pressure was normal so that is good.(120 over 79).Way to go Mona and Charlie, I know it is slow but that is the way to keep it off.






Yvonne


----------



## Katiean (Apr 26, 2010)

No weithg loss this week. Can I claim the same pound over and over again? I would have lost 50lbs this year alone.


----------



## LindaL (Apr 26, 2010)

Well....I was at a horse show from Thursday until yesterday, so it was hard to do any exercise (other than running from stalls to show arena which seemed like constantly...lol) and eat healthily...so...I gained 1/2 pound *sigh* I actually was happy with that considering.





Back home, back on track today....





Good job you guys...woohoo!


----------



## maplegum (Apr 26, 2010)

Can I join in here too?

You girls are doing a great job, I really believe that support is so important.

Let me start by saying that I have been on and off diets for a good part of my life. Even when I was a young teenager, 13 years old, staving myself and I clearly remember my neighbour and I wrapping ourselves in plastic wrap and spending hours at a time on the exercise bike sweating it out. Sad, but true. I remained thin until after I had kids. Common story I know. I continued on my yo-yo dieting for more years than I care to remember. I have tried almost every diet and fad out there, all with short term results. I come from a 'thin' family with a gorgeous slim sister who can pile away far more food than I ever could.

I hit my maximum weight recently. 92 kgs which I believe is 202lbs. I'm tall, but not tall enough to carry that much weight. I stopped anyone taking photos of me, and when I did see photos, I would cry on the inside at the disgust I had for myself. I'm not going to try to blame my weight gain on anything else other than the fact that I am a pig. I love my food.

I was recently looking through another horse type forum and came across a post that I believe has changed my life and the way I look at food. Ever heard of Paul McKenna and his book/techinique " I can make you thin"? He suggests 4 simple rules to live by. I'll share them with you.

1.	Eat whenever you are hungry

2.	Eat only what you want, never what you think you ‘should'

3.	Eat consciously and enjoy every mouthful

4.	Stop when you even think your body is full

I am happy to elaborate on these steps, I just didn't want to clog the forum up.

These steps sound so simple, and trust me, they are. I've have been following these steps for around 3 weeks now and I no longer have a battle with food. I have lost 3 kgs, 6.6 lbs in that time frame. I finally feel as if I have found the answer I have been looking for.

Like I said, I can post more on this subject, just let me know if you guys are interested.

Leonie


----------



## wrs (Apr 26, 2010)

> Like I said, I can post more on this subject, just let me know if you guys are interested.


*maplegum* I would love to learn more about it. I'm currently doing all of the 4 rules except #2. That one scares me.



The other 3 have really helped me.


----------



## Mona (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome Leonie in joining us in our attempt to lose weight. I know for myself, if not for the support of others here, there is no way I would have been able to continue on for this long. I am not/have never been one to worry about what I ate...if I wanted it, I ate it. If I felt like eating 6 of them, I would, and sadly, I have been paying the price for my way of thinking over the years. I too hate the looks of myself and absolutely HATE, HATE, HATE going to any public/social gatherings, especially ones that require you to dress up! I look like a fat slob, and would rather stay hidden at home where I don't have to face people. I don't mind going to town and things like that, but potlucks, dances, weddings etc., forget it!

I have found that with the group here, I am have been staying more true to my goals. Yes, I do eat still things I shouldn't, but if I didn't, I would be even more nuts, and want it all the more, knowing I can't. At least if I take a little of it when I really seem to need it (like a fix!), I get get it off my mind and think about something other than wanting FOOD!

So welcome aboard, and good luck with your weight loss!

CONGRATULATIONS to all that have stck with it thus far, and continued good luck to all!


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I lost the two lbs I gained last week. yeah. hopefully now, this week, I can lose some more. Congratulations to everyone .

cyndia


----------



## tigeresss (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi everybody! I would love to join in this thread! I feel like having someone that I have to report to weekly will likely motivate me more!

I'm currently 188lbs (was at 198lbs) I should be anywhere around 140lbs-160lbs. For the longest time I was at 150lbs so my goal is to lose 40lbs and to make it to 150. Mostly I just want to be fit/healthy and eat better. I have knee problems and the extra weight is now causing hip problems. My knee surgeon got upset with me saying I need to lose the weight ASAP so that's what I'm doing.

I like to exercise (in some form or another) everyday otherwise I feel gross. Although I truly only work out at the gym every other day. When I am at the gym I'm there for 2 hours. One hour of cardio and then one hour of weight training, yoga/pilates and then stretches. Right after that I go and swim laps for half an hour. Then I float around in the pool for another half hour! hahaha. I can make that routine longer or shorter depending on how much time I have.

I've managed to somewhat brainwash myself into thinking that if I eat junk food I will get diabetes and die. So far it's working! haha. Diabetes is actually a real threat in my family, as is heart problems so in reality I'm not too far fetched. I was offered a chocolate cake (my FAVOURITE!) piece last night, which I accepted a very small piece (some people just don't take no as an answer)...but my boyfriend had to finish it because it just made me feel so ill. So I'm really pleased about that. Apart from having a sweet tooth I actually eat very well. The only thing I drink is water; I'm always eating fruits/veggies/nuts and proper sized portions. My problem is that I used to be so fit (I even had a small six pack!) but I fractured my ribs and lost all of it...then I just started eating sweets to make myself feel better. Now (with support) I don't need those sweets and I'm exercising again.

Like I said I was at 198lbs and now I am at 188lbs. I like to think that by the summertime I will have lost most if not all of my desired weight.


----------



## twister (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome Maplegum and Tigeress! It is not easy to lose weight but with the support available here on the forum I know we can all do it



It is the thought of having to report here that makes me say no to extra portions, I don't deprive myself entirely, I have a bar of dark chocolate hidden in a drawer that I have a square of everyday LOL so don't think I am "wasting away" but I find that real food satisfies me and if you want a tip, drink a glass of lemon water first thing every morning before you have your breakfast. It seems to help me anyway.

Yvonne


----------



## maplegum (Apr 27, 2010)

_Thank you for all the support and warm welcomes!_

_ _

_I'll elaborate on the '4 golden rules' from Paul McKenna for those that are interested._

*1. When you are hungry, EAT.*

Practice listening to your body, it's talking to you. You want to eat when you are fairly hungry, but before you become ravenous.

People often eat when they are not hungry because it is simply a habit. Many people are so desensitized to their body's messages that they've forgotten how to pay attention. Real physical hunger is different to emotional hunger. Physical hunger comes on gradually. Emotional hunger comes on suddenly, when you feel bored or upset. If you starve youself you will end up bingeing. That's how your body gets thrown off balance.

In future when you feel physical hunger, eat! When you starve yourself your body goes into ‘survival mode', it slows your metabolism and your body starts to store fat. When you eat when you are truly hungry you tell your body there will always be enough food and your metabolism is likely to speed up.

*2. Eat what you want, not what you think you should.*

As soon as you tell yourself to not eat certain foods, (usually because you've been told they're bad for you), you upset the natural balance of your relationship to them. Rather than wanting it less, that ‘forbidden food' instantly becomes more attractive to you.

The inner battle can be exhausting. As you begin to make peace with food and learn to listen to the wisdom of your body, you experience freedom from the tension and guilt that comes from NOT following your intuition.

Also, as you stop resisting and start to follow your natural intuitions about what to eat when, you may notice your tastes changing. You may even find yourself naturally attracted to the very foods you're ‘supposed' to be eating now.

So in future eat what types of foods you want and not what you think you should.

*3. Eat conciously and enjoy every mouthful.*

People that are overweight often shovel food in to their mouths as quickly as possible in order to get high from the happy chemicals we release in our brains when we eat. Unfortunately, because they are eating unconsciously, they never notice the signal from their stomach that lets them know that they are full. So they keep on stuffing their faces, expanding their stomachs and putting on weight.

The problem is that even though they feel temporarily high from cramming in lots of food, they feel fat and guilty afterwards. In fact, they feel so bad that they repeat the whole ritual of unconsciously stuffing themselves again in order to anaesthetize the bad feelings they just created!

Here is perhaps the single most important key to success with the system:

You can eat whatever you want, whenever you want. So long as you fully enjoy every single mouthful.

I cannot emphasize this enough. Put the knife and fork down whilst you are chewing your food and really enjoy it - savour the taste, and enjoy the wonderful textures and sensations as you thoroughly chew each mouthful of food at least 20 times!

If all you did for the next two weeks was to slow your eating speed down to about a quarter of what it used to be and chew each mouthful thoroughly, you will find it easy to leave food on your plate.

I actually find that even if you don't follow any of the other golden rules, follow this one. It will make a HUGE difference.

*4. When you think you are full, stop eating.*

The natural design of the human body is to eat when we're hungry and stop when we're satisfied, but many of us are conditioned to eat until we think we're full - or even worse, until whatever food we put on our plate is gone. When you've eaten enough, your stomach sends a signal - a sensation that says "I'm satisfied - that's enough." Most people experience this gentle, clear, satisfied sensation in their solar plexus (the area below your rib cage but above your stomach).

Of course, if you miss this warm feeling of satisfaction when it first occurs, you'll notice that each subsequent bite of food becomes a little less enjoyable than the one before. The more you pay attention to it, the more obvious it becomes. If you are not sure whether you are full or not, just guess. You will soon find it becomes easier to tell.

_I find this step quite easy now, I can read my body and it tells me when enough is enough. I believe that I am now eating 1/4 of what I used to._

_ _

_These simple steps have changed my relationship with food. It all makes sense!_

_ _

_Ask me any questions you may have regarding this program, I hope you guys give it a try._

_ _

_xox Leonie xox_


----------



## Doobie (May 3, 2010)

As of last night down to 195.8 lbs!!!

Thats staying under 200 no matter what time of the day so I have officially brook the 200 mark!

So thats 112 lbs down and 15 lbs to go!!!

Found a real nice drink recipe for if like me you get tired of water!!! lol

Lemonberry Smoothie

1 cup Non fat vanilla yogurt

1/4 cup Skim milk

3 tbsp Frozen concentrated lemonade

2 tsp sugar substitute (like sugar twin and I found it too sweet and cut amount in half)

6 frozen large whole strawberries

Place first four items in blender. Process on hight adding strawberries one at a time through lid until thick.

3/4 cup of smoothie equals:

110 Calories, 0.2 g Total Fats, 67 mg Sodium, 5 g Protein (you could add a scoop of protien powder to increase this), 23 g Carbohydrate, 1 g Dietary Fiber (you could add a scoop of fiber sure to increase this)


----------



## LindaL (May 3, 2010)

Another week of being "not so good" with my eating habits...The problem is that we haven't made time to get to the grocery store and buy things for home, so we eat away from home (not good on a daily basis!) Probably all my running around saved me from gaining this week....I lost 3.5 lbs (I don't know how, but I'll take it! LOL) I go in for my "official" weigh in at the weight loss center this afternoon, so we'll see if my scale is telling me the truth!








I really need to go grocery shopping and get some healthy foods back in the house. That helped so much to be able to open the fridge and pick out something from there I knew I could eat. Not being able to do that also caused me to quit my daily food diary, which was helping me keep track. Need to start back up with that as well.

With show season under way and with us going out to the barn almost daily to work the horses (we board btw), it is hard to fit almost anything else into our schedule...I even complained of not being able to go walking.

Excuses? Maybe...and I've got to get some sense of a routine that will work to do "everything"...





Edited to add: Well, by their scale I lost 2.5 lbs (still take it...lol) and....I am OFF the BP meds....YAY!!!


----------



## Mona (May 3, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Debbie and Linda! I have been a bad girl this week, and found it very difficult to stay focused, and I indulged when I shouldn't have. Lost some of my self discipline so need to get back on track again. With that in mind, I am THANKFUL to report I stayed EVEN! A loss would have been much better than even, but I'll take "even" over a gain, any day!

As for walking, I only walked 6 of the 7 days, but one day I walked 4+ miles instead of the usual 2+, so I made up for missing the one day.

It was the eating that killed me. I bought a big bag of one of my favorite candies. I had the willpower to walk by the first time, but temptation gave in when I had to walk past it again to go pay. UGH! Please too many meals out this week too, like Linda. I know there are good choices to be made when eating out somewhere too, but is harder to maintain that self-discipline in those places!

Oh well, a new week begins, and I'll have to stay focused to keep on track!


----------



## PondlakeMinis (May 3, 2010)

well I stayed the same. better than gaining but I was hoping for a lb or 2 to be gone. maybe next week. congrats to everyone who lost or stayed the same.


----------



## twister (May 4, 2010)

I didn't do so good this week, ate out a couple of times, I only lost 1/2lb. I feel bloated somehow, I am drinking a glass of lemon water in the morning before I eat anything so maybe it is the toxins making their way out of my body



I went to the blood pressure clinic on Friday and the reading again was normal





Yvonne


----------



## Reble (May 4, 2010)

Didn't loose any weight and blood pressure was up not good...


----------



## PennyLane (May 5, 2010)

Ok Linda, you are going to be my inspiration. Congrats on doing so well this week!





I have not done well in the last couple of weeks



, thats why I haven't posted.

I've been very discouraged. I didn't make the time to excercise and was not making the best choices with my foods. I wasn't awful by any means, but I could definitely do better.

It just seems no matter how well I eat or how much I excercise I can't get this weight to come off.











I've had a sluggish<to put it mildly> thyroid in the past, was on medication for several years, 2 yrs ago the doc took me off the thyroid meds<per my bloodwork>, now I'm wondering if I should be back on them again...

I know lots of people will have strong opinions on this subject, but wanted to ask anyway... anyone here ever use the diet pill Adipex? I know a few people who are being prescribed the diet pill Adipex lately and they seem to be having great results. The weight is just FALLING off of them.

I don't think I want to go that route, but I feel I need something to kick start my metabolism.

Thanks for listening everyone!


----------



## Charley (May 5, 2010)

I am still dieting but no where near my scale, so I'm not sure if I lost any. I don't feel that I gained any at least. I'm hoping to take a pound or two off this week and will know on next Monday. I am continuing to walk, walk, and walk some more!

Congratulations to all who are sticking with it!!

As to diet pills, I don't have any experience. I guess my thoughts are that it would be easy to regain it if I went that route. The only way I can lose is to keep track of what I eat, make better choices on what I eat, cut back on the amount that I eat, and to exercise daily.

As to thyroid medicine, that is a doctor's call. Ask him to run the bloodtests again, and if he says it will benefit you and you are a candidate for it, go with it.


----------



## Mona (May 5, 2010)

I just did a search for that Adiplex and it is something I would definately want to keep away from! Sounds like pretty scary stuff, and seems you'd put yourself through a lot of unneccesary side effects when there are safer alternatives.





http://www.drugs.com/adipex.html


----------



## GrandmaC (May 9, 2010)

May I join in? Recently was diagnosed with high blood pressure and I'm at a point with diet and exercise can reverse it.

It's diet, lack of exercise, stress and weight. So reversible vs high bp due to genetics.

My main problem I believe I don't eat all day and then eat three meals worth between 4 pm and midnight. Not cool.

My goal is 70 lbs and tomorrow I'm starting a no eating after 5 pm. And 30 mins of walking a day.

Plan to go to Sears this week and buy a treadmill and really try hard to walk 20 mins after each meal but it's something I'll have to work up to. Reading the back posts you folks are amazing. keep up the good work.


----------



## LindaL (May 9, 2010)

Anyone is welcome to join in at any time! So welcome "aboard" GrandmaC!!!


----------



## Mona (May 10, 2010)

Well, I had a tough time again this week. I have a real "sweet tooth", and found it VERY difficult to stay away from eating like a pig, but I managed! However, I did lose another 3 pounds!


----------



## PondlakeMinis (May 10, 2010)

good morning everyone, i am so excited as I lost 2 lbs this past week. yeah for me since I hadn't lost or gained anything the last two.


----------



## GrandmaC (May 10, 2010)

Weaned myself cold turkey from the iced tea with sugar last night. As much as I drink it (several glasses a day) I'd imagine after a couple months that alone will most likely loose me 5 lbs. I'd rather drink water than unsweetened tea. Hopefully I won't get a caffeine withdrawal. Already on my 2nd bottle of water since 3 am. Gotta do what one needs to do. No exaggerating, I drink a LOT of sugared tea daily. Starting today no eating after 5. That ones' going to be hard. It's nearly 10 am and I'm not the least bit hungry. I don't get hungry till 4, sometimes 2. Maybe I should make myself eat just a little something? I'm on a mission to loose the high BP.


----------



## Mona (May 11, 2010)

COngratulations on your loss Cyndia, and good luck in achieving your goals GrandmaC!


----------



## Charley (May 11, 2010)

I'm back with my scale and I have lost one more pound...for a total of five....only ten more to go.


----------



## twister (May 11, 2010)

I lost one pound this week, didn't do so much walking or exercising and I am off to a sales conference today for 2 days. Staying at a hotel tonight and there will be food served with wine so I will be tempted but I will try to be good. I will also try to go for a walk tomorrow morning before the conference starts but as that is 7:30 am I don't know that I will manage it LOL. GrandmaC you should try eating during the day even though you don't feel hungry, that way you won't get "starving" and eat a whole bunch of "notgoodforyous" I eat a whole bunch of little meals through the day and stop eating at 8 pm. Then I take a glass of water to bed with me and drink it before I go to sleep. If you don't feel like a full meal eat an apple or another piece of fruit that you like, I know you can do it to get your BP down.

Yvonne


----------



## LindaL (May 11, 2010)

I totally spaced the weigh in yesterday....LOL!



I got on scale this morning and lost 1/2 lb. I ate on Mother's Day (our family does a brunch). Back on track, so we'll see how things go the rest of this week. I haven't been "bad", just haven't gotten out to walk or anything...I am SOOO busy these days.

Slowly...but at least in the right direction!





Congrats to all who are doing so well!!


----------



## Charley (May 17, 2010)

Lost one pound this week. This is a change in diet and increase in walking that I can stick with. So glad that one more pound came off and I can feel my jeans loosening and more energy.


----------



## PennyLane (May 17, 2010)

I FINALLY have some good news to report... I'm down 2.5lbs this week











I've been drinking TONS of water and walked on the treadmill every other day.


----------



## Mona (May 17, 2010)

YAHOO!! I lost SIX pounds this week! This was my BEST week yet!



I also passed a "milestone", in that this is the first time in many years that I have weighed *less* than 200 pounds!!! (Mind you, it is only a 1/2 pound under, but under just the same!!) This really feels good and gives strong incentive for me to continue.

CONGRATULATIONS Charley and Pennylane on your weight loss this past week too! I think this is a wonderful aid to have this group checking in here each week!


----------



## LindaL (May 17, 2010)

I am sad....



I did pretty good all week...then went to 2 different BBQs over the weekend...and gained 2 lbs! WTH....*sigh*

CONGRATS Charley, Pennylane and Mona for your success!! Mona...you are my inspiration that I "can" do this...so I am not giving up...even tho some days I just want to.


----------



## Mona (May 17, 2010)

LindaL said:


> I am sad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww Linda...HUGS. I know that feeling so well, and I do that too, and in fact, I had 2 days this week where I ate between 2000 and 2500 calories worth on those days!



I am sure they are going to catch up with me next week! It wasn't like I was overeating a great deal, or eating lots of sweets that I shouldn't have been, but I had breakfast that day, then my daughter and I went for Chinese food that day for lunch, then had a regular supper, and man, did it add up! (2402 calories!



) Then my other "big" day was yesterday, and it was because I was being BAD!



Had breakfast, then for lunch, I made myself home made fries (actually was tick cut deep fried "potato skins)...3 medium sized potatoes worth and dipped in sour cream!



BAD MONA!! Then honey garlic drummies/wingettes for supper. Another BAD thing! Yesterday's grand total was 2184 calories! BUT, I was so mad at myself that I walked double my usual amount yesterday to try to help make up for it. Also went "riding" for a few miles, so that too will help a small amount more! Gotta have bad days too I guess to get you to try harder for the good. :!


----------



## Reble (May 17, 2010)

No weight gain, but blood pressure is good.

and had a lovely day at our son's wedding & got a deposit on our colt... what a great weekend we had...


----------



## twister (May 17, 2010)

I am down 1/2 lb which is good considering that I was at a sales conference and had lots of things I shouldn't have had lol. Congratulations Mona,Charley and Pennylane!!!

Yvonne


----------



## LindaL (May 18, 2010)

Maybe it was jsut water retention (hope so...lol) because I got on that dang scale again this morning (am I a glutton for punishment?? LOL) and I was back down to where I was before...feel better now!


----------



## tigeresss (May 20, 2010)

Ok so I haven't yet dropped any pounds but I feel like my body has changed shape...I did take measurements a few weeks ago but have yet to remeasure! I am feeling A LOT better/healthier now! I'm almost back to my exercise regime before my injuries which is fabulous...I have been going to the gym 5days/week but next week I'll be upping it to six days a week...I hope! This long weekend is going to be tough for me as there will be lots of drinks/treats/yummy food! I have zero self control for yummy food! hahaha.


----------



## Charley (May 24, 2010)

Congratulations to all of you. It is not easy to stay with it.
​


This week, I watched what I ate, and must admit I did not exercise as much. I was busy and did not make the time for my walks. So I ate watermelon...and salad...and more watermelon...and I lost 3 pounds this last week. I'm going to get back into my walks starting today!


----------



## Mona (May 24, 2010)

Congratulations on your weight loss Lois! I also lost a little more this week...another 3 pounds for me as well.

I am also especially excited for a couple other reasons as well. First of all, I went shopping this week for SMALLER clothes!



I was wearing 18's and bought a couple pair 16's and even one pair of 14's!! YAY!!! So I am losing inches too!

Secondly, my old supervisor showed up here yesterday morning for some bait. I havn't seen him since last Fall, and the first thing he said to me was, "You've sure lost quite a bit of weight." LOL!! So people that don't see me all the time CAN SEE IT!! YAHOO!! That comment really made my day!


----------



## Charley (May 24, 2010)

Opps, double post. Sorry


----------



## Charley (May 24, 2010)

Way to go, Mona!




I had some extra help today not eating....skipped lunch...as I, by mistake of course, locked myself out of the house and spent all day outside. Did some yard work between the showers and went for my walk. I'm sure glad that it rained this afternoon and was not too hot outside.


----------



## LindaL (May 25, 2010)

Other than my drop in weight from last Monday to Tuesday, I stayed the same...but I didn't do anything to lose either...The weather is cra**y (rain, cold and windy..winter is back in NW)...and I am "never" home to go grocery shopping or cook it seems. I do try to make good food choices while out, tho, so I guess that helps. But, I really want this weather to become warmer and the sun to come out so I can get outside more and walk.

I won't be checking in next wsek...will be in Florida on vacation...wish me luck that I don't gain 10 lbs...LOL!

Congrats Mona and Charley!!


----------



## Mona (May 26, 2010)

*ENJOY* your trip to Florida Linda!!


----------



## Mona (May 31, 2010)

Well, this was a "worry" week. I was scared to get on the scale today, thinking I gained, but THANKFULLY, I did manage to lose another 1.5 pounds. Not much, but better than gaining. More incentive to "pick it up" this coming week.

I see last week we never had many people respond....are you guys still with us? We love to hear from everyone, whether it's a loss, a gain, or stayed the same. Seems it helps to have to "report" to others...keeps us "in check" a little more.








And don't forget, it's never too late to join in with us here at ANY TIME, to any "newcomers"!! The more, the merrier.





Wishing all continued success with your program, and if you "fell" or took a step backwards, that's OK too...there's always this week!


----------



## twister (May 31, 2010)

I lost 3 lb this week yay! I am doing lots more outside work but it is so hot and humid, (we are scheduled to get thunderstorms this afternoon) that I guess I am just sweating the weight off LOL. Enjoy your vacation in Florida Linda. Congratulations to everyone that lost weight or didn't gain anything this week. Yvonne


----------



## LindaL (Jun 7, 2010)

Sooo.....back from vacation...did NOT want to get on scale this morning...gained 5 lbs!



Oh well, I didn't even try to be good and while I thought I was active (swimming and walking a lot at Busch Gardens) I guess it just wasn't enough...LOL!





Back to reality now...I hope to lose at least the 5 lbs I gained...<fingers crossed>


----------



## Mona (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Linda...welcome back! Sounds like you enjoyed your holidays, and that's the main thing!



You can get started again now that you're home. I would have done the same, I am sure.

I had a 3# loss this week, so I have now officially exceeded a 30lb (overall) loss since we started here. YAY!!!



I will be happy to lose about another 20-25lbs. I had originally planned on getting down to 160lbs., but am thinking that may be too "skinny" for me. I am thinking the 170# mark for me will probably be pretty close to where I would look healthy at, but will see when I get there...it's a *L O N G* way off yet!


----------



## Charley (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations Mona! You are doing great.





I have not dieted in the last two weeks, but hope to get back on board and lose a little more.


----------



## twister (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I had a bad week this week, went to Syracuse for a hunt test, then had problems with my van so scratched on Sunday and headed for home. It kept locking and unlocking itself and the lights were blinking so I didn't want to be stranded in the dark. Then I had to go to a client convention at which the food was marvelous so the upshot was I put on 2 lb this week:-(( Oh well start again.

Yvonne


----------



## Mona (Jun 14, 2010)

*Had another rough week!*



Found it hard to stay on track, and wanted to eat, eat, eat...not really a lot of things I shouldn't,(sweets etc.) but *too much* of things that were "ok" but yummy and so I over indulged. It was one of those weeks where I threw caution to the wind and said to heck with it, and ate it anyway, knowing I was wrong in doing so.



But that's OK, in the end, it's ME that pays the price, so makes me more naware of the importance that you cannot just brush things off for too long, and expect to progress.

At least I never gained...I did manage to drop ONE pound, but better that than gaining one pound!


----------



## Charley (Jun 14, 2010)

Way to go Mona...you must tell us your secret...any recipes to share?

I have totally lost track this week of where I was last week. It has been an up and down diet for me. So I'm starting over with a goal of losing 10 pounds.

It has gotten so hot here that I find it hard to go walking....in the 80's when I wake up and up in the 90's in the heat of the day. Guess I will have to wake up earlier or find some other type of exercise.

I will be away from my scales next Monday, so will check back in two weeks. Going walking, just not sure how far I will make it today...it is hot and humid and not a breeze in sight.


----------



## Mona (Jun 14, 2010)

Charley said:


> Way to go Mona...you must tell us your secret...any recipes to share?



Thanks Lois...no, no recipes, no secrets. Truthfully, I eat pretty much the same foods as I always have, with the exception of junk food...candy, chocolate, desserts, bagged chips etc. I have been eating more fruits and vegetables when I feel the need to grab something to eat, instead of making a batch of cookies, or fudge, or a handful of candy etc.

What I have been doing, is writing EVERYTHING down. If I eat it, I write it and the calories from it down in my book. I also mark down my walking, and my weight from week to week on weigh in day. I don't limit the amount of calories, sometimes it's 1000-1200 (my favorite range to try to be in each day), sometimes around 1500, sometimes way higher, but at least I can see in black and white what I have consumed and where the calories came from, and it helps me make better food choices. I know there is so much more I should be focussed on, but this seems to be working for me, as I am not depriving myself of anything I want....I just try to adjust my way of eating, rather than forbidding myself. If I know I cannot have it, it stays on my mind non-stop until I grab it and pig out on it...better to just feed the temptation to start with, and then eat it in moderation. I have found that since I am not consuming near as much sugar/sweets, everything is tasting waaaaay sweeter than it used to, and is not as appealing to me anymore, so that's a good thing too!





For exercise, all I can do is walk. Each time I walk (I walk at about 4mph) I walk 2 1/4 miles. I try to walk no less than once a day, and have walked as many as 3 times a day (6 3/4 miles in total) a few times, but am most comfortable with 2 times a day (4 1/2 miles in total). I cannot do any other exercises due to my bad neck and back, so have to rely on my walking, and it helps that I LOVE to walk!

We have had such nasty weather here I havn't been keeping as busy outside, so that means more sitting around time...too much *spare time = EATING*!

*ENJOY your time away Lois!!*


----------



## twister (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I had a better week this week, lost the 2lb I put on last week. Lots of exercise outside as I have 2 dogs in for training, a golden retriever named Rufus and a brittany spaniel named Oliver. They are both nice dogs. I have the 2 horses I am taking to the Area Show at the end of the month to get ready too so it is busy ,busy, less time for sitting, less time for eating lol. That is a good idea Mona, to write everything down, I am going to do that in future.

Yvonne


----------



## LindaL (Jun 14, 2010)

If I wasn't so bad at the horse show last weekend I probably would have lost more, but at least I lost 2 of the 5 "vacation" lbs. so I will take that...But, now, it is back to "normal"...no more vacations, horse shows (except to watch) or anything like that, so I PLAN to get back to eating more healthy and finally getting out to walk!

Congrats on everyone's progress...I am so glad that this thread has helped you all, even if I am not doing so well myself....


----------



## LindaL (Jun 21, 2010)

Lost .5 lb....


----------



## Mona (Jun 21, 2010)

I only lost 1 pound this week...I am starting to sound like a broken record, but better than to lose even a little bit or stay the same, than to gain. HEAR THAT LINDA??? You lost! Even though maybe not as much as you had hoped, at least it was a loss...CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## LindaL (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes Ma'am Mona....lol

Sorry...just not in the mood for "weight loss" right now, but thought I'd check in anyway. Post about why will be on Wednesday.


----------



## Charley (Jun 26, 2010)

My trip is over and while fun, it is sooo good to be back home. I did behave while gone and didn't gain or lose. So now I am getting back on track and hope to start losing some this weekend and in the weeks to come.


----------



## Mona (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome back Lois, and good job on not gaining while you were away!

I had a pretty good week this week, and lost 4#. I was worried, as my calories on some days were considerably higher, but I also got even more walking in. For the first time in I don;t know how many years, I am into the 180's!!!



So far, I have lost 36.5 lbs! YEEHAW!!


----------



## wrs (Jun 28, 2010)

I know I'm not a part of this group, but I just had to share a milestone for me. I reached my first goal today.



I've lost a total of 35 lbs in 10 weeks. Really big for me. I still have a ways to go, but just had to share my first hurdle. I've enjoyed following this thread, but was to chicken to "join" in. Mona you've been an inspiration to me & maplegum your tips have really helped me. Good luck everyone & thanks for letting me share my little victory.


----------



## Mona (Jun 28, 2010)

wrs said:


> I know I'm not a part of this group, but I just had to share a milestone for me. I reached my first goal today. I've lost a total of 35 lbs in 10 weeks. Really big for me. I still have a ways to go, but just had to share my first hurdle. I've enjoyed following this thread, but was to chicken to "join" in. Mona you've been an inspiration to me & maplegum your tips have really helped me. Good luck everyone & thanks for letting me share my little victory.







WOW....*CONGRATULATIONS *



on that *major achievement* wrs!!! That is AWESOME!











And what do you mean you are not a part of this group?? If you are a forum member you are a part of the group...it's open to ANYONE to post in at ANY time, and I am so glad you did! So to anyone else out there "lurking", PLEASE feel free to join in at any time! If you don't want to post your results each week, that is fine too, just post when you want to. I personally choose to do it weekly as it helps me to stay on track.


----------



## BBH (Jun 29, 2010)

just found this post and which I would have seen it sooner.....when doc said to lor 40 lbs I was overwhelmed but it took a long time to put it on it is going to take a long time to take off, so goal for May was 10 lbs which took an extra week, so am doing weight watchers and am trying for another 10 by the time i have female surgery the end of July. The real hope is that it will make my knees feel better as the shots did not seem to help a whole lot.....anybody had those shots?? Did they help?


----------



## Mona (Jun 29, 2010)

WELCOME BBH! CONGRATULATIONS on your weight loss thus far, and good luck on the rest yet to be shed.


----------



## Mona (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I went backwards this week! I GAINED a full 2 pounds. No excuse other than I wasn't committed. I had company from out of province, and that resulted in too much eating and drinking!



Oh well...there's always next week!


----------



## LindaL (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm stuck...haven't gained or lost in a few weeks...but then again, I have not tried either...



LOL!


----------



## Charley (Jul 6, 2010)

I neither gained nor lost this week also. I have no excuse. I just have lost it and need to find the willpower again. I am going to write down what I eat this week and keep a running tally of calories and see if that will jolt me back into losing something. I have gotten back into snacking so I need to have celery and carrot sticks and watermelon slices ready to eat and I need to stay busy.


----------



## chandab (Jul 6, 2010)

Charley said:


> I neither gained nor lost this week also. I have no excuse. I just have lost it and need to find the willpower again. I am going to write down what I eat this week and keep a running tally of calories and see if that will jolt me back into losing something. I have gotten back into snacking so I need to have celery and carrot sticks and watermelon slices ready to eat and I need to stay busy.


Snacking is my downfall, I thought I had it under control, but then got hit with comfort food "needs"; lost my best dog last fall and my best equine friend 6 weeks ago, not to mention no foals this year (bred three mares, that never came back into heat, but no foals to show for it). Gotta get back on track.


----------



## BBH (Jul 7, 2010)

up a pound this week...long holiday weekend to blame ....got to get back on track.


----------



## Mona (Jul 13, 2010)

Still have company, so not being as careful as I should be, but I did manage to lose the 2 lbs this week, that I gained the week before, so I am quite happy about that!


----------



## Charley (Jul 13, 2010)

Lost a half pound ~ Not a lot but headed in the right direction at least.

Congratulations Mona!


----------



## BBH (Jul 13, 2010)

down a bit but have to keep going...knees are killing me and other surgry pending.


----------



## Mona (Jul 15, 2010)

Keep up the great work ladies!!


----------



## LindaL (Jul 15, 2010)

I "think" my scale is broken....It's going the wrong direction.....


----------



## twister (Jul 18, 2010)

I lost 2 lb this week, I haven't been on too much lately, been too busy with work and chores etc.

Yvonne


----------



## Mona (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your loss Yvonne!!





The last of our company we've have had for 2 weeks left on Friday, so I should be able to get back on track again. I did manage to lose 3 lbs this week, so am happy with that!


----------



## twister (Jul 21, 2010)

Congratulations Mona





Yvonne


----------



## Mona (Jul 26, 2010)

YAY!! So happy to have you join us Mary Lou! Hope it will be beneficial to you too! Mondays have been our weigh in days on here, so you're just in time to start off on a fresh week!





Oh, and don't expect miracles. It is a slow and steady battle, or at least it has been for me.



I never lose very much in a week, but over several weeks, it all adds up!


----------



## Charley (Jul 26, 2010)

Rats!! My weight is up this week. I pretty much blocked out the dieting this last week and the scale shows it! Gonna go take a hike.


----------



## Mona (Jul 26, 2010)

I lost 2 lbs this past week, so still coming along OK. Sklow and steady wins the race. Wish it would drop off faster though! LOL!

Well, I am going to be SUPER BRAVE here and show a bit of a "before and after" picture. No, I am not yet done losing, but I have now officially lost 40+(41.5) lbs since I started this 19 weeks ago. I would still like to lose another 10 lbs for sure, maybe more, but will see how I look when I get to that point. I can sure notice the loss in my face and throat now that I look back at this picture!!! The "before" pic was taken (edited to correct when the photo was taken) back in September of 2006 when we went to Vegas. The second one was taken just yesterday.


----------



## Charley (Jul 26, 2010)

Congratulations Mona! What a difference...you look younger too!


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 26, 2010)

I have been keeping up with this thread, wishing I had the will power to join in. Well last week I found the will power, my doctor calles it high blood pressure and diabetes, yep both of them and now I need to make my life better. So as of this morning (from last Thursday) I have lost 4 lbs and my BP is down. Working on the sugar but its improving. My hardest thing to cut out is Coke, but I am doing that too. I started walking last week and my dr told me 15 minutes a day would be great. I am up to 10 minutes now. I hope by the time I go back in 3 weeks that I will be heading in the right direction on all counts. So I will keep reading because you all give me inspiration. And Mona, you look great.


----------



## Mona (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone...I know there's not much of a difference that can be seen, but there is some.






Welcome Karen. I'm glad you also decided to join in here too...the more, the merrier, and I really do think having the group support really does help, or at least it did help me! I hope this will help you get a little healthier, and maybe your diabetes will even end once you get your weight down? I have heard it is sometimes due to being overweight, and I was nearing that point also, being "borderline" diabetic.


----------



## wrs (Jul 26, 2010)

Congratulations everyone on your weight loss.



Welcome Mary Lou & minimomNC, best of luck. Mona wow, you look great, way to go.


----------



## Charley (Jul 30, 2010)

I know it's not Monday, but I stepped on the dreaded scale and low and behold it is going in the right direction this week. I'm down a 1.5 pounds. I hope I do well this weekend. Weekends are always hard. I will be away from the scales this next week.

Welcome Mary Lou! I have one of those scales that can't be right too..lol

Welcome Karen. My sister, who also has diabetes, just started a diet using the Dtour books. Might be something you would be interested in. I don't know a lot about it, except that it is a diet plan to work around diabetes. Here is a link for an overview of the diet Dtour diet


----------



## Mona (Jul 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your loss Lois!


----------



## Frankie (Aug 1, 2010)

Gosh Mona, I think you are a great example as a poster person for this thread!! You look wonderful, you deserve the big smile! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mona (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Caroline.





Now for this week, I lost another 2 pounds. I was worried, as I missed 2 1/2 days of walking, and had a couple "big" days for eating, but thankfully, I still managed to lose a bit!





I am now officially into the 170's (at 179)!! Man, I havn't been there for about 12 years now!!!! If I can get to 170, I will be happy...might even try for 160, but not sure yet, but I am definately closing in on my goal(s)!! So far, since I joined this group in March, I have lost a total of 43.5 lbs, and if I go to the weight I most ever weighed, I am now 52 ls less. YAHOO!!!


----------



## Mona (Aug 2, 2010)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> <br />Gee Mona.. I am impressed! It just falls off you!! <br /><br />I walked about 2 miles a day and only lost 2lbs.. Wish it was more...<br /><br />I think the walking is making me feel better so I am going to keep it up..<br />


<br /><br /><br />
LOL...Mary Lou, I WISH it just fell off me! I walk twice daily, each walk is 2 1/4 miles, so I get in 4 1/2 miles a day, and for speed, I walk about 4 mph, so is a good brisk walk. I was walking 3 and 4 times, but it was too much and was really hurting my back and hips so I had to drop back to only twice a day. On my "delivery days", I always end up missing my walks, or at least some of them, and I also end up eating far too many calories as it is more restaraunt eating. I LOVE to eat, so that has been my downfall....I hate not being able to eat what I want, when I want, and how much I want! LOL!

CONGRATULATIONS on your weight loss Mary Lou!! As a little incentive to you, I will tell you, I have averaged only slightly over 2 pounds a week, so if you continue to lose your 2 pounds a week, you'll be doing great too!! So don;t be discouraged!! It will all add up in the end!


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 3, 2010)

Congratulations everyone, anything lost is less you have to carry, and 2 lbs is more than 1 so its awesome. Thats amazing. I am doing better, my BP is down, having a hard time with my sugar but working on that too. I go back to the doctor in a couple of weeks to make sure I'm on the right track so I feel good heading to Nationals. So in the week since I have gotten started and posting, I have lost another 6 lbs. Thats 10 so far and I do know that the first 20 are the easiest. But I also know the main reason for losing that much in a week is I haven't had a coke at all. Not really even craving them. I fixed tuna steaks for the first time the other night and they were really good. So, I am learning and I hope I do as good as you all have done. I can't wait to feel really good again. Thanks for the well wishes and for letting me join in.

Karen


----------



## sfmini (Aug 3, 2010)

I am down 63 pounds since March.

Been in a stall for weeks, but I hope being able to work out again will break things loose.


----------



## chandab (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, I haven't been working too hard at losing weight, mostly wishful thinking. I've actually gained about 5 pounds the last two months, lots of comfort food eating since I lost Cheddar (27 year old half-Arab gelding, my first horse and my best friend); but I'm working on getting back on track.


----------



## Mona (Aug 4, 2010)

WOW Karen, that's a really nice loss for one week. CONGRATULATIONS!

Jody, huge congrats to you as well. That is quite an accomplishment!





Chanda...hang in there, and best of luck with getting yourself back on track. I know it can be a hard thing to do.


----------



## BBH (Aug 4, 2010)

sort of came t stand still after surgery last week but getitng back on eating right and down a pound this morning......total of about 18 but a long way to go.....just have to keep at it. I know we all can do it....


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 4, 2010)

I think there comes a time in your life when the light suddenly goes on and you realize it time to live again. I think anyone thats trying and even pound or two a week is awesome. Because it brings you closer to your goal of being healthier. Congrats to everyone that is hanging in there and making it happen. You all give me the strength to get this done. THank you all.


----------



## sfmini (Aug 4, 2010)

For those needing some inspiration, I just finished listening to a book titled 703: How I Lost More Than a Quarter Ton and Gained a Life by Nancy Makin. This is a well written book with humor as well as sadness, but mostly humor.

Nancy really helps you put things into perspective and how it really is all about deciding to value yourself as a person.

Highly recommend this book.


----------



## LindaL (Aug 5, 2010)

I have not posted on here in quite awhile...I lost my motivation and have not gotten it back yet...even tho I know I have gained!



You would think that with the move and Nationals coming up, I would be MORE motivated, but both deb and I are working more hours and not home at meal time, which makes it almost impossible to eat healthy. It also makes it hard to find the time (or desire) to exercise, since I am usually dead tired by the time I get home for the evening.

I hate that I will be FAT at Nationals (*sigh*), but I also know that once I am moved (and not working) I will have time and energy to work out...and also will be home to cook healthy meals!

So, I "gave up" temporarily, which sucks...and I am mad that I am doing that...but I WILL be back!!

CONGRATS on everyone's weight losses and it is awesome to see more people joining in!!


----------



## Mona (Aug 5, 2010)

So sorry for your setback Linda, but when your time is right for you, and you're ready to carry on, you'll be back.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 5, 2010)

I so wish I had the motivation that you guys have. I lost 60 pounds last year, and still needed to lose another 40. I am disapointed to say that in the last 4 months I have gained 30 of it back, boy to I notice it looks and ability to do things. My eatting hasnt changed but my stress has.................stupid stress.


----------



## Mona (Aug 6, 2010)

Hang in there Ashley...don't give up! Look on the bright side...you lost 60, you only gained 30 back, so you're still down 30 from where you started from, so pick up the pieces and go from there.


----------



## Mona (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, back again this week, another 2 pounds lighter. I need to start being more careful though, as I can see I am starting to slip into my old ways of wanting to eat all the time out of boredom, and then chosing the wrong foods to eat! I need to start slapping these hands of mine!! So all in all, I am VERY thankful that I still managed to lose 2 pounds, even after a couple of really BAD days!


----------



## wrs (Aug 9, 2010)

Excited to report I reached another goal of 10 lbs gone. Total now of 45 lbs. I wasn't expecting to reach it this week after coming back from the Central Championship Show but much to my surprise I had lost 3.5 lbs.






Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## sfmini (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing I find the most helpful is to journal my food using an app. Personally I use tap and track on my iTouch, but there are a bunch of online sites as well like fitday.com and dailyplate.com that are free. They will track calories, carbs, fats, fiber.

Some other pointers:

Use the rule of 5: no more than 5 grams of fat, sugar and more than 5 grams of protein and fiber for each food item/serving.

Use a small plate like a dessert size. 1/2 of the plate protein, 1/4 veg, 1/4 starch.

get a scale and weigh your portions

measure everything else

take small bites

chew slowly until the food is completely mashed (about 30 times)

Put your fork down between bites and wait a minute or two. This will allow your stomach to give you the full signal as it takes at least 20 minutes for you to get that signal. If you eat fast, the signal is too late, you are already stuffed to the gills.

Don't drink anything with the meal and 30 minutes before and after the meal so the food stays in your stomach longer and keeps you satisfied longer.

Eat until you feel satiated rather than until full.

Eat six times a day. Three small meals and three snacks (babybel cheese, string cheese....)

When eating out ask for a take home box and box up at least 1/2 of your meal.


----------



## twister (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got back from a weekend judging a retriever test in Mercer, PA, not a good weekend as far as food consumption goes, sandwiches for lunch with processed meat and cheese on white bread. The judges dinner was good Friday night roast beef so tender you could cut it with a fork, potatoes, veg and salad but I went overboard with everything even had dessert. So I put on 1 1/2 lb this week but the good news is I saw people that hadn't seen me since last year and they said Yvonne you've lost a lot of weight



So I will get that off this week, I am mega motivated now because I am going to Nationals





Yvonne


----------



## Mona (Aug 9, 2010)

*HUGE CONGRATULATIONS* to you *wrs*!!



You and I are at about the same place. I have now lost 45.5 pounds since I started this on March 15 of this year.

And CONGRATULATIONS to you too Yvonne, on your weight loss to this point. It sure is nice when people that havn't seen you in a long time notice and comment on your weight loss. Sure makes my day too! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!


----------



## Reble (Aug 16, 2010)

Congratulations to ALL

My blood pressure is down

Today 142 / 82 the best it has been in a long time.

Have lost 14-17 lbs. keep going back and forth.

Need to get back on track.

I know I have lost and feel it in my clothes

*but* nobody seems to notice.


----------



## BBH (Aug 17, 2010)

no more off due to surgery but starting to move around more so hope that will change as it is getting easier to move.....just hard not to do what I would like.......


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 17, 2010)

Congrats to everyone so far, its a hard road for sure. I have lost another 2 lbs even with going to Eastern Championships, I was very good LOL. Last night I joined a gym I really love, they are awesome and the price is so reasonable plus it gets me out to meet other people. I feel like I have people to work out with. Plus my daughter joined too, its great. I feel better this morning, just starting slow and working my way up. My BP is so much better now and thats what I am working for, to get off the meds and feel good.

So thanks to everyone that is so encouraging.


----------



## Mona (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad you guys all checked in! I was starting to feel stupid posting weekly and feeling like I was kind of on my own here and everyone getting sick of my posting, so opted out this week, but now that you have all posted, I feel OK about doing so as well.





CONGRATULATIONS Mary and Karen on your loss. Hope you are soon feeling better after your recent surgery BBH! Mary Lou, there will definately be "down" weeks as well as good ones, so just don;t let it discourage you to the point of no longer trying. We all fall, that is for sure. Just pick yourself back up and carry on.

Was down a whopping ONE pound this week! I guess better than adding a pound! LOL!


----------



## twister (Aug 18, 2010)

I didn't put any weight on this week but neither did I lose any but I guess that's good)

Yvonne


----------



## Mona (Aug 23, 2010)

Keeping it real brief this week...no loss, but no gain either. Walked very little last week too for various reasons, but will try to get back to my routine a little better this week. Hope you guys all had a good week!


----------



## Charley (Aug 23, 2010)

I lost a pound this week...all due to not eating snacks and counting calories. I did no walking....but this week I am going to try to get back into walking. I haven't been going as it has been so hot here even in the morning.

I'm loading up on fresh fruit and veggies to make my snacking decisions easier. It is a love/hate relationship with Little Debbie...love to eat them but hate the calories!

I've been drinking decaf diet colas, but I'm quitting that this week. I'm defeating the purpose of the diet drink when I eat along with it. So this week my choice will be nice cold iced water!


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 23, 2010)

Congratulations everyone, no gain is a great achievement as well as losing anything, you should all be proud. Its just not as easy as it was to put on LOL. I went back for a one month check up and my BP was very good, sugar is getting there and I have lost total of 15 lbs. I love going to the gym and my daughter and I go at least 4 nights a week. We go at night for a couple of reasons, one being we both work early hours and long days but the best reason is evenings were my hardest time to resist eating to much, now I walk or jog a little instead of munching. Nationals is coming up soon as well, so anyone going to Nationals that would like to walk as a group, we should meet up and give each other support. Same thing with World, I would love to meet everyone and keep the forward momentum going.

Best of luck to everyone, you will all get there.


----------



## twister (Aug 23, 2010)

I lost 1 pound this week also. I am going to Nationals this year so would be happy to join a walking group minimomNC.

Yvonne


----------



## Mona (Aug 23, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!!! WELL DONE!!

I too have found that after you get used to grabbing and eating healthy snack (fruit and veggies) it's really not that bad afterall. I am also finding out that my "sweet tooth" has changed, and sweets that I once loved, and craved, are now FAAAAAAR too sweet! That is seriously just so out of the ordinary for me, and NOTHING was ever too sweet for me....the sweeter, the better, but now it tastes bad, so I guess cutting waaaaay back on them helps to alter your taste buds/desires as well, which for me, is a GOOD thing! Even Pepsi, that I could drink non-stop before, even now, at just one sip now and again, is too darn sweet!


----------



## Reble (Aug 25, 2010)

Scales are good to me today down 2 lbs. now total of 17lbs.

hope I keep going down, not up and down.


----------



## Mona (Aug 30, 2010)

Down 3 pounds this week!


----------



## Reble (Aug 30, 2010)

No loss this week but no gain either.

Went to a friends 25Th anniversary and enjoyed myself, so glad no gain.


----------



## wrs (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations everyone.





I'm thrilled to report I reached another goal.



I am now light enough to start driving my minis.



Grand total since April 20th is 53.5 lbs. I only have 19 more pounds to go.





Thanks for letting me share.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Charley (Aug 30, 2010)

No change here either....and I was good until Saturday!


----------



## Mona (Aug 30, 2010)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Gosh Mona.. you must be anorexic. HA!!!


FAAAAAR from it! LOL! Believe me, I don't deprive myself! I eat it, and face the consequences! LOL! I have only been averaging approximately 2 pounds a week loss, so I think that is pretty reasonable, and not drastic by any means. I am really afraid of what will happen this winter though, once I am more "housebound" due to the cold! There is a specific treadmill I plan on buying as soon as they come on sale again (at Canadian Tire), so I hope that will help me get through the winter months without gaining it all back again.

*Edited to add*...And just to prove my point, I'll let you in on a little secret that will make your mouth water! I went to the fair in Baudette on Saturday evening, and ate an "Elephant Ear". It was so good, I went back to the fair yesterday and ate not one, but TWO more!!



I ate one there, and got one to go. I also ate 2 bags of Cotton Candy between Saturday night and Sunday! *OINK, OINK!!* So now I am going to curb my calories somewhere else over this next week to try to ensure I don't gain. It's times like these that I really have to eat more fruits and veggies to make up for being a pig on somethng else! And just to prove to you that I am not lieing...check it out! Here's my elephant ear that I brought home! This is a large size paper plate and styrofoam container, not a "burger" size! So see, I DON'T deprive myself! If I did, I KNOW me, and I would never be able to lose weight, because it would be in my mind constantly, so this way, I can sometimes give in to my desires, and my mind moves on.



I know...sounds silly, but it's what works for me. At least the fair only comes once a year!



I took these photos to email to my sister as she had no idea what they were.


----------



## twister (Aug 30, 2010)

I lost 1 1/2 lbs this past week but I spent today baking, I baked a loaf of bread with pumpkin seeds and I just love bread. I baked an apple and cranberry crumble too, then did roast beef with potatoes and peas for dinner. I ate small portions though.LOL

Yvonne


----------



## LindaL (Aug 31, 2010)

Mona...

I am the same way. I can NOT deprive myself or I will obsess and then really PIG out. If I just have what I want when I want it, then I will "try" to then cut back someplace else. Also, averaging 2 lbs/week loss is MUCH better for you than a huge weight loss all at once...you are on your way to LONG TERM success!!!!




:yeah

I can't wait til I can start up again...


----------



## bevann (Sep 6, 2010)

LindaL said:


> Mona...
> 
> I am the same way. I can NOT deprive myself or I will obsess and then really PIG out. If I just have what I want when I want it, then I will "try" to then cut back someplace else. Also, averaging 2 lbs/week loss is MUCH better for you than a huge weight loss all at once...you are on your way to LONG TERM success!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mona (Sep 6, 2010)

> It is Monday, March 15th, 2010. My goal is to lose 50 lbs to start with. It will be hard, but I am ready to give it a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Above is my very first post to this thread. Today, I am VERY proud to say I have reached (and slightly exceeded) this goal!!*





I lost another 4 pounds this week.

When I started, I weighed 222.5 lbs, and at "weigh in" this morning I was at 169 lbs! When I started "going with" my husband at the age of 18, (a little over 30 years ago!!) I weighed 167 pounds, and the lowest I got after that EVER, was to 158 lbs when I dropped weight after getting pregnant with our daughter, so this feels like a HUGE achievement/accomplishment for me!!

If I can get down to 155 lbs now, that is the absolute LOWEST I ever want to be, and if I stay anywhere between 160 and where I am now, I will be "OK" with that too!! I am just HAPPY to be "here"!!

Thanks so much to all of you that have helped keep me on track by making me "accountable" to someone!! Good Luck to all of you with your success in your continued weight loss, and CONGRATULATIONS to those that have gotten as far as you have.

* *

*KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!*


----------



## wrs (Sep 6, 2010)

Big Congratulations Mona on reaching your goal.


----------



## bevann (Sep 6, 2010)

wrs said:


> Big Congratulations Mona on reaching your goal.


Mona-A great Big whoopeee to you.Give yourself a big pat on the back.Those of us who are struggling with weight issues know what a big accomplishment that is.Hopefully by early in 2011 I will be on here to tell all that I am at my goal weight.Haven't been there for 50 years, but I am going for it now.


----------



## Reble (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh Mona, CONGRATULATIONS that is terrific.

I weigh in the same this week. but have lost 16 - 17 lbs. depending when I weigh in.

My goal was for my BP and it is staying normal and hope to stay

off blood pressure bills.

I would like to loose another 10 lbs and go from there.


----------



## Mona (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations on your weight loss thus far Mary, and good to hear your BP is remaining normal.

Hey Mary Lou, that is WONDERFUL!! CONGRATULATIONS on your loss! Keep up the good work!

Me....well, I GAINED this week! LOL! Only a half pound, so not too bad at all. I would rather have NOT gained, but it's not so bad, as long as I don;t keep doing that week after week!


----------



## Reble (Sep 16, 2010)

Darn, still the same weight no loss again.. Oh well better than gaining.


----------



## twister (Sep 17, 2010)

Big Congratulations Mona!!!!! Way to go girl!!! I am at Nationals so no way to weigh myself, I will weigh myself when I get home and report here then. I hope I haven't gained.

Yvonne


----------



## Reble (Sep 20, 2010)

No loss but no gain, when will I start loosing again.


----------



## Mona (Sep 21, 2010)

Same here...like you other gals, I remained the same...no loss, no gain.


----------



## twister (Sep 22, 2010)

unfortunately I put 3 lbs on while I was at Nationals but it was worth it, just to go see those beautiful horses. I also met LindaL and DebO at Nationals, plus some nice people from Kamloops, Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island. I renewed my friendship with Donna Philips and Sheryl from Irish Hills and I met Laura and Joe Tennel who are very nice people, in fact I stayed at their house on Monday night





Yvonne


----------



## Reble (Sep 27, 2010)

Monday, finally made it on the right day.

Hurray lost 1 lb. total now 18lbs.


----------



## Mona (Sep 27, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Mary!	As for me, I GAINED 1/2 pound!


----------



## LindaL (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi all!! I am back again!!





I am happy to report that Since I left Oregon on Sept. 5th... thru all the fast food stops and junk we ate at nationals and on our trip...I LOST 4 lbs!!! WOOHOO!!! All the walking we did there and all the walking I do on our farm (we have a long driveway) helps a lot!!

So, wish me luck on getting back in the game and continue to lose now that I am moved and getting settled in!!


----------



## Mona (Sep 29, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS on your big weight loss Linda!


----------



## wrs (Sep 29, 2010)

Congratulations Linda! Wish you continued success.


----------



## REO (Sep 30, 2010)

Mine too!


----------



## Mona (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations Mary Lou! I guess I "found" what you "lost".





Mary Lou and Robin, thanks, but you're making me blush.


----------



## twister (Oct 1, 2010)

Well I lost the 3 lb I put on at Nationals plus another 2 lb yahoo!!! Gotta love that.


----------



## Mona (Oct 1, 2010)

WOOHOO!!! WAY TO GO YVONNE!!!


----------



## Reble (Oct 4, 2010)

I have lost total of 19lbs. Staying around the same.


----------



## minimomNC (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad to be back home. After two weeks at Nationals, home for three days and then 10 days at World, I am so happy to be back home. I have not weighted since I left for Nationals so it was scary but I didn't feel like I had gained. Well much to my surprise in the last 4 weeks I have lost 12 pounds, so I am still on track. Now back to the gym for regular workouts and back to eatting better again. I did keep reading this thread while I was gone, and congrats to everyone that is still on the way down. It is very hard no matter what. I do appreciate the support from everyone.

Karen

PS if you were at World and talked to that crazy person at Star Lake Tack that wasn't Cathy, it was ME ! ! ! I had so much fun just working.


----------



## Mona (Oct 4, 2010)

WOW Karen, that is AWESOME!! CONGRATULATIONS! I GAINED another 1/2 pound! I only walked 4 days out of the 7, and in the past 2 weeks combined, I have only walked 6 times!



I really need to get back on track here!


----------



## bevann (Oct 8, 2010)

Mona said:


> WOW Karen, that is AWESOME!! CONGRATULATIONS! I GAINED another 1/2 pound! I only walked 4 days out of the 7, and in the past 2 weeks combined, I have only walked 6 times!
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get back on track here!


I started working with a trainer at the gym and taking a class there for 12 weeks.don't get weighed until Oct 18 so I will let you know then.I'm working on getting my body fat % waaay down from what it is now.I lost about 60 lbs 2 yrs ago using MediFast food, but gained some back when I had surgery.If anybody on here is using MediFast food I have some that I recently got and I am willing to deal and then make a donation also to Chances Mini Horse Rescue.contact me at [email protected] if you are interested in this stuff.It is high protein low carb stuff and not bad tasting.I am now working with the class at the gym and doing great so I don't need it.It is so inspiring reading all the success stories.I have been on a diet for over 55 years-boy that is one looong diet.


----------



## Mona (Oct 11, 2010)

Lost 1/2 lb.


----------



## Reble (Oct 11, 2010)

Mona said:


> Lost 1/2 lb.


Me too...


----------



## Charley (Oct 11, 2010)

I took a few weeks off and didn't gain. I had also not been walking but have walked the past five days. So here I go again...starting over!


----------



## Charley (Oct 11, 2010)

Mary Lou...I was looking at the WII fit (or something similar) and am curious to hear all about it. I kinda looked at the system but never did get around to checking out particular games. Please keep us updated on it. I bet it will work out great in winter.

I love my walks, but...I'm not sure walking is good for me as I found two stray dogs today and three stray feral kittens last week.


----------



## twister (Oct 12, 2010)

down 2 lb this week, reached my 50lb goal!!!


----------



## wrs (Oct 12, 2010)

Congratulations *twister*!


----------



## Charley (Oct 17, 2010)

Way to go, Twister! Congratulations!


----------



## Reble (Oct 18, 2010)

Another Monday morning.



I am down 21 lbs.

Now I am starting on my last 20 lbs. only 19 to go...


----------



## Charley (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations Reble!

I just got back from my walk. Didn't loose any weight this week...still the same.


----------



## Mona (Oct 18, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Twister on your wonderful accomplishment!! JOB WELL DONE!!	Congratulations to everyone else as well. I won;t be weighing in this week, as I have been away since last Monday, and won;t be home again until maybe this coming Saturday or Sunday. Probably just as well, as I am sure I have gained 5 lbs!!


----------



## twister (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I started yoga 2 weekes ago on Wednesday morning at 9 am, I have been to 2 classes and this week makes my third. I am enjoying yoga, I think it will make me more flexible and at my age anything that can do that will be alright with me lol. It is my goal now to tighten up my abdominal area, not so much to lose weight.Thanks for your kind comments

Yvonne


----------



## Mona (Oct 26, 2010)

I have been "on the road" almost daily for the past two weeks, and eating in restaraunts and LOTS of junk food again and unhealthy foods. I gained 3.5 pounds since my last weigh in 2 weeks ago. I KNOW I am being bad, and just keep brushing it off. I may be this way for awhile before I get serious again...time will tell.


----------



## chandab (Oct 26, 2010)

I haven't really been working at, although I do need to lose some weight. I have lost 5 of the 10# I gained after losing my big horse in June, I really dove into the comfort foods after I lost him, and I'm finally back to more normal eating habits. Now, to change my "normal" eating habits, so I can actually lose a few pounds.


----------



## Reble (Oct 26, 2010)

oops gained 2 lbs. now back on track.. Not good.


----------



## Mona (Oct 26, 2010)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> we all are in a rut.. Lets snap out of it!!!




HERE, HERE!!!


----------



## Ashley (Nov 8, 2010)

Well I dont really weigh myself to often. However, I am getting serious now as I have decided to cut my horse herd down to just my old guys, getting rid of most of my horse tack and prepareing to have my own kids. THus, must lose some weight in the process. So far in the last 2 days I am down 2 pounds.

Oh and cleaning the barn, yard, basement into a 20 yrd trash has helped!


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 8, 2010)

Its been awhile since I checked in, glad to see everyone is still doing good. I know winter is the hardest time to keep on track but I know with everyones support on here, we can all continue. I had a set back and all due to stress, yes I am a stress eater. I gained 5 lbs back and then got the cobwebs out of my head and got back on track. I have done ok. Lost the 5 I gained but it took me about three weeks to do that. I have lost another lb in addition to that so I am at least heading in the right direction. I also need to get back to the gym, I think my next step is going to the pool at the gym, not something I want the world to see but with my knee issues, water exercise is the best for me. So I will suck it up and go.

So going into the holiday season, everyone just remember we are all here to help each other and if you go off course, its not the end of the world.

Take care and have fun. Oh and Mary Lou, I need to get my Wii going again, I love the bowling and tennis too. Sure works you over.


----------



## Reble (Nov 9, 2010)

I hope I have turned things around again.

Lost 1Lb. down to 22 lbs now..

that is my weight goal. total of 40 lbs.

Hurray only 18 Lbs to go..


----------



## sedeh (Nov 9, 2010)

Congratulations Twister on reaching your goal!!!



:yeah I've been loosely following this thread but not joined in. I had lost 46 lbs doing my "thrive" program and was within 9 lbs of my goal. Now I'm struggling. End of Sept and October were bad months. Our old golden died, a friend died and then my old horse died. Plus 2 horse shows and going to the Duck football games(we are #1 in the nation now!). I am a stress eater and love my comfort foods. I'm feeling a little better emotionally but I'm just having trouble getting off the junk food again.



Have gained 5 lbs and I don't want to keep going up. I'm still doing my excercise program and weighing in with Thrive...though I have to make myself do it...not as easy. I know it's a lifetime commitment...but I get so resentful sometimes. I need a good kick in the butt! So, I'm going to start weighing in with you guys also and see if I can get my groove back on!!


----------



## TyeeRanch (Dec 1, 2010)

Is anyone still active on this thread? I would love to join in! Have a goal of losing 30 lbs by next show season and plan to start on plan Friday. Eeeek!


----------



## Charley (Dec 1, 2010)

Good luck on making your goal. Keep us updated on this thread.

I am still working on loosing and even with the holiday this past week, on Monday I had managed to lose 1/2 pound. My goal is to lose ten pounds.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 1, 2010)

TyeeRanch said:


> Is anyone still active on this thread? I would love to join in! Have a goal of losing 30 lbs by next show season and plan to start on plan Friday. Eeeek!


Funny...I am the OP on this thread, yet I am the one who gave up 1st...*sigh*



I did like to see how well everyone was doing, tho, which made this thread worth it...and after months and 100's of posts, it just stopped...weird!



I kept waiting for ML to take it down, yet in the back of my mind was hoping she wouldn't and we could just get moving again...

I just ordered the "Zumba" tapes and should be here tomorrow. I love to dance and so....am willing to give this another try...





Let's do this thing...........


----------



## Reble (Dec 1, 2010)

yes, still trying to loose weight but no progress, seems to be staying at the same weight. Hope to get back loosing.

No, must keep this going..


----------



## chandab (Dec 1, 2010)

I kind of think its the season that slowed down the thread... Not just the holiday season, but also that it is winter, so harder for some to get out and walk with the colder temps and often deep snow. I haven't been actively dieting, but have been trying to watch what I eat, mostly I just watch it go down the hatch.



Although, after more than two, maybe three months (I lost my heart horse in June), I finally got past the comfort foods and I'm eating more normally again.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone still interested in "playing"? I didn't do much this past week, but am ready to go this week...


----------



## Reble (Dec 6, 2010)

You bet, I went to the doctors last week and hurray still up and down from 20-22 lbs. lost, but the good news is my blood pressure is 120/82 so the doctor says I do not need blood pressure pills. I need to get down to busy now, and loose another 20lbs.


----------



## Charley (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm still trying.

I was excited to look at the scale today. But I know the weight showing isn't true....as this scale is at my daughter's home and used to be mine. It weighs in light....so the eight pounds that it shows I lost is probably closer to one. Of course I won't know until I get back to Georgia; but it is fun to get on the scale and not feel bad.

I'll be here in Virginia until our fourth grandchild is born: my daughter is due anyday.


----------



## Mona (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Linda. Yes, I am definately ready to get back on track again too. Since I have been staying with my Mom for the better part of the last 2 or 2 1/2 months, and not eating right, and eating LOTS of restaraunt food, I am now back home and GLAD to say I have only gained back 7 pounds. I am happy about that, as I was truely expecting it to be more along the lines of 10-15, so 7 is like a bonus!



Not sure how I will do over Christmas, but if all else fails, I will get very serious again after the new year.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, my intentions were good when I said I was ready, but we had a holiday party here at our house and...well, we had leftovers...and desserts...so I've been bad...





I am also "trying" to get moving with the Zumba dvds, but they are hard...LOL!!





Like you Mona, if nothing else...after the new year, things will settle down and I can get serious, but I am going to TRY to be good the rest of the year...


----------



## Reble (Dec 14, 2010)

Me too, not gained but have not lost any more.

Just want to stay where I am, hope to get more serious in the New Year


----------



## Reble (Dec 17, 2010)

Weigh myself before the weekend is better for me..

Lost total now 23 lbs. that ate bad being Christmas season to be Jolly..


----------



## Reble (Dec 27, 2010)

Up 2 lbs. put still not bad, being all the stuff I have been eating.

Will not give up after the New Year will get back to busy...


----------



## Reble (Jan 3, 2011)

How did you do over the holidays.

I am still at 20lbs. lost. so not too bad..

Now, too get back on track and try to loose my other 20lbs.

Any one else going on...


----------



## Mona (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh gee, I meant to post here earlier today, but guess I got sidetracked and forgot.



I went all out knowing I had gained some back, and have been totally pigging out since, and totally off my diet since I knew I would have to start fresh again after the new year. Today was my "restart" day, and I have gained back 16 pounds since my lowest recorded weight since starting this. That is nearly 1/3 of my loss. WHAT A WASTE of effort! Needless to say, I am now kicking myself in the butt, but oh well, all I can say is "Here we go AGAIN"!!!

Good Luck to all!


----------



## Charley (Jan 4, 2011)

I behaved during the holidays but I have lost track of where I was....so my new goal is to lose 10 pounds. hmmmm....last year my goal was to lose 15 so looks like in two more years I will make my goal...lol


----------



## Reble (Jan 7, 2011)

My New goal is another 20lbs.

I have lost 1.5lbs today I like Fridays better than Mondays..

it seems after the weekend have gained a bit.. so I am doing Fridays for me..

How is everyone else doing LindaL how is it going...


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok I am jumping in here really late too. I didnt get serious til a month or so ago, and changed some eating habits at work (which is the worst) but have not been able to walk due to a badly sprained ankle are wrenched leg which is still healing.

I did good over the holidays though and didnt gain anything. To date over the last few weeks I have lost 8 pounds. I hope to be able to start walking soon too.

I dont keep snack foods at home- period, and living so far from a store doesnt make it easy to just go grab something either. But it's during work that I am at my worst.... and the holidays there was plenty of junk food that people brought in. I did not partake in all that.

It's ok if you splurge or eat out one day, as long as you get back on track and keep after it. Dont give up and go back to your old habits. Also while losing, it is normal to hit a 'plateau' and stay there for a couple of weeks before dropping some more, so if that happens dont think you are doing something wrong and give up.

One thing I changed was dinner. I eat my bigger meals at breakfast and lunch and usually now for dinner I just have something really light- a salad, a cup of soup, or something like that. Sometimes just a yogurt with fresh fruit in it that I add. (I HATE yogurt, so has to have a ton of fresh fruit in it for me to gag it down, but it has helped my digestion a lot too- I get the live bacteria kind)

So keep after it ladies!! We will get there!


----------



## Mona (Jan 10, 2011)

I started walking on my treadmill, 2 miles a day this past week, and trying to make better eating choices, but being the first week, it has been hard to face temptation, and I have been eating things I know I should be avoiding, but oh well, that will come back again with a little more persistence on my part. Didn't do too bad though overall, with being as bad as I was, and still managed to lose a full 5 pounds.

This loss was with walking 2 miles a day, at a speed of 3.2 to 3.5 mph and daily calorie intake ranging from 1350 one day, in the 1500s, 1600s and 1700s and 2 days in the 2500s and 2600s!!




So had I kept on track and showed more self dicipline, I would have done a heck of a lot better, but I'll take what I can get!


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 13, 2011)

Good for you Mona.... the temptation is really hard. So far I'm not doing too bad... I just visualize myself in the mirror or something gross I dont like about myself, LOL and it makes it easier!


----------



## Mona (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Laurie. Another thing I have really noticed since I have lost weight, is I truely believe my sleep apnea is not as severe as it once was, as I am not near as tired as I used to feel all the time, and I can make it through the day without HAVING to nap. I really do feel much healthier! I am also hoping that maybe it will have an affect on my thyroid and hyperinsulinemia too!


----------



## Reble (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope no one minds but I like Fridays..

My goal is 20 more lbs. and have lost another 1.5 lbs.

total 3 lbs. so 17 lbs to go...


----------



## chandab (Jan 15, 2011)

While, I haven't been working hard at weight loss, I have lost about 5 pounds the last month, so... There is one good thing about winter; slogging through 2' of snow 3x daily to feed and check the horses, its quite the work-out.


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 16, 2011)

We've got the holidays behind us and my husband and I are ready to lose some weight. He wants to lose 35 and I'd like to lose 70.

Heading to get a treadmill Tuesday, they have a really nice one on sale on base.

So if we may chime in tomorrow we start, We're starting with a hardy breakfast, small to average lunch and a very light dinner.

We love walking the dogs but it's to cold for both them and us in the winter. We're going to be training the dogs to the treadmill also.

I'm sure it won't be as easy as Ceaser Millan makes it out to be,



But we'll work on it.

So do you all weigh in weekly here? Hope you won't mind us jumping in.

Grandma C and Grandpa C


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 16, 2011)

Shucks no, GrandmaC, the more the merrier!! Good for you guys on joining in!

Mona, the weight loss WILL make your apnea much better or GONE. I had lost all the weight a couple of years ago and no longer had the apnea as a problem.... then I got sick and it's been a slow recovery from the surgery I had last spring and during the last couple of years almost all the weight came back. NOOOOOOO!!!!!! So, I need to get it off again as I was not even having to use the CPAP anymore!!! It was great! For now, I am back on it- I could tell when the apnea starting coming back again, as I knew what to look for this time. Dog gone it.

One of my sisters was 'pre diabetic' and has had problems with her blood pressure, cholesterol, etc... but after losing only about 20 pounds, the pre diabetic problems went away! However she is being VERY BAD with what she eats lately and thinks that going out to eat, etc... wont bother her, then skips eating for an entire day to make up for it!!! I keep telling her, but she is not listening!!!


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 16, 2011)

Mona said:


> Thanks Laurie. Another thing I have really noticed since I have lost weight, is I truely believe my sleep apnea is not as severe as it once was, as I am not near as tired as I used to feel all the time, and I can make it through the day without HAVING to nap. I really do feel much healthier! I am also hoping that maybe it will have an affect on my thyroid and hyperinsulinemia too!



Just a heads up, not to be disheartening, my husband and I both have sleep apnea and my RT is a skinny slender girl who also has sleep apnea.

Many docs like to blame it on being over weight but it's more how we are built inside. (our nose, throat, pallet, soft tissue, etc)

Yes weight loss can help but after much research looking back on my history of snoring like a fright train as a child (and I was not a heavy child) and as a 20 y/o under 140 lbs

it is suspected I had this as a child and a young adult. Hopefully the weight loss will help lessen it or resolve it. After much weight loss they recommend a new sleep study.

My husband remembers as a child being smacked by his older siblings and having shoes thrown from across the bedroom at him at night to stop him from snoring.





We suspect he also has it all along as a child.

Just FYI, glad to hear you're feeling better, I'm looking forward to feeling better after I dump 20 and 40 and 60 lbs





Mona once you get to your goal weight ask the doctor for a current updates sleep study.


----------



## Mona (Jan 16, 2011)

I am quite sure I have not "always" had sleep apnea. I just seemed to notice the last few years that I worked as a temp and had to drive an hour and a half to and from work each day. After putting in a 10.5 hour work day, and adding that drive time onto my day, and only getting about 5-6 hours a night sleep, I found I was almost falling asleep on the drive home, whereas before it was no problem. This is also when I had gained all the weight. I didn;t even suspect sleep apnea to tell you the truth. I just thought it was my thyroid making me feel sluggish because I had an underactive thyroid. Since the appointment at the sleep clinic had already been made and it took I think 7 or 9 months to get the appointment, my husband said that I might was well just go as planned and that way it can at least be ruled out too. So, to humor him, I agreed, only to find I had severe sleep apnea.





I got the machine and tried a few different masks, and even gave it good honest tries, I just cannot wear it, so I guess if I die in my sleep, there is no better way to go. There is nothing more I can do, I tried and I just cannot so it. Anyway, since losing the weight, I have noticed I feel soooo much better. I have no idea if it is from the sleep apnea improving or if from something else, but I sure feel the difference. I won;t be going back for another study, as there is no point since I cannot wear the apparatus anyway.


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you tried a 'swift' one? My husband hates masks and it the one that doesn't cover your whole nose, doesn't have a forehead brace type thingy.

He loves is, it looks like this:

http://www.cpap.com/productpage/1433

No hard plastic around your nose and forehead. It just goes right up against your nose.

What is nice is most medical supply places will give a 2 week to 30 day trial period before billing and if it doesn't cost you a cent if you don't like

it and return it.

I have a new sleep study coming up as I am no longer feeling well rested like I use to and they want to do a supervised study on me.

Hopefully they'll figure out what is wrong. Kind of worried as for the first 2 yrs my cpap helped a lot and the last year I am now tired all the time again, Maybe with weight loss and more exercise it will help.


----------



## Mona (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, I have tried that type too, but to no avail. I am a "mouth breather" so the nose pillows are virtually useless for me. I have tried them though, as well as the nose only mask, as well as a few different types of full face masks, and even a flexible silicone type but I cannot stand any of them, and am tired of pumping hundreds of $$$ into new masks trying to find one that works.


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 16, 2011)

Totally understand. We are blessed to have medical through the military. I currently have a full face mask and will go back to just the one that covers the nose

when they let me have a new mask. We're allowed a new one every 6 months. I'm glad yours is getting better.

For me? I figure it will be a life long issue. Sometimes it's real frustrating to sleep with something over your face every night.





On a different note does anyone on here do water aerobics or Curves?

I've been considering both.


----------



## Mona (Jan 17, 2011)

My weigh in today found be down another 2 pounds. I guess better than gaining, but was so hoping for more.



I actually did fairly well the first 5 days of this past week, but PIGGED OUT BADLY the last 2 days! Can you say OINK, OINK??!! I just cannot do anything in moderation. If it's here, I have to eat it, so my only hope is to keep the goodies completely gone from our house!!


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 17, 2011)

WTG Mona, 2 lbs is 2 lbs.

We started today with a hardy breakfast, I realize our big issue is little to no breakfast, a lunch and then a real *heavy *and late dinners.

We're trying to do the total opposite. I'm really going to have a hard time with tea. I drink cold sugared tea almost 24/7 so I take in a *LOT* of empty liquid calories.





I just calculated my daily ice tea calories alone and it is 640 cals / 168 carbs alone on an average day





which in a years time is equivalent to OMG !!!!! 64.5 lbs in a year. OMG this is going to be harder than I thought. I can exercise more, I can eat a lot less

but giving up the sweet tea is going to be like a junkie giving up heroine


----------



## Mona (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you not try using an artificial sweetener for your sweet tea?? It will taste somewhat different, but after awhile you'll get used to it, and it may also help you to cut down considerably on it.


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 17, 2011)

Mona said:


> Can you not try using an artificial sweetener for your sweet tea?? It will taste somewhat different, but after awhile you'll get used to it, and it may also help you to cut down considerably on it.


Just bought some of the stevia stuff and it's not very pleasant to me. But I know I just need to be strong and get use to it..

Either that or get on the treadmill for 20 to 30 mins after each iced tea. I'm just going to remind myself it will all be worth the weight loss,

not feeling tired a lot and maybe getting off the high BP meds. I have to admit I've already failed with the idea tea today.

But 3 pm and we aren't even hungry for lunch since we had a hardy breakfast.

Took our a small slab of bison ribs for dinner, will do that with a 1/2 baked potato each and a salad. yum yum

Will try to get use to this stevia


----------



## REO (Jan 18, 2011)

Mona, I know you only wanted a certain treadmill, which one did you get? I want one really bad!

Laurie, try this for me! It's YUMMY!!!

Can of pineapple chunks (drained)

3-4 bananas, peeled & sliced

1 strawberry yogurt.

Stir it all together. It is SO good!!!!!!


----------



## REO (Jan 18, 2011)

Mona, I know you only wanted a certain treadmill, which one did you get? I want one really bad!

Laurie, try this for me! It's YUMMY!!!

Can of pineapple chunks (drained)

3-4 bananas, peeled & sliced

1 strawberry yogurt.

Stir it all together. It is SO good!!!!!!


----------



## Mona (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Robin. It was the Tempo Evolve that I wanted. I believe it is manufactured in the US under the name Horizon. (IF I remember correctly




LOL) It was regular priced at $899 and I kept watching for it to come on sale, as I had read on the net that they came on sometimes for 50% off. It seemed EVERY other treadmill but that one kept coming on sale. FINALLY it came on...not quite 1/2 off, but close, at $499 so we bought it then. I was glad I didn;t listen to Chris, because he kept telling me to buy it at regular price, but I was just stubborn enough to hold out! I have since then, see it come on for $449 but that's only another $50 so I really don't feel bad. It is a "basic" treadmill, very simple to use, no fancy gadgets, just the way I like it.


----------



## REO (Jan 18, 2011)

Ooh that sounds neat! I'm glad you got it on sale!


----------



## Reble (Jan 19, 2011)

Glad to hear you got your treadmill,

now we will see a skinny mini Mona soon.

Good Luck..


----------



## Mona (Jan 19, 2011)

Reble said:


> Glad to hear you got your treadmill,
> 
> now we will see a skinny mini Mona soon.
> 
> Good Luck..


No, you definately won't be seeing a "skinny" Mona, but hopefully I'll get rid of another 10-15 pounds. As long as I can stay between 160 and 170 (no less, no more), I will be happy.



So with that in mind, and based on my weigh in this past Monday, I have 18 pounds at the very most, still to go. I THINK I CAN, I THINK I CAN...


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been trying to set tiny goals for myself- like 5 pounds at a time and hope that doesnt make me feel so overwhelmed.

YIKES- there is that much in ice cream? Good thing I am lactose intolerant, LOL

I will try that REO or I can put it in a 'fruit smoothie' and not know it's (the nasty yogurt) in there.

Mona I know what you mean about the apnea thing- for the first several nights I had the machine, I would wake up gasping for air to find that I had taken the mask off IN MY SLEEP and thrown it across the room!!! It took a while of persistance to just get used to it and just resign myself to using it. I felt SO horrible with out it. Like you, my apnea came on after all the weight gain, and was severe also. When I lost the weight before, it went away and I didnt even snore, so I know I can get below that point where it makes it come back again.

There are a couple of different types of apnea and yes, the obstructive is totally caused by the way things are shaped, etc... in there and I was told the youngest person that the CPAP gal knew of that had to use a machine was FIVE years old.

I really am not ready to have a heart attack, high blood pressure or kidney failure, so I will deal with it til my weight is back down.


----------



## REO (Jan 24, 2011)

Mona, you CAN do it! I have no doubt at all!

Laurie, try it as a salad first.



The fruit is the real taste there. The pineapple makes it tangy!


----------



## Mona (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Robin for the encouragement!





Weigh-in this week found me 2.5 lbs lighter, so I am happy it is a loss, but kind of disappointed that it was not more, as I really tried to step it up a notch and I walked twice as far every day with one day even being 5 miles instead of 4, and was fairly calorie-wise all week. Still have a long ways to go to get back some better eating habits, but is hard once you fall off the wagon for such a long time...just like starting out for the first time again. UGH! Have I mentioned how much I HATE, HATE, HATE dieting!!!


----------



## Reble (Jan 24, 2011)

ooops gained a l lb.. darn...but had a nice weekend, played pool with hubby, won, and he took me out for supper and loved my dessert, mincemeat pie with ice cream,


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 29, 2011)

How is everyone doing? It's awfully quiet out there! I hope people dont give up. If you want to lose and then maintain weight loss, life changes have to be made and it's not easy. Just because you fall off the wagon once or twice doesnt mean to give up.

Our health folks at work gave out free pedometers this week- just in time!!!! I really had no way to judge what I was doing each day and it's a great way to make sure you are moving enough to use calories, etc.... I really recommend getting one if you dont have one.. it really makes it easy to see what days you are 'slacking' and what days you do good.


----------



## chandab (Jan 29, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> Our health folks at work gave out free pedometers this week- just in time!!!! I really had no way to judge what I was doing each day and it's a great way to make sure you are moving enough to use calories, etc.... I really recommend getting one if you dont have one.. it really makes it easy to see what days you are 'slacking' and what days you do good.


I'd love to have a pedometer, I'd like to know just how much I walk everyday, just doing my daily rounds feeding and watering everyone. It would be interesting.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Jan 31, 2011)

I know I'm not in the loop anymore with the miniatures, but when I read this thread I wanted to post.. well..sort of brag I guess...but not in a mean conceited way.. more of an encouraging way.

In June of 2009 I weighed over 210 lbs. Being a recovering anorexic it was very upsetting that I had somehow gotten to that weight. I am 5'6" with a medium bone. It was just not pretty at all. I had quit smoking in Sept. 2001 and at the same time my doctor had put me on a huge assortment of medications because he believed I was bipolar. So, within 6 months I went from 114 to 165! It was horrible. But it got worse. I switched medications several times, but always hated the weight gain that came along with it, and the medications did not seem to change anything. I was still moody, depressed, and miserable.

In May/June of 2009 I got fed up with it. I did not believe I was bipolar no more than my tree in the back yard is! After a lot of study on bipolar disorder I concluded that it was not my issue. Of course I was depressed, being a recovering anorexic and fat threw me for many emotional loops. I was moody and restless because all of the extra weight and really bad for me foods (from depression eating) had thrown my body into a fit.

So, I walked outside, threw all the medications in the trash container, and came back in with a new mind-set. GRILLED chicken, salads, diet sodas, no late night snacks unless it was a banana or an orange. Stop going the easy route and grabbing take out and get up off my tail and actually cook something. I told myself I was going to change my routines and habits, which would surely change my weight and emotional issues.

Well, I'm proud to say that now I weigh in at a very acceptable 140 lbs !!!



I do not have depression, mood swings, anxiety, or any other "extreme" emotions. I want to also add that I reduced my caffeine intake by 90%. I found that the caffeine, while at first it numbed my tummy... ended up making the hungry feeling much more intense once the temporary numb wore off. I sleep better, I eat better. I feel better. I look better. I act better. I live better. Caffeine is key I believe... there are many many medical studies show to prove that caffeine induces not only sleep issues, anxiety issues, and others...but it also induces paranoia, (sp?), depression, schizophrenia (Sp?) and a myriad of other generally "mental" disorders.

I have no problems keeping the weight off now. I am not an extremely active person, and I don't exercise, (jogging, weights, gym memberships, etc.), and I even eat pretty much anything I want to. In fact, I actually have to work at keeping the weight where it's at because if I'm not careful I loose more weight. The caffeine is hard to stop at first, and you don't realize how many things have caffeine in it (like chocolate!), but I promise you, once you go a couple of weeks without it, you won't be able to stand it anymore. When I drink even one cup of coffee it makes me sick to my tummy, gives me a headache, and makes me moody and angry.


----------



## minimomNC (Jan 31, 2011)

I haven't checked in for awhile but just wanted to say congrats to everyone still at it. And Kim, what a great story of knowing yourself better than the doctors do. I think its great that your feeling better.

I have had a hard winter with the weight loss, it just stopped, but thats because I did too. I let things get in the way of going to the gym, of eating healthy and of just living my life better. So now I am getting back on track, the wonderful weather this past weekend helped with that, I do get depressed during winter. This morning my daughter and I got up and were at the gym by 6:30 and we did about 30 minutes of cardio and then some weights and balance. It does help having someone to work with. I am so sore but I feel so much better. She is not a morning person but she even said it feels good to have most of her days work done before noon. I think it will be a good move for both of us. Now I dont have to wonder if I will have the energy to make it to the gym in the evening, I will have gained more energy for the day by starting at the gym. Tonight is grilled chicken, brussel sprouts (we both love them) and a light cucumber and tomato salad.

So if your having a hard time right now, don't worry. You will get back on track.

Thanks so much to everyone who comes on here not only for support but to support everyone else. Its nice to have a place to come to and talk about our common issue. Getting healthy.

Tomorrow morning, the gym again, half a days work, dinner with friends and then Carolina Hurricanes hockey, seats on the glass, can't wait.


----------



## Mona (Jan 31, 2011)

Laurie, you are absolutely correct in that the weight loss has to be a lefestyle change!! I found that out when I threw it to the side for the last few months of 2010, and I am finding it very hard to "get back on track" now again. I am trying, but not hard enough I guess, but I just have to keep at it, and am hoping once the weather warms up this Spring, and I can spend a little more time outside, it will become easier. When I am in the house all day with nothing to do, I want to eat! I have been trying to eat lots of fruits, but even those calories can add up pretty fast!

This week saw a small loss...only 1 pound, but I guess better than nothing. I dropped my walks back down to just 2 miles a day since the small additional weight loss from doubling up the mileage each day just wasn't worth the pain to my back. I also missed two days completely where I never walked this week. So yes, it is hard to fall off the wagon, and try to get back on, but I'm not giving up.

Congrats Kim on your success!


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 1, 2011)

That is GREAT Kim and I agree, sometimes Dr's just dont know everything!! I am so glad to hear how great you are doing! And I agree, last time I had lost the weight, I lost 10 or 12 pounds just from cutting the sodas from my diet. I dont drink a lot of them, but it was enough, and I also agree that I feel SO much better without the caffeine!

Minimom, sounds like a great dinner, I'll be right there, LOL- I love Brussel Sprouts too- one of my most favorite veggies! I am having some this evening!

Yep, just keep at it Mona, it will all works its way out ok and you will be making new good habits to live by.

My incentive is looking in the mirror every day- YIKES! It is a horrible sight. Also, every day when I go to my closet and all the cute tops I had that now dont fit....

The pedometer is GREAT!! Get one if you can! I was shocked, just doing chores, how much adds up during the day. I am walking both buildings at break (I am on the 4th floor) and take the stairs- the buildings are connected by a long lounge area on every floor so I zigzag back and forth and take the stairs to the bottom and then back up. Tomorrow I will be starting this twice a day. It's nice to get away from my desk anyhow.


----------



## Mona (Feb 7, 2011)

I lost one more pound this past week...slow and steady I guess.


----------



## heartkranch (Feb 9, 2011)

Guess I'll start.

I weighed 137.2, two days ago. I want to be 120 by April!


----------



## Mona (Feb 9, 2011)

heartkranch said:


> Guess I'll start.
> 
> I weighed 137.2, two days ago. I want to be 120 by April!



WELCOME ABOARD!!!


----------



## Mona (Feb 14, 2011)

Rough week...UP 1/2 pound!


----------



## Reble (Feb 15, 2011)

Same here from the last few weeks, when is the weight going to start coming off.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 16, 2011)

Glad I am not the only one frustrated.... I can tell though, from my walking that my muscles are changing.... love climbing those stairs!! I am walking every minute I can at work and it sure breaks up the day! And I think I am getting addicted to walking.


----------



## Mona (Feb 17, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> I think I am getting addicted to walking.


I know it sounds stupid, but I wonder if you really CAN become addicted to it!? Last summer I got to where I was doing that too...walking up to 4 times a day...seemed whenever I had a little spare time, off down the road I'd go for another 2 mile trek. I LOVED it, however, my back and my hips didn't, and I couldn't handle it, so I made myself stop going to often, cutting it back down to twice only, but it really did feel like an addiction there for awhile!!


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 17, 2011)

I dont know but hahahaha, it's paying off. Dropped 2.4 pounds this week!! I dont know where, but I did! Yeah!

I am continuing to do my morning jog into work too when I get here- our parking lot is huge and it's a ways to the building, so I jog in. Hope they dont think that I am overly excited to get here. LOL


----------



## Mona (Feb 19, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> I dont know but hahahaha, it's paying off. Dropped 2.4 pounds this week!! I dont know where, but I did! Yeah!






YAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS Laurie!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 19, 2011)

I have come to the conclusion at this point that I am not going to lose any weight with the hormone pills I am on. I am lucky to hold steady and not gain although I did gain half a pound this week, but thats better then the normal amount people pick up on these drugs. ARrrrr


----------



## Mona (Feb 19, 2011)

Ashley said:


> I have come to the conclusion at this point that I am not going to lose any weight with the hormone pills I am on. I am lucky to hold steady and not gain although I did gain half a pound this week, but thats better then the normal amount people pick up on these drugs. ARrrrr


Sounds like you're doing great Ashley, under the "circumstances"!! Don't give up trying...maintaining the weight you are at now while on the weight-gaining drugs is just as good as a loss IMO!!


----------



## Mona (Feb 22, 2011)

UP ANOTHER 3 lbs!!! OMG!!! I REALLY need to get back on track, but having such a hard time!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 22, 2011)

Mona said:


> UP ANOTHER 3 lbs!!! OMG!!! I REALLY need to get back on track, but having such a hard time!



I am going up too. Stupid medicine. I dont want to work out to much either while I wait and see the results of this round.


----------



## Mona (Feb 23, 2011)

Ashley said:


> I am going up too. Stupid medicine. I dont want to work out to much either while I wait and see the results of this round.


At least you have a good reason...I don't! My only reason is *OINK, OINK!!*


----------



## heartkranch (Feb 23, 2011)

down 2 pounds 135.2


----------



## LindaL (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not even opened this thread in weeks...mostly because I am embarrassed that I "gave up" while others have not.



I think that is great that there has been some really great weight loss by you all!





However, I have a NEW goal and am determined to work on achieving it by the date I have set! I am going to Portland for a visit in early June (my daughter is graduating college and my best friend/her partner are getting married), so I want to lose at least 30 lbs by then!





I just bought the "17 Day Diet" book/dvd...Lots of success so far by those who have tried it and it sounds like something that would work for me. The concept (if you have not heard about it) is that you change up your "diet" every 17 days so you don't get bored and your body doesn't stall out. It just shipped, so I havan't gotten it yet, but I am excited to give it a whirl!





If anyone here would like to "buddy up" with me on here and/or on Facebook, I would appreciate it. Someone to keep "daily" tabs on me and motivate me!





I also have the Zumba tapes, altho admittedly, it has been hard for me to get into them, because it is darn hard!! LOL!! I will try again.


----------



## chandab (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, sometimes being snowed in is helpful... All this hiking over snowbanks over the last few months, I've managed to lose 5 pounds despite snacking like crazey when I am inside. Just hope I can keep it off come spring, whenever that might decide to show up.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 3, 2011)

This is so frustrating.... had a bad weekend last weekend- it was a friend's birthday and we went to lunch and the movies.... talk about oink oink! I was so mad at myself. Still climbing the stairs at work several times a day- ow- it doesnt seem to be getting any easier. Still walking too and jogging in to the building in the a.m.

Am still concentrating on fresh veggies and fruits, though I really backslid last weekend.

Will keep plugging away but it doesnt seem that I have lost another thing at all. This is just crazy but I just cant give up. Maybe I'm too old or something. It is just frustrating to keep at it and not see any changes. I better end up with a 'Brazilian butt' from all these stairs, LOL


----------



## LindaL (Mar 4, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> I better end up with a 'Brazilian butt' from all these stairs, LOL


Can only have a Brazilion butt if you get a Brazilion wax...LOL!!!



OWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









:shocked


----------



## markadoodle (Mar 4, 2011)

_(March 4th 2011; 10:56 PM)_

_ _

_I am Kay, and I am 16. _

_This morning I started with 2 eggs topped with a slice of cheese (Fattening, I know _



_ ) and A glass of ice water._

_I'm not going to say my weight, but I really want to start by loosing 5lbs, work up to 15-20lbs, and the goal will be 50-55. _

_But I need to start with that first 5 to get me motivated, and also it makes me feel like I really can do it once I loose that first bit. I have been trying to loose weight for a very long time, but I just kept giving up. But I'm not this time! __I'm determined. _

_Today it is_ *1**0° F* _in Maine, and I am gonna go hike through the snow banks (LOL _



_), and walk up my hill. I'm not sure how long and how far, but it is a steep hill, and it gives me __somewhere to start.__ Best of luck to all today. _

_ _

_Congrats to everyone who has already had success._





(Edited to add, that I walked 45 minutes.



)


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 4, 2011)

That is great Kay and I too am setting small goals so it doesnt seem so overwhelming!





LOL, maybe I skip the Brazilian part- the wax doesnt sound very appealling to me! YOW!


----------



## Mona (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Kay...welcome! Wishing you success with your goals.

Hang in there Laurie...don't be like me. I fell off at the end of last year, and I just cannot pick myself back up. I start off the day OK and give in to my temptations, and I am sure I just cannot find my way back now!



So don't do like me!!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 5, 2011)

Mona...start back up with me...We will both "start over"...I am starting my new diet (hate that word) today...It is called the "17 Day Diet"...I get to eat LOTS of salad, veggies, fruits, yogurt, eggs, chicken and turkey for the next 17 days...and that is basically IT...NO bread, pasta, rice!





I went to the grocery store last night and got all my "goodies" and do not have anything in the house to "let" me cheat.

I am READY!!


----------



## Mona (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Linda for the invitation, however, I don;t think this would be a good diet for me, as I looked it up and they say it is not a good diet for diabetics. I am not truel a diabetic, but I do have hyperinsulinemia (pre-diabetes) so I think maybe it is best I don't do it. Does anyone here know the specifics of the diet that is also maybe familiar with hyperinsulinemia/pre-diabetesas that can maybe say why they say it is not good for diabetics? Maybe with my being pre-diabetic only, it would be OK??


----------



## LindaL (Mar 5, 2011)

Mona...lol...I didn't mean to go on this specific diet with me.



I just looked up that info in my 17 Day Diet book and while it doesn't say NOT to go on this diet of you are diabetic (or pre-diabetic), it does say check your blood sugar and see your doctor...so I am not sure either.





I hope you will try again...I could use the "support" thru a buddy system on here.


----------



## Mona (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL!! Oh, sorry...I misunderstood. OK, I will try again, as I really do think the buddy system works great. I seem to be failing miserably on my own here. LOL! I will restart on March 15. I need a "date" and that will be one year from my last start date. I'll actually start the 14th this time, as it will be a Monday and that has been my weekly weigh-in day all along so will keep it there for myself. OK??


----------



## LindaL (Mar 6, 2011)

WOW! I hadn't realized this thread has been on here almost a whole year already!!









Sad part of that is...I weight MORE now than I did when I started this...



Oh well...I am on track now and WILL stay on track this time!



:yes


----------



## Mona (Mar 6, 2011)

LindaL said:


> I am on track now and WILL stay on track this time!
> 
> 
> 
> :yes


Good for you Linda!! Wishing you the best of luck with this! !


----------



## bevann (Mar 6, 2011)

As a "Professional Dieter"I have been on every kind of "DIET"there is except the newest ones out.I stopped dieting and took a class on a different way of eating.I have changed my lifestyle and improved my health.It is working and I'm keeping my weight down.It is still a challenge and it will be for the rest of my life.I have been able to reduce my cholesterol so I no longer take meds for it or high blood pressure.Lots of fresh or steamed veggies NO corn, lima beans,peas or white potatoes.All the apples I want and 3 servings of other fruits daily. Fish, seafood, lean meats(limit beef 3 times weekly)4-6 oz 3 times daily.Low fat or fat free dairy products.No aspartame(it triggers your desire for more sugar) in sugar free products.Only whole grain products like crackers and pasta.Brown rice only-no products with white flour.Olive oil&vinegar and lots of spices on salads.8 glasses of water daily.It really works.Get exercise at least 3 times weekly for 30 minutes or more-walking swim,go to the gym and work with a trainer etc.I am so excited I have gone down 4 pant sizes since late August.It's all about building up more muscle and less body fat.When you lose weight get rid of your fat clothes-It's too easy to get back in them.If anybody wants the name of the program I'm on please e mail me.I don't know if I can post it on here.Having a buddy to cry or celebrate with(not with food) really helps.


----------



## Mona (Mar 6, 2011)

WOW..>HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Bevann!! There is no way your plan will work for me as I am a very fussy eater, but the way I lost all my weight in the past year was trying to stick to a similar type plan, albeit not as strict since I don't like brown bred, brown rice etc. I did try to cut out a lot of sugars, eat less potatoes, and I am not a big fan of pasta anyway, so that was never a problem. I have been eating lots of fruit and veggies, but still do occassionally eat peas and corn, but prefer the broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, green and wax beans. For exarcise, just walking (briskly) lots. I was doing really well until last Fall when I had to leave home for the most part of a couple/few months and totally fell off the wagon due to other things on my mind. Up until that time, I had went from a size 18+ down to as low as a 10! I can still wear the 10s, but they are getting noticeably tighter feeling. I tried starting back up in January but I've been a big failure, and do NOT want to go back where I was. I have been eating LOTS of sugars again and starting to crave it when I try to stick to a better, healthier eating plan, and give in too easily to my temptations.



The desire is there, just not the willpower. If I can just stay away from the sweets and from giving in for a few weeks, then I know I could get back on track. I must say, this second time around feels harder than my original start!!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 6, 2011)

Bevann...that sounds a lot like the "eating plan" I am on right now. Yesterday (my 1st day on it) I was starving the whole day (and peeing a lot....lol), but today I am doing pretty good and don't feel that hungry. I love all the foods that are "allowed", so this will work for me.

Now, I just need to get off the computer and do some exercise...


----------



## Ashley (Mar 6, 2011)

Well in the last few weeks I picked up 3 pounds. Part of the problem is I am never hungery so have to make myself eat, and Im tired alot so sleep alot as well. Ah this too shall pass.


----------



## bevann (Mar 6, 2011)

I NEVER thought I would lose my cravings for sweet stuff, but I have.First week on this program you do a DETOX.Lots of water and Only fresh or stemed veggies plus apples and 3 servings of fruit daily.Do this for 7 days and you clean the junk out of your system.If you eat stuff with sugar it creates a desire for more sugar-vicious circle.After 7 days you start adding protein then next week dairy then grains and finally after 8 weeks sugar substitues.I'm getting ready to do a week of DETOX starting tomorrow to get me losing again.I love this program since I like large quantities of food and with this it is ok.When I get the urge for something sweet I eat fresh pineapple or strawberries.This way of eating will make you much more aware of the sweetness and taste of many foods.I know it will always be a struggle.I am having so much fun buying size 12&14 clothes instead of 20 and 22.In the past 3 years I have lost over 75 pounds and now really feel as though I am on the right track.I avoid the word"DIET" since most diets fail.I am on a different lifestyle plus I feel so much better Mona you said you are a fussy eater.I told someone that if I thought I could lose weight I could probably eat a bucket of manure daily.


----------



## Mona (Mar 7, 2011)

OK, I won't give up...I'll just continue on and start trying harder..>AGAIN! LOL! I never reported in last week...was too disgusted/disappointed as I had GAINED ANOTHER 2.5 lbs!! My weigh in this morning found me down 2 pounds, so that was an unexpected but MUCH appreciated loss! Now I'm mad at myself for giving up thinking I was having a really bad week! I only walked one day all last week and eating was not good either, so not sure HOW I managed to lose, just glad I did! Maybe it was just the little "boost" I needed to put me back on track. I really don't need to lose a whole lot more, but I need to get back on track and stay motivated to get back onto a proper eating lifestyle to help ensure I don;t gain back all I have lost. I never want to be that heavy again! I COULD get as low as 160 which I honestly think will make me too thin/sickly looking as I am a tall, big boned/big framed person, but not higher than 180. I am thinking to get to about 165/170 would be a decent weight for me.


----------



## JennyB (Mar 8, 2011)

OK Bevann you have my attention...when I get over this nasty cold that started last night 



 I WILL start this diet...as I need to loose at least 50 lbs.... 



 It's SOOOO hard, I can't believe how hard it is. I know I can beat this demon inside my head that says EAT, EAT, EAT! sooo charge! 





 

Good Luck everyone!

Jenny


----------



## Mona (Mar 8, 2011)

WELCOME Jenny...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 8, 2011)

I am 4 days into my "change of eating" plan and I can already FEEL a difference. I won't be getting on the scale til the 17 days are up (cycle 1 of the "17 Day Diet"), but I am excited to see the results! A lot of people on this plan lose 10-15 lbs in the 1st 17 days! I can handle that! lol


----------



## Mona (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried this typr of eating plan? http://www.everyotherdaydiet.com/1tip?hop=jkfjkf It's called the EODD (Every Other Day Diet) and is based on changing the body's metabolism to increase fat burning. Sounds a lot like the diet you started with Linda?? It is not so much a diet as a change in eating habits. It sounds like it allows a lot of the yummies I love, but in moderation and only at certain times. I am really considering ordering it. I have definately thrown away $50 on far worse things!


----------



## bevann (Mar 12, 2011)

The most important thing is to figure out what kinds of foods cause each of us the most problems.I have learned that peanut butter is a big weakness for me so I don't buy pb in a jar.I buy the small single serving size and when I get a craving just 1 will do it.I am also a NUT JUNKIE so I buy nuts in the small pouches like you get on a plane.I can't have a jar or can becuase I just open it and keep stuffing my face.Works for me because I REALLY want to beat this demon.I have been on a "diet " for over 55 years.I am no longer dieting I have just changed my way of eating and it is forever.I know if I go back to what I did before I will be back to where I was before and I will have to go naked(very bad picture)since my former fat clothes are gone to Goodwill.I have had this issue for over 55 years and it won't go away quickly.We all want the magic pill that will make us thinner by morning or next week and it won't happen.Just chip away a little at a time and it will happen.I also learned by process of elimination that I(& many people like me) will not lose weight when eating breads even whole wheat.My weight loss slows greatly if I eat bread even just 1 time daily.I need to get back to the pool and do more exercise to burn more calories.Winter has been difficult time wise with several special need diets for Minis and keeping them in and cleaning more stalls.I am going to control this weight issue.Just wish I had done it 50 years ago instead of waiting so long


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 13, 2011)

Woohoo... I have dropped another couple of pounds... I am not on any diet except just eating more fruits and veggies and portion control. I eat an apple or an orange daily, along with other fruit sometimes. If I am hungry, I eat a piece of fruit so make sure I always have some on hand of some sort.

I am still walking as much as I can too on both breaks and lunch at work and I can feel my pants are getting looser. YEAH! Still climbing those flights of stairs while doing it. It's helping.. I can feel a difference in my entire lower body.

The thing is, if you fall off the wagon, you just get back up and get on again. After a while, I think the healthier choices and living will become habit instead of the bad ones. It was really frustrating the first few weeks when I lost nothing and really didnt notice anything.. but now things are starting to change. I am excited and this is motivating me even more!

And it really helps to be able to come here for encouragement by others, ideas, tips and sharing in my misery, LOL


----------



## LindaL (Mar 13, 2011)

Just finished Day 9...and I am really liking this "diet" (they really need to think of a better word...lol) Still have 8 more days til I can get on the scale!

I am "addicted" to fresh fruits and veggies. I mean I liked them before, but almost never bought FRESH...almost had an "excuse" to skip the produce aisle.

If I am having a chocolate craving I will eat a sugar-free chocolate pudding and it does the trick!

I have almost no cravings for sugar anymore.

I have not eaten pasta, rice, corn, potatoes or bread in 9 days!!

Trust me, the whole diet is not this strict and as I do the cycles, I can add more things...in moderation of course.

My ONLY flaw to this so far is...I really need to get off my BUTT and exercise! So hard, since I am stuck here at the house all day...but I know I need to do SOMETHING...


----------



## Ashley (Mar 13, 2011)

I am no longer allowed to diet, but we just got back from Sams club and we now have a half full fridge of fruit. I will be eating much more fruit and veggies from now on.


----------



## Mona (Mar 13, 2011)

CONGRATS on your loss Laurie, and to to you Linda on finding you are actually enjoying your new "plan"...we'll call it that instead of a diet.



Ashley...what does this mean for you? Are you pregnant??!!!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 14, 2011)

Mona said:


> CONGRATS on your loss Laurie, and to to you Linda on finding you are actually enjoying your new "plan"...we'll call it that instead of a diet.
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley...what does this mean for you? Are you pregnant??!!!



A "Plan" is a good word!!





Ashley...yep inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## LindaL (Mar 14, 2011)

Mona said:


> CONGRATS on your loss Laurie, and to to you Linda on finding you are actually enjoying your new "plan"...we'll call it that instead of a diet.
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley...what does this mean for you? Are you pregnant??!!!



A "Plan" is a good word!!





Ashley...yep inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Mona (Mar 14, 2011)

Weigh in day for me....down 2 pounds! This is also officially the full 1 year (52 week) anniversary since we started this, therefore, I will say that even though I weighed considerebly less last Fall than I do now, to this date, I am down 47 pounds over the past 52 weeks.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! That is awesome that we have kept this thread open that long! I am proud of everyone that has participated so far and has lost weight! Which was the point (even if I was not a very good example! lol



)

Congrats Mona for your weightloss!!



:yeah





I will weigh in NEXT Monday after my 17 days is up!


----------



## Mona (Mar 21, 2011)

I never gained nor lost, so I guess I'll have to be satisfied with that.



I am anxious to find out how you did Linda!!


----------



## JennyB (Mar 21, 2011)

Mona said:


> WELCOME Jenny...GOOD LUCK!


Thanks Mona, but haven't been on any diet yet. Need to have something down word for word, so might try Linda's 17 day diet. I tried Zumba, but if you try something like that and you can't hardly walk and need to have days of pain pills 



 it's not worth it!

 

Good Luck Ladies! 





 

Jenny


----------



## JennyB (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay ladies is it the 17 day diet or EODD? Which should I go on?

Jenny


----------



## Mona (Mar 21, 2011)

I cannot say Jenny. I bought the product, but I have not read it yet, so therefore have not started it. Am still just getting by with the same thing I have been doing since last year. Just watching what I eat and walking. (briskly)


----------



## LindaL (Mar 22, 2011)

OK, I weighed myself...7.5 lbs LOST! Woohoo!



I guess I am happy with that, it IS a loss, but..I am a "little" disappointed it wasn't more...*sigh* My fault, tho...I didn't exercise along with my "plan"...so I guess that is my next GOAL for the next 17 days!

And, to be honest, I did "cheat" once...I had a corn dog at the fair the other night!



I couldn't help myself...My friends all had one and were saying how good they were and I haven't had a GOOD corndog in forever, so I gave in...MY BAD!





So, today starts Cycle 2...I get "new" foods...a few starches and new meats like steak...woohoo!


----------



## Mona (Mar 22, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS on your loss Linda!!


----------



## Mona (Mar 28, 2011)

Weigh in day today for me...lost 1.5 lbs.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 28, 2011)

Decided to go ahead and weigh every week now, instead of waiting til each 17 cycle was over...too hard to wait and I want to know what kind of progress I am making...lol

I lost another 2.5 lbs. which makes it a total of 10 lbs. so far!!


----------



## Mona (Mar 28, 2011)

WAY TO GO Linda!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Mona! I am pleased with my progress, but I have to say that it IS getting harder to NOT want my "old" food (fast food, pasta, etc). I have decided that I am allowing myself a "break" one day a week, but at the same time making healthier choices in what I eat...like a small burger, but no mayo or cheese...or chicken tacos with soft tortilla and just veggies. The rest of the week, I eat a lot of salad, yogurt, fruit, veggies and lean meats/fish.

It helps that I have a "date" in mind for my weight loss goal. It keeps me on track that I REALLY want to be at least 30 lbs less when I go back to Portland for my visit in June! With my 10 lbs loss, that is only 20 more lbs...and 2 months to do it...thats ONLY 10 lbs per month...I can do it!!


----------



## Mona (Mar 29, 2011)

Linda, I think if you can stick to the plan on eating healthy all week and allow yourself one day to do whatever, then it would likely work best for you. You sound like your eating habits are much like mine. I am fussy, so really don;t like a lot of pasta and anything even remotely spicy is out of the question, so don't do "ethnic" either. We live 33 miles out in the country, so I don;t have easy access to junk food and fast food. I have found I do best in trying to just make better (healthier) food selections. I am the type of person that could eat and eat and eat, hungry or not, and sweets, fresh baking and high carbs etc....well, you get the picture!

I can do fairly well here at home when I have lots of healthy stuff to eat...salads, fruits, veggies. I don;t even limit myself on those things. It may run up the calories, but at least they are healthier choices than cooking up a pot of home fries, or a pan of side pork, or a batch of my favorite cookies. If I want to munch just for the sake of eating, even if not hungry, I grab a few radishes, or strawberries or a handfull of grapes, cherries, a plum etc. I know it's still wrong to eat out of boredom, but I am thinking it is going to happen for me anyway, so might as well make the best of it and eat the "healthier" foods when doing it. I did not even walk once last week, so my weight loss was due soley to diet, and no, I did not starve myself, and I did eat several things I shouldn;t have, but if that is what gets me (personally) through each week, then I will go with what works. I need to wean myself back into eating more sensibly again after I tossed it all to the wond last Fall. Yes, even this has been hard, but I guess when it comes to food, I am a real rebel...if they say don;t eat it, I MUST eat it!






This way at least allows me to eat what I want, in moderation and only after really thinking over my choices before I actually eat it. Sometimes I tell myself "no, you don't need it", and I pass on it....other times I say to heck with it, and eat it anyway knowing it is a bad choice. It's just doing that balancing act that can be tough...just can;t give in to those choices too often. Have to stay sort of strong! I just simply cannot or will not deny myself of what I want to eat or it really drives at my mind!

am not saying that this will work for you or anyone else, but this is what I have found works for me, because then I am truely not miserable for not being able to eat "the good stuff".


----------



## Ashley (Mar 30, 2011)

I disagree. You will do best if you stick to the plan. Also by allowing yourself to have one bad day, over time it will add up to one more bad day, and one more bad day and before you know it your right back to where you started again.

While it seems hard now, it is very possible to work through these struggles and if you do, you will be strong in the end and will do even better and wont have the desire to go back.

2 years ago I did weight watchers for 6 months and lost almost 60 pounds, here I am 2 year later with almost all that gained back on. I have already determined after I have my baby I will be going to a gym and finding a personal trainer to get this weight back off once and for all.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, this is frustrating cuz I really havent lost much since last weigh in.... maybe half a pound is all. Guess I should not complain, it's a half pound LESS instead of more. This is sure SLOW work though, however was really disgusted with pictures of myself taken last week, so will keep working at it!


----------



## Mona (Mar 31, 2011)

Keep up the good work Laurie!! You're right...1/2 lb down is better than nothing, and FAAAAR superior to a gain!


----------



## LindaL (Apr 4, 2011)

1 lb loss this week...I was at Universal Studios all day yesterday, so even tho I walked my butt off, I ate like crap!



I think I will go back to eating a lot off the Cycle 1 menu this week to get a few more lbs off in the next week!





Gonna start my exercise regimen this week as well...


----------



## Reble (Apr 4, 2011)

Just heard on Doctors, 3 tips to loose weight 25 lbs before summer. 2lbs a week.

Walk 60 minutes a day, can break it up into 30 minutes.

No sugar drinks like pop or diet pop etc, drink water 8 glasses and best before meals.

Eat smaller portions, 5 small meals a day.

Good Luck ! No loss no gain, need to loose 20 more lbs.


----------



## Mona (Apr 4, 2011)

YAHOO!! I had a GREAT week and I didn't even have to try real hard!! I lost 4.5 lbs this past week. As an experiment for myself, I have not done any walking for the last 2 weeks...only controlled my eating habits a little more. This past week, I averaged a little over 1500 calories per day...some were several hundred higher, some were several hundred less, but on average, about 1500. I ate whatever I wanted, but in modeartion, and also made myself eat more fruit and veggies when wanting to just "munch" on something. I am now only 1/2 pound away from my lowest weight since I started this "diet" a little over a year ago. So now I hope to love another 10 pounds at the most.


----------



## LindaL (Apr 11, 2011)

CONGRATS Mona on your weight loss last week!!





Yesterday I weighed myself and I had lost another 2lbs, but I had pizza last night (I KNOW...I was badddd



) and when I weighed myself this morning, I was up 1.5 lbs from that...so somewhere between .5 lb and 2.0 lbs. lost...





The pizza thing was NOT normal...It was the 1st time in over a month I'd had it and I was in the mode where if I didn't "just do it", I'd crave it more. Now, I'm good and the craving is over. I only ate a few slices and I had a salad, so I didn't eat TOO much. That's my story anyway...





Being at home does help me stay on track, since I am limited by what is in the house to eat. If i don't buy things I shouldn't eat, then I can't snack on those things during the day.

My favorite snack is yogurt with fresh fruit mixed in...yummmm!





Still working on that exercise thing...sigh! Tell me to get up off my butt and do it....please! lol


----------



## Mona (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Linda, you're not alone...I too am "up" 1.5 pounds this week!




I knew I would be. Last week was kind of a "different" week here for us mealwise...was not making proper meals and I knew I would gain, and I did. Oh well, I am not discouraged...I am at the weight now where I am going to be up and down and up and down on a regular basis, and that's OK as long as it's not more "up" than "down".


----------



## LindaL (Apr 11, 2011)

No, Mona, I DID lose...not gain...LOL! I just meant it was up 1.5 lbs from the 2 lbs. I "thought" I lost yesterday, which would be a 1/2 lb LOSS! But, I weighed myself again after I came back in from the barn and doing horse chores and it was back down to the 2 lb LOSS again...yay!! I'm going with that!!



:yes

I "think" that makes 14 lbs lost now!! WooHoo!!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 11, 2011)

If you guys would like I can give you my inability to eat. You would surly lose weight, even though I am not. I would just love to be able to eat again and have it sit ok with me. So far I can no longer have pizza, anything slightly spicy, and lasagna. I made it for dinner one night but wasn’t feeling well so didn’t have any. I finally had to toss the leftovers as the smell was making me nauseas.


----------



## Mona (Apr 11, 2011)

OOPS! Sorry for misunderstanding Linda...CONGRATULATIONS on your LOSS!





Hopefully soon you'll be past that constant nauseous feeling Ashley!


----------



## LindaL (Apr 11, 2011)

Awww Ashley! I remember those days! But, at least you have a reason NOT to try to lose weight...and in a few months (or less) you will be able to eat without getting sick. I'd rather lose weight the way I am as I could never be a bulimic...YUCK!!!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 11, 2011)

Linda, that is what I told my doc last week at my check up. I dont know how they do it. I have only fully puked once, but lots of dry heaves and just acid. The garbage can did it to me tonight.

I did get the ok to gain little to no weight so that is my goal. I eat alot of fruits and veggies. I go in streaks somedays I could eat the whole house, the other days I dont even want to look at food.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 11, 2011)

I dont know how you all weight yourself so often. It makes me crazy up a lb one day down 2 the next up 2 the next.. I only weigh now once every 3-4 weeks and measure then to. I have lost only about 28 lbs but have lost inches as well- hit a plateau for a while but added in some weights to my 2 hour a day cardio program and now it is starting to come off again..

ugh depressing to think of how much more to go but at least it is to a point where people even those who see me daily are starting to really notice..


----------



## Mona (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW...GREAT JOB Lisa!! CONGRATULATIONS on that fantastic weight loss! I don;t weigh every day, or every other day fo that matter. I make myself wait until Mondays to weigh in each week. I step on the scale only once, first thing in the morning, and that is the weight I record for the week. It would not be good for me if I waited 3-4 weeks, as I seem to need to see more immediate type results to keep me motivated and on track. I am sure I would lose interest too quickly otherwise...but that's just me.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 12, 2011)

Great job ladies!! I also only weigh myself about once a week- no sense doing it daily. I have not weighed though for the last couple of weeks but I think I have dropped another pound. Will weigh at the end of this week and see where I am at. I HOPE I have dropped a bit more.

Am still trying to keep up on lots of fruits and veggies... some days I dont do enough so try even harder the next day to watch it if I've had a 'sloppy' day. It just is not coming off very fast, but I know I still need to excercise more too.. come on Linda, we can do it!


----------



## Mona (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, I never made it on here yesterday to post for weigh in day, but I did weigh in and was down 1/2 lb.


----------



## LindaL (Apr 25, 2011)

Due to site issues last week, I didnt come here and weigh in...so...I am UP 1 lbs this week...*sigh* I ate bad last week...only have 6 weeks before I go on my trip...I need to buckle down and get serious!!


----------



## Mona (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't feel bad Linda...I gained 4.5 lbs!



No excuse...just OINK, OINK, OINK!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 25, 2011)

I have 2 pounds I would gladly give anyone who is looking...........


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 26, 2011)

No thanks Ashley! LOL


----------



## LindaL (May 3, 2011)

With all the excitement yesterday after having a new foal born, I forgot to check in yesterday!





Stayed the same as last week...even tho I did not stay on "eating plan" at all!!



I went back to Phase 1 in the book to get back on track! Salads, eggs, yogurt, fruit, veggies and lean meats. NO carbs (except what little there is in the things I am allowed to eat). This last week I ate so many french fries....OOPS!!!


----------



## LindaL (May 9, 2011)

I lost 1.5 lbs this week...no thanks to eating at the Chinese Buffet yesterday for Mother's Day!











Where is everyone...??


----------



## Mona (May 9, 2011)

I stayed the same this week. (I had gained 1.5 pounds last week) I have decided to stop checking in unless others do, as I was starting to feel like I was all by myself on this thing.



Congrats on your loss Linda.


----------



## chandab (May 10, 2011)

I haven't really kept weekly records, but over the course of the winter, I lost at least 10#, might be as much as 15# (because I don't keep accurate records, I can only be sure of 10#). Love that I lost the weight, hate the baggy clothing.


----------



## LindaL (May 17, 2011)

Not sure if anyone else is interested in keeping this going...maybe it's run its course?? lol





I did lose half a pound this week. Whoopie!


----------



## Mona (May 18, 2011)

I feel the same as you Linda...am thinking not enough interest anymore, so maybe time to let it go. since you started and asked it to be pinned, do you want me to unpin it now??

As a side note, I lost 2 lbs this week.


----------



## Ashley (May 18, 2011)

Well I cant play or I would. I have lost any weight I gain so considering I am almost 4 months im doing good!


----------



## LindaL (May 19, 2011)

Mona...go ahead and unpin it. If it stays on the front page...great...if not, it was meant to go bye bye...lol

I am glad it lasted over a year...hope it helped some people get motivated and get healthier..which was the point!






BTW, congrats on your weight loss Mona!!


----------



## HGFarm (May 20, 2011)

I just dont seem to be going anywhere - not up (a good thing) but not down either. This is pretty frustrating!


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 20, 2011)

Hi all. I just spotted this thread... I didn't realize people were still chatting on it. I am weighing in weekly to weight watchers and so I decided to write something. I joined the new weight watchers plus the first week of march 2011. I have lost 21 lbs so far but still need to lose 15+ more. First diet I have ever tried that worked. I lose between 1 and 2 lbs a week. Just wondering if anybody else has tried the new weight watchers plus plan. It is the first diet I have ever tried that worked (at least so far it is working). So different from the old weight watchers that I failed on and hated. Not hungry on this diet. I am also walking a lot which helps... anyway.. hi everybody


----------



## Performancemini (May 21, 2011)

shorthorsemom: are you doing the WW + online or with a local group? I only want to lose 18 lbs. But I just go up and down between 1-4 lbs. I'M STUCK!!



The excercise thing is the hard part to get in for me. With my job and trying to get the housework done the horses even don't get worked, let alone me. Any suggestions? How costly is joining WW? Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 21, 2011)

Performancemini said:


> shorthorsemom: are you doing the WW + online or with a local group? I only want to lose 18 lbs. But I just go up and down between 1-4 lbs. I'M STUCK!!
> 
> 
> 
> The excercise thing is the hard part to get in for me. With my job and trying to get the housework done the horses even don't get worked, let alone me. Any suggestions? How costly is joining WW? Thanks for the help in advance.


My work has a sponsored weight watchers program and they give you half the money back if you attend 80% of the meetings. I know lots of people weight watchers on line too because you can get recipes and have access to tons of information. This points plus plan is TOTALLY different from the old weight watchers plan. It cost me $186 and I will attend meetings until fall and get half back from my work, but even without the money back I would have joined... I seriously never had a diet work before. It is more like teaching you how to eat healthy and proper than a real diet in my opinion because you can eat treats as long as you calculate them in.

They recommend power foods that are more filling for less points... You can eat 5 cups of microwave popcorn as long as it is the 94% fat free one for only a point. for example. Choose movie popcorn and you can eat very little for the same point.

. The money seemed like nothing when I started losing the weight... I have battled my weight all my life, yo yo losing and steadily gaining until I just felt so defeated. I hit the "over 50 spread" and thought I had to look that way because I had no control over it. With weight watchers you also get money back if you achieve your goal weight and become a "lifetime" member where you just need to stay within 2 lbs of your goal weight and weigh in monthly.

The new plan sets high points on the bad stuff, low or zero points on the good stuff. They tell you to eat what you want, but be sure to count the points on everything so if you really want that piece of bread, count it in and it will balance if you count the points to 29 a day. Most people get 29 points to start for example.

Fruit and veggies are FREE points if they aren't in sause or sugared, in their "whole state". Lean meat for example is about a point an ounce. Bread is higher, but you can still eat it, just have to count it. I used to starve myself on a diet and I didn't know my body shut down and stored fat and and as I ate less and less I gained more and more. Something scientific about the 29 as a magic number because I am eating more than I usually do, just healthier... I feel satisfied and losing steadily since I started. I never cheat on the program, but then I wanted fast results.

You get 45 extra points to use during the week for special occasions or if you go over your 29 but I never dip into the 45 personally. Maybe after I lose more...

I put on a pedometer and noticed if I kept my steps over 12,000 steps a day I lost faster. I don't work out, but I do walk and make sure every day is over 12,000 steps. I found that at work if I used the bathroom down the hall it was 400 steps back and forth one trip. At lunch I go to the cafeteria farthest from my desk.. I take laps around the kitchen while cooking. I don't walk it all at once, but rather just keep moving around during the day, I don't have time to work out, this is working for me.

On this program, you will steadily lose weight if you follow it even without exercise, walking is a bonus and gets faster results, but you will lose if you don't feel like exercising, just slower.

It takes some people longer than others to lose, but everybody that truly follows it seems to lose weight from my observation. Be strict on the diet and exercise and you lose faster, follow it any way in their guidelines and you will lose weight. I saw a woman lose 40lbs in a year!.

You can buy a calculator from them that you can use to calculate points of your packaged foods. I bought the food scale too, but I am a scientist and attacking this diet like a science experiement apeals to me so I weigh my portions too.

I have my miniature horses to thank for my motivation. I have a short driving boy. I had a meadowbrook and I watched him struggle to pull me up hills. I bought a lighter cart and went on a diet. My boy rips in the cart now.



Try weight watchers plus if you can afford it..., you will like it. I fix a fruit smoothie almost every day... it only costs 4 points, it has yogurt, bananas, strawberries, blueberries, peaches and all kinds of frozen treats in it. It only costs me the points of the zero fat yogurt. Everything else is zero. very yummy. best wishes.



Adair


----------



## HGFarm (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info Adair and the hints!! Sounds like it's working great for you. I am in the same position that I have a sit down job at a computer all day long- then come home and try to keep up on horses and household things...I am not doing bad on my eating habits- just the excercise part or getting in enough steps per day.


----------



## Mona (May 21, 2011)

WOW..>CONGRATULATIONS Adair! That sounds like a wonderful weight loss program for you!


----------



## Performancemini (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Adair: I do have a pedometer. Never opened the package yet; but I am going to now. I am so glad you wrote all that. I am going to try to fit the WW in the budget ASAP. There are local chapters here. I might join because I am the type who might need the person to person help to keep me motivated when I get "down". I am a real sweet tooth and I am a cake decorator who works in a Bakery.



THAT is where I gained the 18 pounds when I started working there in September of 2009! With that and winter (where I get "couch potato-y" ) I just started gaining on and on. When I hit 131 a few weeks ago and we had a nurse here to take blood, weight, etc. for a new insurance policy; she told me I was 5 lbs. over the top of the scale for BMI for my size (5' and very small boned). I know the health problems that come with that; and I want to lose for health. So many people say; "you're not fat, heavy, etc. -you don't need to lose'. But they don't realize it's not looks I am particulairly wanting to lose for; it's health. I have had Irritable Bowel Syndrome since I was young and always had a problem with weighing ENOUGH



. Yeah Probiotics!



My IBS is under control. NOW I can each so many more foods. That way I gained needed weight. But I got overconfident; started eating wrong and too much and here I am! Well, it's time to get healthy. Got rid of the IBS main problems-now I have to keep away the overweight and sugar health problems.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 21, 2011)

I do really believe the people that this program does not work for are the ones who really aren't following it. My friend at work that did not lose any weight.. I noticed that she wasn't counting the points!. If you don't do the counting, you really aren't going to lose IMO. She eats good foods all day, but doesn't count anything at all...

My personal rule... if I can't count it, I don't eat it. I enjoy the weight watchers ice cream fudge bars for 3 points when nothing but something chocolate will do. I keep the good foods around the house. I make my points mostly good lean protein and limit the points for breads, but I do enjoy one of those little flat round bread roll thingy's for three points every day. I am trying to stay up beat and excited and keep up the energy and motivation to see this through. I am 4 foot 11 inches tall and I topped out at 156 lbs! I started in March and I weighed 134 this morning.. I still have far to go, but I am happy to share because I really do believe in this program. If anyone knew how I have struggled to lose weight. . I had three kids in my 40's and was depressed that I had topped my pregnancy weight at delivery for my son.



My son is now 9 years old, can't call it baby weight any more.

I really got heavy after I had a bad wreck on a horse a couple of years ago, and last year I had major abdominal surgery. Some of the complications of the surgery was from being too heavy and then I gained more because I couldn't do anything for months and months except sit around.

People have said they love the etools that weight watchers has on the internet. I haven't tried it yet but plan to this week.

I get motivation from the group of people that are struggling just like me to find a healthier lifestyle. The money was hard to come by for us, some would say... just eat less, that shouldn't cost money.. easy to say. I think there is a real science with this 29 points. At least for me there is, but I am following this diet better than any one I ever did. Eating lots of fruit and veggies and lean meats and less sugars and not as much bread...It really is about a lifestyle change. better than those diets where you eat their food, lose the weight and then need to function in the real world again without their foods. Weight watchers helps you grocery shop and you aren't without snacks, just choosing smart ones!


----------



## Melinda Dean (May 24, 2011)

PLEASE DO NOT STOP THREAD. I NEED HELP!

Hi. I just found this thread. I joined the forum a few weeks ago and wish I had spotted it sooner. I could really use a weight loss support buddy! I need to drop a lot of weight for my health and for my minis.

I have a B who loves to drive but I feel so big and awkward in the E-Z cart. I know he can pull me around on level ground with out any problems but I just feel guilty asking him to. I bought a 4 wheel wagon 189 lbs. for him but by the time I clean the barn, groom him , pull the wagon out, harness and hitch,....I am pooped. At my recent Dr.s appointment for semi-annual blood work and prescription renewals, I was shocked at my weight. I'll put it down here, kind of like a confession...233 lbs. They have upped my thyroid med. so that may help with the tiredness, but I am also on blood pressure and cholesterol meds.& hormone replacement.

Just a few years ago, I was at my ideal weight (for me) of 170 lbs. I am 5'6" and every weight program I have checked into wants me about 135 lbs. 11 years ago, I lost over 100 lbs. in less than 6 months, down to 145 from 250 and looked terrible! I did not know it at the time, but I had an infection in my thyroid that caused the sudden wt. loss. My face resembled a blood hound. A bat would have envied my upper arm flaps and my thighs moved down to my knees. Which made sense since my knees moved down to where my ankles had always been! At 170, things seemed to return to their normal places, and I felt much better about myself.

I get lots of exercise. In fact, I work in a fitness club! ! do lots of walking every day. Back at home, at least 1.5 miles walking my dogs in addition to lead line work, long lining weekly and daily pasture picking. One of my favorite things to do is to harness Bucky and just walk through the neighborhood. I was going to 3 weekly Sr. Fitness classes (I am 59) but when gas went up, I stopped going. Plus I was getting tired of it. So I guess it boils down to..... the food I eat. Too much, too often, too fatty, too salty, too sweet. I eat when I am tired, bored, worried, alone, happy, with friends, etc. Notice I left out hungry? Can not remember the last time I was hungry. I never get the chance!

I vow to eat better... I know how. After all, I have been on diets most of my life! Weight Watchers may be my best bet but for now, it will be spacing out my meals in a structured manner, not just grazing all day. Water with my meals. Lean protein and 1 veg, 1 fruit, 1 brown starch on a luncheon size plate 3 times a day. Skim milk and 2 ginger snap cookies for evening snack. Piece of fruit mid- afternoon. Oh, yes. I will have to end my love affair with Ben and Jerry's ice cream. Darn it!

Please keep posting about your experiences. I have not read the whole thread yet... only up to page 7 and then the last couple pages. I know some of you have lost interest but thanks for getting the thread started. Here it is, over a year later and you have inspired a new comer to make improvements in her life. Love this site! I thank you and Bucky thanks you! Melinda


----------



## LindaL (May 24, 2011)

Melinda...I do hope this thread stays on the front page of the Back Porch. There are still a few of us who hope to both inspire and get support from others on here thru our "weight management programs".

I think you do know the right foods to eat, but it is OK to also "graze" during the day...in fact it is beneficial to do so...as long as it is the right kind of grazing...raw low sugar/starch fruits and veggies. Drinking lots of water also does 2 things...cleanses the toxins from your body (which creates bloat) and of course hydrates you.

I also know the right foods to eat. My problem seems to be exercising enough and getting bored with the same foods. I continue to "try", tho, which is better than giving up and altho I have plateau'd on my weight, I still try to eat healthy choices.

It is and always will be (for me) a lifelong power struggle with my cravings, guilty pleasures and my body's lack of desire to MOVE!








I forgot to weigh myself yesterday...but I wasn't very good over the weekend, so...


----------



## Mona (May 24, 2011)

Oh Melinda...yes, we need to keep this alive for you! Welcome to the group! Let me know if you folks want this pinned again. And since I am replying, I guess I'll report in too, since yesterday was weigh-in for me. UP 1/2 lb.


----------



## bevann (May 24, 2011)

Welcome to the group.I finally know that I will have to struggle with this weight issue for the rest of my life.What works best for me is not thinking of this as a "DIET" but a better way of eating.Nix the fried stuff and fatty greasy things.Lots of vegetables(except watch the corn, peas, limas, and white potatoes)Get rid of white sugar things and bakery type things.Use whole grain breads and pastas and easy on those.There are so many low fat or fat free products which also help.Lots of chicken, fish, and turkey.You will be amazed what they are doping with turkey these days(meatballs, sausage, bacon, etc)You just have to really read labels and watch for sodium and sugars.I am one who has lost some weight(70 lbs in the last 3 years)and got off blood pressure meds and cholesterol meds.I got rid of my bigger clothes so I am not tempted to go back to previous weight.It will always be a challenge-but 1 day at a time.Good luck and welcomee.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like we need to ask this one to be "pinned" again. Too much motivation here to let it slide down. Hang in there with us Melinda! I get lots of exercise and still struggled..

We have a dairy farm, I work all day and then milk cows at night. I walk alot, over 18,000 steps a day on my feet and often over 20,000 steps. Plenty of exercise but still battled my weight. Thyroid tested fine... I tried dieting.... I tried skipping all the foods I loved... tried eating right and then watched my weight creep up and up. It was seeing photos of me driving my boy Ike to make me say... OH MY where did all that weight come from?? My quest to lighten the load for my horse has become my motivation. First I bought a lighter cart... haha. That was an easy out to lose for my horse, but didn't help me any... Then I didn't like what I looked like in my new lighter cart, and along came my choice to join weight watchers. I weighed in today and am down 2 more pounds.



I love this diet. It really has a science involved I do believe. I am not hungry. I don't feel deprived and I have been losing steadily on it. I think you can actually cut out too many foods and then your body stores fat. Eating 1000 calories a day and gaining weight. Now I count points and I do not cheat and for the first time in years I am winning the battle. I lose on average 1-2.5 lbs a week. Not too fast, but fast enough to be motivating. I need support in my quest... so thanks everybody for the kind words and motivation and for sharing your experiences and struggle. That is the best thing about this forum, the friendship.





I discovered last year that too much weight on a 4'11 inch frame can ruin your feet and also can cause your pelvic floor to collapse and your "everything inside" to prolapse out. After major tune up surgery last year and the pain and recovery from the surgery and from the repair "bonus" surgery I got when they accidently disconnected my kidney during the surgery... oh yeah, am I ready to succeed with this quest, you betcha. More than 22 pounds down since March... Lose a little more and I might be convinced to look at a bathing suit for the first time in 9 years... Stay strong everybody! Adair


----------



## Performancemini (May 24, 2011)

Melinda: (Your mini is beautiful!



) I, too, just discovered this thread recently and am so glad to have "buddies" to chat with about the struggle. Although I don't have as much weight loss to struggle with as some; it is still a struggle. I also want it for the health benefits. I have a terrible time with grazing the wrong things; I have a terrible sweet/salty tooth and tend to eat to console myself.



Being on the low self esteem side and negative side; that happens a little too often. I have the knowledge tools to work with; but as we all know; sometimes we just let ourselves fall into the "pity pit"



. I am hoping this will be a place to help get the boost to crawl out faster and get more knowledge and ideas. I will be looking for your posts. Hopefully you have read all the posts up to this one now. There is some great information on it!


----------



## REO (May 24, 2011)

Do you guys want to start a new, fresh thread? A new beginning? Or have this one pinned again?


----------



## LindaL (May 24, 2011)

Re-pin this one...I'd hate to lose it!





I'm glad to see there are still others who want to post on it!


----------



## REO (May 24, 2011)

Done!





I admit, I kept up with reading it, clapping for everyone's TRIES & triumphs.


----------



## Melinda Dean (May 24, 2011)

Hi Everybody. Just got in the house. Thought I would see if anyone posted after me today, than grab a snack! After seeing all the replies I am more motivated than ever. Thanks to all! I have made it 1 day. Now to make it 1 day tomorrow too. I have not had a chance to finish reading the earlier postings but did see all the tips you have just given me. I agree that it is a fine line... eating too little doesn't work. I do drink a lot of water, eat plenty of water/fiber filled fruits, lean meats, no fried foods, rarely eat at fast food places. That is all before 8:00 PM... I am a night time snacker!!! Chips, nuts, chocolate covered raisins, ice cream, left overs. I think I feel like I always need to be busy and eating is busy work. I have tried crafts but they just do not hold my attention. I can read a book, watch TV, and eat all at the same time. Going to bed early has not worked either. I just toss and turn, think about food. I realize I need help... so...

Thursday evening, there is a WT. Watchers meeting about 12 miles from me. I will try to go and see about the new system. Thanks again for the encouragement. Have a great week everyone!!! Melinda


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 24, 2011)

Melinda Dean said:


> Hi Everybody. Just got in the house. Thought I would see if anyone posted after me today, than grab a snack! After seeing all the replies I am more motivated than ever. Thanks to all! I have made it 1 day. Now to make it 1 day tomorrow too. I have not had a chance to finish reading the earlier postings but did see all the tips you have just given me. I agree that it is a fine line... eating too little doesn't work. I do drink a lot of water, eat plenty of water/fiber filled fruits, lean meats, no fried foods, rarely eat at fast food places. That is all before 8:00 PM... I am a night time snacker!!! Chips, nuts, chocolate covered raisins, ice cream, left overs. I think I feel like I always need to be busy and eating is busy work. I have tried crafts but they just do not hold my attention. I can read a book, watch TV, and eat all at the same time. Going to bed early has not worked either. I just toss and turn, think about food. I realize I need help... so...
> 
> Thursday evening, there is a WT. Watchers meeting about 12 miles from me. I will try to go and see about the new system. Thanks again for the encouragement. Have a great week everyone!!! Melinda



Sounds great Melinda... the cool bonus about weight watchers is all the new friends I have. They root for you and they give you comfort when you are feeling low and you do the same right back. A whole group of people with a single struggle.

When I joined I didn't even wait for a new session to start, they pro rated it and I jumped in the middle. I admit that the money kept me at bay at first and I tried just reading everything and doing it on my own. Like this thread, there is strength in numbers.

I learned about power foods at weight watchers and how to make up your points with foods that fill you up. You get 29 points a day to start.. 45 extra points to use during the week as "over draft protection" and you can earn extra points by exercising. Me, I took the strict path.. only do my 29 points a day and don't dip into my overdraft and I don't take the points I earn by walking. But the cool part is that either way.. you lose and you can make it individual for what works for you.

My cravings for something sweet is satisfied by a fruit smoothie I make using frozen fruit, zero fat vanilla yogurt and I blend it into an icy slushy. Yum. You only charge for the yogurt points.. fruit is free. When I get a real bad craving for something chocolate, I splurge on a weight watchers ice cream treat for 2-3 points. They really tell you if you want something special... eat it, just count the points and everything will adjust. Most veggies are free. Lean meats are very low in points and breads and such are higher, but you can still count it in. I also pair my sweet things with a few almonds. I eat 5 almonds for 1 point when I have a sweet treat and I don't get the sugar rush followed by the low from the carb which makes you want to eat more.

I just hope I can keep up the energy to keep it going.... I want to get to my lifetime goal.. then you don't pay for meetings, you weigh in once a month and have to stay with in 2 lbs of your goal weight...


----------



## heartkranch (May 26, 2011)

I don't remember what I weighed in last time, but I'm at 132. with 15 more pounds I want off!


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 29, 2011)

I went about a week without budging the scale and I was getting that "is this where I hit the plateau" feeling and then I dropped a pound and a half in one day. I am the lowest I have been in quite a few years, but I still need to work hard to get to my goal of somewhere between 104 and 124 (according to weight watchers).

10 pounds would do it. I am going to try to achieve that by August 1st as my personal weight loss journey. I started the journey needing to lose at least 32 something pounds and now I am about 10 lbs away from my goal. I need to lose more than that to get back to my horse riding weight from the good old days, but when I think about how much I have been carrying around extra, getting it off is worth the struggle and resisting the temptation.

Cookies are my downfall and I baked 6 dozen yesterday and didn't eat any batter or any baked cookies and didn't want to either so that was a big day for me.

We had a brutally busy day at home yesterday and I took on the cleaning of the milk house chore. Lots of bending and scrubbing and I tried to create an all day work out. Two months ago I could'nt have done that much in one day. It seemed like a good idea at the time but I sure felt like I had been taken through the wringer twice by the time I got to bed last night but I did the happy dance on the scale and it was worth it this morning.

Now the challenge is to try to keep that weight off until Tuesday weigh in with a holiday in between. I am heading to the store for picnic food to take to my mother in laws house. Going to plan to take items to her picnic that I can count and eat and still stay on my plan. Some weight watchers icecream for dessert too. Gotta love those raspberry ice cream pops coated in dark chocolate for only 2 points. Thanks guys for giving me somewhere to talk


----------



## LindaL (May 30, 2011)

1/2 lb down...slowly but surely...LOL!





I will tell you tho that that the reason it is slow is because I do not daily exercise and I have eaten some crap food during the week, but at home I do eat healthy foods, so I am not eating junk all the time...


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 30, 2011)

LindaL said:


> 1/2 lb down...slowly but surely...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is great Linda! If you break even or even lose a tiny bit and more importantly eat healthier, then you are winning no matter what.



Ideal weight loss is in slow increments, they tell me if you lose slowly it is sustainable and you won't feel deprived and gain it back.. On exercise, I don't work out or do my exercise all at once. I put on a pedometer to remind me to move around more. Record your steps in a normal day and then try to get up and move around during the day and try to increase your step numbers during the day. It helps burn calories but not wear you out and easy to do. It may be as simple as parking farther out in a lot and walking into work from a farther distance.

My new "junk food" (not really junk ,but feels that way) is to make frozen fruit smoothies. I put in about 1 cup of no fat vanilla yogurt in the blender. Add a banana next, then fill the blender up with any combination of frozen strawberries, frozen raspberries, frozen peaches, frozen blueberries.. you get the picture. Blend well. It will make a yummy sorbet that you can eat with a spoon and I eat about two coffee mugs full of the stuff and share the rest with anybody who wants it. It really satisfies my sweet tooth along with the raspberry chocolate weight watchers bars... I have been able to resist so much more of the cookies when I eat one of the smoothies and stick with the ice cream bars.


----------



## LindaL (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, I buy the light Vanilla yogurt and have a frozen package of fruit (has peaches, mango, pineapple and strawberries mixed) and eat that every morning. I also buy sugar free puddings and sugar free raspberry/chocolate ice cream bars (occasionally).

I eat a huge green salad (with oil/vinegar) daily and eat carrots, cherries and grapes (I know grapes are a "sugar fruit") for my "grazing".


----------



## Mona (May 30, 2011)

I stayed exactly the same! No loss, no gain, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Melinda Dean (May 30, 2011)

Well... this was my first week. Stuck to my plan 5 out of the 7 days. Walked most days. So I feel I did alright. Scales say I am down 4 pounds since 10 days ago. Slow but sure will win my race . Have a good week every one!


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 30, 2011)

Melinda Dean said:


> Well... this was my first week. Stuck to my plan 5 out of the 7 days. Walked most days. So I feel I did alright. Scales say I am down 4 pounds since 10 days ago. Slow but sure will win my race . Have a good week every one!






:yeah That is terrific. If you are on weight watchers the plan is designed for you to lose 1-2 lbs a week so you are over that already. fantastic. You should be proud of yourself! Keep it up, rooting for you



. Just think .. at two pounds a week that equals 8 lbs a month and in 2.5 months you could be down 20 lbs... It really works, slow is good. Even at 1 pound a week you can lose 12 lbs in three months. Pick up a bag of sugar every time you lose 5 lbs.. look at the bag and say, oh my, I was wearing that!.

I weigh in tomorrow. I went to a picnic today and took enough food contributions that were countable and within my plan and I was able to do it. I always feel good when I stick with the plan when there are plenty of food temptations near by. Good luck, thanks for posting Melinda...


----------



## LindaL (May 31, 2011)

I've been pretty lax lately with making good food choices when we go out to eat, but with only 1 week to go before my trip, I decided to step it up! When we went out to eat last night, they had a specific low carb menu and I picked from there! I am going to go back to no/low carbs this last week to see if it will jumpstart my weight loss again...I have a dress to fit into for my best friend's wedding while in Portland!!





Great job you guys!!!


----------



## Melinda Dean (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the cheering section! I did not start on Wt. Watchers yet. They met on Thurs. night . I had planned on going last week, but it turned out there was a yearly horse owners seminar at the feed store that same evening. Purina rep. gave a talk and then a couple of vets did Equine 1st. Aid demo. I was interested in the mini feed and had questions about that so I went there instead of WT. Watchers.

Wish I could just buy myself a bag of balanced human feed and know how many scoops a day to consume! I never have any problem controlling my horses' weight. Just cut them back a little when needed. Their exercise program is simple... I chase them around with a whip or make them pull me up and down the road in a cart. They have hay/grass salad to nibble on all the time. And their fluids are already limited to just water. Wish it was that simple for me! Melinda


----------



## LindaL (May 31, 2011)

Melinda Dean said:


> Wish I could just buy myself a bag of balanced human feed and know how many scoops a day to consume! I never have any problem controlling my horses' weight. Just cut them back a little when needed. Their exercise program is simple... I chase them around with a whip or make them pull me up and down the road in a cart. They have hay/grass salad to nibble on all the time. And their fluids are already limited to just water. Wish it was that simple for me! Melinda



LOL!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 1, 2011)

Melinda Dean said:


> Thanks for the cheering section! I did not start on Wt. Watchers yet. They met on Thurs. night . I had planned on going last week, but it turned out there was a yearly horse owners seminar at the feed store that same evening. Purina rep. gave a talk and then a couple of vets did Equine 1st. Aid demo. I was interested in the mini feed and had questions about that so I went there instead of WT. Watchers.
> 
> Wish I could just buy myself a bag of balanced human feed and know how many scoops a day to consume! I never have any problem controlling my horses' weight. Just cut them back a little when needed. Their exercise program is simple... I chase them around with a whip or make them pull me up and down the road in a cart. They have hay/grass salad to nibble on all the time. And their fluids are already limited to just water. Wish it was that simple for me! Melinda


LOL from me too. I love the balanced bag of human feed idea.





I always said that if I were a dog I would be the right weight.

I weighed in 1.6 lbs less this week. Thrilled the weight is coming off. 24 lbs off since March 1st. 10-15 more to go.


----------



## Mona (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes Melinda...CONGRATULATIONS!! GREAT work!




When I started this diet last March, I avereaged about a 2 pound loss each week, and that was not on any special diet...just a change in eating habits (eating more sensibly in regards to food selection and quantity) and walking. I kind of fell off the wagon last fall, but have been able to maintain my loss fairly well. The lowest I got to was 169 and then after a rough Fall 2010 in my personal life, I gained back to 185. Have been watching things a bit better again after my "restart" in January, and I have managed to lose some of that again, and I am hovering around 175 now give or take a little each week for the past several weeks. Would love to shed another 10 pounds, but I am not going to make myself crazy trying to do so. I am at a decent weight for my size right now, and althought I wouldnlt mind shedding some more weight, I am not at all upset with my current weight.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jun 6, 2011)

It's Monday ... so here goes. I am down a bit more! 5.5 lbs. since I started posting here about 2 weeks ago. I finally joined Weight Watchers and have been trying to stay busy at night so I do not snack as much. The heat outside has limited my long walks but housework has kept me moving. Did some of my heavy Spring barn cleaning and trimmed some fence lines by hand. It is so hot, I think some of my weight loss is sweat! I am drinking lots of water too. Went to a open big horse fun show Sat. so that kept me out of the house most of the day. I just manned the gate for a couple of hours and helped with ribbons. It was put on by a club about 1.5 hrs. from me. Wish I could find some other mini folks that drive but, no luck there. I will keep trying. I know I would work harder driving my geldings if I had a buddy. Did get some exercise in Sunday taking Lil'Bit over the jumps. 3 circles around the jumps and I was pooped! He was just getting started.

Hope every one had a good week, and will have a great one coming up! Melinda


----------



## Mona (Jun 7, 2011)

*UP* 2 lbs for me this week!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 7, 2011)

I am still holding my same, which for me is excellent!!!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 7, 2011)

I lost another pound this past week. I am now down about 26 pounds since March 1st. My clothes are looking really funny so I think it is time to get some smaller clothes now. I was afraid to shop new clothes, still am and scared to try on bathing suits... anybody feel that way? Last year I didn't go swimming once. Maybe this year I will take the leap.. I am enjoying showing my kids how my clothes that were painted on last fall are starting to get huge, you could get a second set of legs in my pants...



. I'll take it. I am using our farm as an exercise program. My husband loves it and I am getting enough exercise to make the diet work faster.

Hey everybody, thanks for checking in!!! Keep up the good work of keeping the thread going. Good luck for another week folks!

Adair


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, well. Weight Watcher's is working for me! Official weigh in is not until Thurs. night, but my scales show 8 lbs. in 2 weeks. Of course, that is naked as a Jay Bird and before breakfast this morning. I think the lack of salty chips, nuts and crackers is responsible for less water retention. I have really been enjoying the frozen fruits and non- fat vanilla yogurt smoothies mentioned here. Thanks! They are my special treat after getting so hot doing my evening barn work. In the past, it would have been a bowl of rich ice cream. I was surprised by my scales this morning because I have been out to lunch twice, dinner once, and to a wedding this past week. I tried to make good choices but knew I had some really rich foods too. I tried to limit the portions of those.

It has been just too hot to do much walking. You know it's bad when your dogs look at you, turn around and head home to the shade and kiddie pool, abandoning you to a long, lonely, dusty walk!

I hope every one had a good week and is feeling great. Thanks for being here! Melinda


----------



## Mona (Jun 14, 2011)

Down one pound here too this week. Congrats ladies!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 14, 2011)

Down another pound and a half here too. Loving this diet. Only possible with the smoothie treats I make instead of eating full fat ice cream. I didn't get in as much walking, but I have been helping my husband mow some fields and staying out of the house and not snacking is working for me. My inspiration this week was putting on a pair of jean shorts I haven't worn in quite a few years because they were too small and they were not only too big, I could take them off without unbuttoning them.

Here here for weighing in your birthday suit in the morning, that's what I do. On weight watchers day I try to pick light weight clothes and I leave the jewelry at home and be sure my cell phone is not in my pocket when I weigh in. I have seen some people take off their earrings and bracelets etc... LOL. Every little bit counts.

Congratulations Mona and Melinda... way to go! Good luck on this upcoming week!!! see you for check in next week


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jun 15, 2011)

Way to go ladies!!! We are doing great, and our health will get better and better!

I have actually found I am eating lots more food than I did before getting on the WW Plus plan. I was snacking on junk before. Now I am eating lots of pop corn, trying fruits I had never eaten, and if I want to go out to lunch.... getting seconds at the salad bar before checking out the "dinner" end of the buffet. I am surprised how well it is working since my activity level has gone down due to our heat wave.

Yesterday it rained here for the first time in weeks. When the minis started running around in it, my 2 dogs took off out of the shade to join them. At first I was scared our newest huge 97 lb. rescue dog "Jupiter" was going to hurt them, but soon it was clear, he was trying to be part of the little herd! The young stallion stopped and did the "I am friendly" back chew on him, "Jup" fell to the ground in front of him and offered his belly. Then they ran the fence lines together. When they were all tired out I called Jup back, but Little Chester wanted him to stay with his herd of 2 geldings. He kept trying to steer him back to his group. Finally Jup got between the wheel barrow handles and I shooed Chester away. Every one but me got lots of exercise!

Here are some pics so you can get an idea of their sizes. They both love to play in the kiddie pool to stay cool. You can see why I was scared when Jup started after the minis... he could certainly take one down if he wanted to. I am so pleased they have become buddies! ( It be will next year before I post a pool pic of me in my bathing suit playing with them. Quite a few pounds and inches to go!)

Let's try to keep up the good work, ladies. Let our skinny inner selves out!!!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jun 15, 2011)

Just noticed..... Jupiter does have all four legs! He looks 3 legged in the pool pic.


----------



## LindaL (Jun 16, 2011)

Been away on a trip back to Portland...and went totally off my "eating plan" during my time there (as I knew I would...lol



)...weighed myself the morning after I got back and I only gained 2 lbs! PHEW! Not bad for a week of gorging on lots of really good food!





Leaving today for a 3 day horse show, so I doubt I will eat healthy while I am there, so...Monday I will restart eating salads again...





Sounds like everyone is doing great!! Good job!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 17, 2011)

We have had a crazy busy week on the farm... I am getting alot of exercise and no time to snack. I got on the scale this morning and I am hoping it is real, but the scale says 29 lbs lost so far! I stepped on and off about 5 times. I started this diet March 1st this year. I may even get confident enough to buy some clothes. I hope it lasts. Thanks guys for continuing to post and keep the support rolling in for everybody, you all are doing great


----------



## LindaL (Jun 20, 2011)

I went to a horse show this past weekend...and it was sooo dang hot, I sweated (and walked) off those extra pounds I had gained from my trip the week before!! Yay!!


----------



## Mona (Jun 20, 2011)

Great work Linda!! All your hard work at the shows paid off there AND on the scale! CONGRATULATIONS on your wins and weight loss.

I am down 1.5 lbs this week.


----------



## LindaL (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Mona! I lost and won in the same weekend! Ha!





Great job on your weight loss!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi everybody. Another week, maybe another pound or two gone. I do not go to Weight Watchers until Thurs. night to get the offical scale reading, but I can feel my tight clothes getting a bit more comfortable. I could not have hung in there this month with out you ladies and those banana smoothies!



I just signed up for another month at Weight Watchers. Longest I have stuck to a diet in years.

Linda... your mini looks beautiful. Glad you won, and lost too.





Have a great week every one. Thanks for being here!


----------



## chandab (Jun 21, 2011)

Tell me again, what do you girls put in those smoothies? I have a blender, so I just need ingredients and amounts to mix. Thank you.

Oh, and congrats to those still on-track and losing.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 22, 2011)

Whoo hoo, down some more weight for my weigh in again today. I have lost 1-2 lbs every week since first week of march. I am down 15% now. It feels great. best diet I ever tried. It works and I am not hungry and I am losing weight like crazy.

For my smoothies... I buy the really big vanilla stonyfield fat free yogurt. I put one cup full in the blender , add a fresh banana and then start piling in frozen strawberries, frozen peaches, frozen raspberries, what ever you like, it all tastes good when blended. I rough blend it so there is still a few chunks of fruit. According to weight watchers you aren't supposed to chop the fruit up and still call it free, but I do it anyway and only charge for the yogurt. I share my smoothie but I fill one or two coffee mugs with it and charge 4 points for my smoothie treat. I drink one every other day and sometimes every day. I eat 5-10 almonds for 1-2 points with my smoothie, I always pair my fruits and carbs with a protein. I love icecream, and this is my icecream alternative. I make it thick so I have to eat it with a spoon. It is hard on the blender when you make it that thick but I don't care. it is terrific.



Best wishes girls on all your weigh ins!!! Keep strong, it really works. Eat power foods and don't make all your 29 points out of carbs. You all are a terrific support group...thanks


----------



## chandab (Jun 22, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> For my smoothies... I buy the really big vanilla stonyfield fat free yogurt. I put one cup full in the blender , add a fresh banana and then start piling in frozen strawberries, frozen peaches, frozen raspberries, what ever you like, it all tastes good when blended. I rough blend it so there is still a few chunks of fruit. According to weight watchers you aren't supposed to chop the fruit up and still call it free, but I do it anyway and only charge for the yogurt. I share my smoothie but I fill one or two coffee mugs with it and charge 4 points for my smoothie treat. I drink one every other day and sometimes every day. I eat 5-10 almonds for 1-2 points with my smoothie, I always pair my fruits and carbs with a protein. I love icecream, and this is my icecream alternative. I make it thick so I have to eat it with a spoon. It is hard on the blender when you make it that thick but I don't care. it is terrific.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes girls on all your weigh ins!!! Keep strong, it really works. Eat power foods and don't make all your 29 points out of carbs. You all are a terrific support group...thanks


Thank you. I'll have to give it a try and see if I like it; it would sure be a better alternative to the crap I can't stay away from when I crave sweets. Maybe for breakfast too. It would probably be better if I followed a program, but we live very rural, and hubby won't go for diet food and I'm not planning two meals; so I'll pick my "battles".

Thank you again for the recipe, it sounds good.


----------



## LindaL (Jun 22, 2011)

I love bananas and was eating one every day for a long time. When I went to the Dr last year, she did a blood work up on me (for general reasons) and said that my potassium levels were way off balance. Also, when I did not eat a banana one day, by the next day I had leg cramps from my potassium being off. I actually stopped eating bananas every day because they are also "high sugar", but because of my potassium being off, I have to take potassium pills every day.





I don't know if this is "normal" if you eat a lot of bananas, but wanted to share that with you all, if you plan on making banana/fruit smoothies every day.

Smoothies with the yogurt and fruit are awesome. For myself, tho, since I don't own a blender...lol...I just put the yogurt in a bowl and put the fruit on top.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 22, 2011)

LindaL said:


> I love bananas and was eating one every day for a long time. When I went to the Dr last year, she did a blood work up on me (for general reasons) and said that my potassium levels were way off balance. Also, when I did not eat a banana one day, by the next day I had leg cramps from my potassium being off. I actually stopped eating bananas every day because they are also "high sugar", but because of my potassium being off, I have to take potassium pills every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh a banana sounds so good. HOw I miss them days. Eat them now it doesnt like to stay in the belly. Apparently she dont like them. She how ever does like brats despite the fact prior to here I hated them with a passion, she doesnt like any other meat besides chicken really.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jun 22, 2011)

I use Shorthorsemon's basic recipe but some times add vanilla extract and cinnamon. I put in skim milk too. And lots of ice. Makes a peach smoothie taste a little like a pie. I did not know we are not supposed to chop the fruits up. I sure do. It has really helped me stay away from ice cream.

The other night my hubby and I stopped for a special treat at a new Ice Cream Shoppe nearby and I got the small cone. When they brought it to me, it was two huge scoops. Of course I ate it. Later I looked it up and it was equal to... EIGHT Smoothies on the point plus system, plus I was hungry later and way over my daily limit.



When I showed Tom the difference, he decided to stop eating his nightly bowl of ice cream and now shares my smoothie so I always make a double serving.





Has anyone put some in the freezer to see if it becomes more like a frozen dessert?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 22, 2011)

The smoothie I make gets rock solid in the freezer if you leave it in over night. I use all frozen fruit and it is more like a sorbet when I make mine. I don't want one to drink, I want to eat it with a spoon....,its my solution to not eating icecream when I found out the full fat premium ice cream is 8 points for a 1/2 cup. I say wow, who ever sits down and only eats a 1/2 cup of ice cream in one sitting so real ice cream is off my menu for now. The smoothies are working for me and I always share but I always charge myself 4 points for it. I also love the weight watchers ice cream bars that are raspberry with a chocolate coating for 2 points when i just have to have something sweet..

Hey Chandab.. my husband doesn't go for diet food either.. Instead of making two meals, I did start buying meat that is low in fat very lean cuts. My husband likes my meat choices and low fat meat is only about a point for every ounce so you can have a nice helping of meat for supper. You can roast a pork roll in the oven and slice it thin and everybody eats it and it doesn't taste like diet food. I don't make two meals, but do have choices at every meal that is on my plan and I can count. Funny thing is that my husband started helping himself to my veggies and salad and there is really only a choice or two that I don't put on my plate. I buy myself sweet potatoes, you can eat a half of a big one for about 2 points. I skip the butter, you can spritz with that 0 calorie butter tasting spray if you want flavor and nothing beats adding some garlic pepper to make it interesting. You can do fun things with spices to make things taste cool but still be low points. What weight watcher says, is don't deprive yourself of any food you really want... count the points and work it into your day. If you want pizza, have one slice of cheese and take the hit on the points. Same goes for chocolate etc. The weight watchers calculator for points is very helpful for figuring out what to charge for points. The food scale is terrific for portion control. Best wishes everybody!!! I am less than 10 lbs from goal weight thanks for keeping me inspired..... The race is on. I hope I make it, good luck everybody!


----------



## chandab (Jun 23, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> Hey Chandab.. my husband doesn't go for diet food either.. Instead of making two meals, I did start buying meat that is low in fat very lean cuts. My husband likes my meat choices and low fat meat is only about a point for every ounce so you can have a nice helping of meat for supper. You can roast a pork roll in the oven and slice it thin and everybody eats it and it doesn't taste like diet food. I don't make two meals, but do have choices at every meal that is on my plan and I can count. Funny thing is that my husband started helping himself to my veggies and salad and there is really only a choice or two that I don't put on my plate.


Thank you for the suggestions. but, no pork here; hubby is allergic to it and I don't like it. We raise our own beef, and its no where near as fatty as store bought (I really realized that his winter, when we didn't get our homeraised steer to the processor before we got snowed in and had to buy meat for 4-5 months this winter/spring



). I do my best to have fresh foods when I can, but live 60 miles from town, so don't always have it available, some things just don't keep well. I can't wait to try the smoothie, my biggest down fall are snacks and sweets, so I'm hoping the smoothie will be satisfying, so I don't continue to look for more.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jun 25, 2011)

Celebration this AM.



Weighed on my home scales, naked Jay Bird style. Down 15 lbs. since I started posting on this thread a little over a month ago. Thanks to you folks, I have stayed motivated and full of smoothies! I got a star at Weight Watchers for 10 lbs. Thursday night but I had been losing for about 2 weeks before joining them. I think you ladies deserve the award



because if you had not rallied around me and revived this thread, I would still be feeling bad about my weight related issues. I still have a lot to go but 43 lbs. sounds a lot less than 58!!!

Can I post something else not weight related but dealing with emotional eating?

This is not related except that having some thing go wrong last evening made me want to over eat. I did not do it but did realize why I felt that way. I have had horses all my life. I was lucky enough to be born in a family of horse lovers. My father was an old time style horse vet. We had every body's cast off critters, most of which had "behavior issues" that my father always told us were "owner issues". I am now 59 and had to keep reminding myself of that last night.

I have a 22 month mini old colt that I brought home when he was 3.5 months old. He was already weaned and had been with other weanlings for about 3 weeks. Yes, I would call the farm a very nice mini mill. Way too many minis to handle all the foals a lot. 60 brood mares in 3 herds. Chester's mother had him early and out in the big pasture instead of in the foaling barn. It took the owners a long time to catch him up so he was not only not imprinted, but was scared of people when I got him. I have done a lot with him and he is no longer scared of humans but comes up to greet my many visitors. (My older gelding minis perform tricks and go visiting to children's libraries plus we host lots of folks to my barn to learn about minis). Chester does not go on visits but does watch the geldings perform and has learned from them how wonderful human slaves are. He loves getting groomed and handled by me and has picked up several tricks just by watching. He brings me buckets, his feed bowl, fetches balls with handles and lays down when asked, shakes hooves, and goes to home base which is a stand that he puts his front feet up on. I am saying all this so you will understand how far he has come and how upset I was when he kicked me last night!

I have never, ever been kicked before. Guess it had to happen sooner or later. Immediately I was upset with him, but resisted the urge to pound on him. Instead I grabbed him around the neck and held him really tight. Then I shouted at him 'go away' and ran him out of his stall which opens into the pasture. I walked around and when he tried to come up, I made him go away. I figured out that I was preoccupied when I opened his stall's back door and walked in as he was finishing some feed on the matt. He came from a place where the minis where all feed together and it was every man for himself. He has always been very protective of his feed. I stall each horse at feed time and give them lots of time to eat. My other guys will let me move their feed around or even take it back up while they stand quietly by. Not Chester!!! I know this. It was my stupid mistake to walk right up behind him, pat his rump, and then get kicked! After almost 60 years of horse experience!!!

When I finished my chores, he trotted over to me and helped me dump the wheel barrow in the manure pile. Thank goodness his attention span is so short. I am hoping that when he is gelded some of the feed protecting will ease up. I know it is both instinct and learned behavior. He is only allowed treats from me, and only in his little "Begging Bowl" that he holds up to me. No treats while being groomed, or learning, just praise and pats then. He is a smart fella and I am hoping to train as a pair or tandem to my other guys. Hope he forgets kicking me. Hope I always remember!!!

I came in the house and had a great big smoothie for comfort!!!


----------



## chandab (Jun 25, 2011)

Tried my first smoothie for breakfast yesterday. Just vanilla yogurt and frozen strawberries, it was delicious and very filling. I might have to make more of those, more often. My blender isn't happy about making them, so I think I better try to at least cut the strawberries in half (I could only get whole frozen strawberries).

Thankyou for the recipe.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 25, 2011)

I am eating my smoothie right now and reading this post. I use frozen whole strawberries and I beat up my blender but they are terrific, filling and satisfy me for hours. I love the frozen strawberries best because I like to eat my smoothies with a spoon.

HOORAY Melinda you are doing terrific on the weight loss. Its all about short goals and stars... I have my book filled up with stars and loving it...The pounds really add up, you don't think 1-2 lbs a week lost on the scale is much at first and then it really starts to add up!.....4 months and suddenly you are down 25 pounds in a snap. I too started the diet before joining ww so I am always at a loss of 5 lbs more than weight watchers has me down for "officially". 15 lbs is terrific. I measure my weight loss in bags of sugar. Pick up three bags of sugar and hold them up to you and say WOW, I was carrying that all day...

Keep up the good work everybody... off the the barn for my nightly exercise program milking the cows.

Adair


----------



## LindaL (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been "bumping" 2 lbs around all week...up, then down (I know it doesn't help to weigh yourself every day, but I do...lol) I ended up the same weight as last Monday this morning, so nothing lost...sigh! I've been basically at the same weight for 3-4 weeks now.

It is way too hot outside (even in the morning) to go out and walk and I just can not get motivated to exercise inside the house...I will do it for a day, but then quit...too boring!

I am a slacker...I need a "exercise buddy" to motivate me.





:unsure





Congrats on your losses!! It does keep me from quitting when I read about your progress. So, keep it up ladies!


----------



## Mona (Jun 27, 2011)

Better to hold than to gain Linda! There's always next week.





I am down 2 pounds.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 28, 2011)

I am down again this week



Thrilled at going the right direction. Linda, don't worry about the bounce up and down, stick with it and you will settle out. Go back to the food tracker and see if there is any relationship between food choices and the downs and food choices and the ups. I found that when I choose my 29 points out of more carbs (I am a carb addict)... then I stayed the same or bounced up. When I choose more power foods and limited my breads to one serving a day, I lost steadily.

The cool thing is that you don't have to stop and "exercise" put on a pedometer, record your steps and try to increase the number of steps you do in a 24 hour period. you can add steps by taking the long way to the bathroom, walk around the kitchen table while cooking, use the bathroom on the second floor. At work the bathroom down the hall is 400 steps back and forth, the one closer to my desk is only about 150 steps. Park your car out farther and walk, mow the lawn with a push mower...You get the gist. Quite a few people i know lost weight on this diet with no exercise program at all. It takes longer but still comes off if you change your eating habits and exercise portion control. Sometimes it is hard exercising when the weight is there, you simply don't feel like it. I do more now that I have lost some, as you lose you feel like moving around more. This diet I was told was designed for working with no exercise, but if you get up and get moving it will work faster, but don't feel guilty for not exercising, but be firm with the points and you will lose without working out in the heat.

Good luck ladies!! We are doing it, support is the key they told us today. They said that people that worked with a buddy lost 50% more weight, we are all forming a buddy system here on LB.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Ladies! We are doing it together. Boy, does it make a difference having this group for encouragement.





I like all the tips about exercise. I am spending less time out side these days as well. The heat just takes the energy out of me. I have been losing steadily for a month now, tracking everything that I eat. I try not to use my extra points but leave them as a buffer in case I miss figure points on something. Really filling up on the power foods like fruits and veggies. Cooking more baked fish, more grilled shrimp, and of course, smoothies and popcorn for snacks. Trying to park further from my destinations too.

I made the roasted veggies recipe from WW booklet the other night.. They were delicious! This will become a family staple since they were eaten up with gusto.

My weight loss this week will not be correct if I put down what I weigh right now, so I will wait until I go to WW Thurs.

(I am having a colonoscopy tomorrow so today was clear liquids and really nasty bottles of gunk! My scales say I lost 3 lbs. today. I know they will be back by Thurs.)

Today was my wedding anniversary so we hope to go out to dinner Thursday night. We plan on going to Out Back Steak House so I will try to make decent choices and maybe one splurge.

Reading your struggles and successes are real inspirations for me. Thanks. Let's keep positive!!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 29, 2011)

When you go out to eat, you can google the restaurant menu and plan out your meal before you go and when you know about how many points you will be eating, you can adjust and figure out the rest of your points for the day. Somebody shared a story at the ww meeting this week about going out to eat and ordering a salad. She found out when she got home that her salad cost 27 points! Don't think that salads are more healthy. She was flabergasted at the points, she said if she had choosen the hamburger it would have been less points. good luck this week ladies and for the holiday picnics you all will be going to.

Weight watchers just came out with a smaller size chocolate fudge ice cream bar that only costs 1 point per bar. They are terrific, they are good to give you a chocolate fix and they don't break the bank for your points.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jun 30, 2011)

Great idea to goggle restaurant. A couple of weeks ago, I went to Ruby Tuesdays for lunch. Thought the steamed veggies would be a good choice for my side dish. When I took the first and only bite, they tasted way too good. I called the waitress over and asked if they had butter on them. ( I had requested no butter). She said no. Then I asked how they were cooked. She went to the cook and found out that all their steamed veggies are prepared in butter and water. Even if you ask for no butter, they have already been cooked in it!!



So I just had my plain salad with fork dipped in dressing with my small steak. They offered me a baked potato but I had had one the night before at home. Shared this at my WW meeting. Now I know to ask how the items are cooked, not just how they are described on the menu.

A lady at WW meeting shared that at some large chain restaurants like Out Back, the steamed veggies are already cooked, seasoned, and packaged in frozen serving size bags. They just pop them in the microwave like I do at home. It is sad to think that I pay more money to eat out and and get precooked packaged food.

On the up side, my colonoscopy went fine and I should be down some pounds at WW tonight.



Then on to dinner out with hubby Tom.

Thought I would share a pic that a visitor to our barn took last week. Lil'Bit and I doing our little jump course for exercise. Not sure how many activity points I get per jump. My pants are baggy !!! I have washed all my cotton pants in hot water to try to shrink them. Yea!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 30, 2011)

Lookin good Melinda!

Glad your testing went ok too





I haven't bought new clothes yet, but everything is so big. I know how that feels, love it. Have fun on your dinner outing!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Adair, When You do go out to by new clothes, have fun and enjoy it.

Just back from WW and dinner out. Lost more weight this week so I got my 5% goal star. 14 lbs. in just one month. Best part, I can feel the difference in how I feel. All together, 17 lbs. since my Dr. visit that got me motived to start doing something about my health. Thanks for all the help this month!





I looked on line for Out Back's nutrition info. but had no luck finding it. I bought the dinning out book at the meeting tonight. It listed Out Back so I used it to make my selections . Very happy to say their steamed vegs were good, brought to me with out any butter. They were fresh, not frozen like some one told me they were. Had a small steak and splurged on the garlic mashed potatoes. We'll have dessert at home.... Smoothie time. Feels good, coming home and not feeling guilty about eating too much. I still have extra points left and the week is over for me. Start again fresh tomorrow.

I know I will hit those days where I will cave in, pig out or something, but it is nice to know that the next day really is a new beginning. Here is a motto I heard again tonight ladies. Know you have all heard it a hundred times at least. "Eat to live, not live to eat." Hard when you love food as much as I do. I am going to write it down and post it on my mirror to remind myself each day. And may be put something up lifting there too. Like, " I Love My Lil"Beginnings weigh-in supporters!"


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, Melinda, you are an inspiration... Congratulations on your weight loss and your 5%, you are doing it!!!

Look at the size of 3 bags of sugar and say to yourself, wow, I was wearing that!

You will get more and more energy as you lose more now, once you hit that 5% number it becomes easier. Easier to walk, to bend, pick up stuff and you will start to get even more motivated to stick with the plan. The farther along I got, the less the urge to pig out or wreck the plan. I found I wanted to be able to smile and cheer on the scale every week, a weekly goal and the increment rewards is such a cool way to stay motivated. I have so much will power now, I had none when I started, but getting the stars, hearing the stories, learning to live healthy... You will get POWER and control that you won't believe you ever had before, 5% is AWESOME.

Congratulations for surviving your outback dinner outing... You should be proud of yourself! I may try the eating out guide next meeting, I think it would be really helpful for me too.

Take care and have a great week!



Gotta love those smoothies for taking the edge off the sweet urge. I tried something different this week. I made my frozen smoothie from yogurt, bananas, frozen strawberries and frozen peaches. Then I took it out of the blender and mixed in some whole frozen raspberries. YUM YUM WOW it was terrific with the fruit chunks in it,


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey everybody... Hoping you stay strong for the holiday tomorrow.





I plan to contribute some choices I know I can eat to the picnic plan for tomorrow. wish me luck and good luck to all of you.

I have decided that potatochips are just not worth the points.





Lean meats done on the grill, yum yum yum,.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Ladies... Happy 4th tomorrow.





I just tried out a good recipe for dessert if you can be near a refrigerator. Over heard 2 gals at Weight Watchers talking about. it.

Use a 1 oz. box Fat free/Sugar free Pudding mix (I used Jello brand white chocolate), 1 -1/2 cups skim milk. Whisk together for 2 min. , stir in 1- 1/2 cups Free Cool Whip. Then add fruit that is canned with out sugar or syrup. ( I used oranges segments in splenda. but the gals used fruit cocktail) Cool for a while. Just had a serving 1 cup for 2 pts. I ate 2 cups. The Cool Whip adds mass to the pudding without adding pts. If I have underestimated, sorry. That's what I use my extra points for. I layered it in Ice Tea goblets.

Next time, I plan to use dark chocolate pudding too, since this was a little light flavored for me. Think it will look prettier with 2 colors. Yea, my hubby loved it too.

Am going to a cook out tomorrow so will try to be good "as possible". Lucky for me it is at my stepdaughter's and her husband has been on WW for a year, lost lots of weight, so I know there will be some safe choices for me.

Be careful but have fun tomorrow every body.



Stay Strong, or if you indulge a little, REALLY enjoy it


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 3, 2011)

I went clothes shopping yesterday but I found I wasn't quite ready to step down a whole size. My current size looks huge, but a size down wasn't good either, then I tried on bathing suits and it was the kiss of death.



LOL. Not ready for a bathing suit yet



but maybe in a month or two. Maybe by winter ... hahaha

I did treat myself to some underwear and was tickled with that choice so I did get something accomplished in my shopping trip.

Funny how we lose in our boobs and face and legs first and the butt and belly is last to catch up and go smaller.



My stomach is what is holding me back from going down another size but that might be from having three kids in my 40's not much tone there anymore, but I am staying strong, it has to go down if I keep at it longer... willpower... .

Melinda, thanks for the recipe... Nice of you to share. Happy 4th everybody!

.


----------



## chandab (Jul 3, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> IFunny how we lose in our boobs and face and legs first and the butt and belly is last to catch up and go smaller.


I wish... My boobs seem to be the first to gain and the last to lose. Just what I need.





Perhaps a different brand or style will work to go down a size. Sometimes it helps, as each company has its own cut. And, different styles fit differently. Or with jeans sometimes you can go from relaxed to slim in the same size and have them fit better, well at least not look so big even if the waist is big.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks chantab. I was feeling sorry for myself and then today I put on a pair of jeans that I haven't worn in about 9 years because I couldn't get into them and when I tried them on they were HUGE, almost too big to stay up. I felt much better. I also think I need to re evaluate my style, I keep going toward the same sort of style I have been wearing the last few years, I think I need a makeover. I think I will take a friend shopping with me next time, she is a shopaholic and she has a sense of style.

I did do the happy dance after bra shopping, I laughed and said, hmmmm, shirts look much



better when your boobs are where they are supposed to be.





Weight loss is really a journey of sorts. Thanks ladies for the encouragement.


----------



## Mona (Jul 4, 2011)

UP two pounds this week!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Mona.

Don't you just hate those same 2 pounds?



I have been there too. Seemed like I would lose a bit one week and then here they came back again, to haunt me.

I finally figured out that eating salty foods was my culprit. Then I started weighing after working really hard outside, sweating it off. Soon I figured out that I should only look at the big picture. Had I lost weight in the last month? That helped me not feel so defeated.

Of course that was 10 years ago when I lost 100 pounds over the course of many months. Somehow I stopped getting on my scale. My weight crept up slowly as life brought it's ups and downs. Now, ten years later, I am trying to lose those same pounds all over again. Bet they came back, 2 pounds at a time and I never saw them, cause I was not getting on my scale!

So









to you for keeping on, getting on! Bet next week those 2 will be gone, and will maybe take another pound buddy with them.

I went clothes shopping this weekend...... in the back of my storage closet!!! Some clothes that I bought 8 years ago now fit! Of course they are not very stylish but... they FIT! I had gained weight so fast back then that some still had tags. And the size differences from one brand to another....A pair of 16-18W size jeans fits me the same as a different brand 22 ladies.

I have a friend who took tape measurements of the cloths that fit her the best. She carries the measurements with her and only tries on clothes that come close. She has joint problems and pulling clothes on and off really makes her sore.

I'm all for some make overs. I need that fashionista friend to shop with when I lose a little more. I have always dressed like barn help or an old lady in Sunday best. I want Stylish Casual to be my new look.

Have a good time today every one.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 4, 2011)

I so envy you guys. Wish I could lose right now. Just feel like a bloated fat pig its disgusting.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 4, 2011)

Ashley said:


> I so envy you guys. Wish I could lose right now. Just feel like a bloated fat pig its disgusting.


Awww, Ashley, don't be so hard on yourself.



Goodness knows, it is so hard to lose weight. I have battled my weight for many years. Wanting to do something right now is the first step toward getting a plan.





Weight watchers has an on line program right now if you like to do the computer and don't like going to meetings and they cost about $5 per week to do the on line program. I do the full program and the meetings because I know it wouldn't take much to get me back in my bad habits again. Cookies call to me from the cupboard. Every day i resist the double stuffed oreos I know are in there, I feel stronger. Not kidding here at all, I am the original cookie monster.

I never thought I would have success and gave up for many years. I said to myself your first sentence you posted every day of my life as I started over and over again trying to lose weight.

We can help you here on this forum, you have many friends that will support you and help you if you want to join a plan with us and get started. I highly recommend weight watchers points plus as an educating tool as to what to eat and what not to eat. I eat more now than when I was on a "diet". I consider weight watchers not a diet, but more of an educational tool of a healthier lifestyle. It is totally different from the old ww plan by the way...much easier to follow!


----------



## Mona (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Melinda for the encouragement. And yes, I am on the up 2, down 2, but at this point, I am OK with that, as although it wouldn;t hurt my feelings of I were to lose another 10 or 15#, I am satisfied with "maintaining" where I am at now. I just don;t want to gain back the 50# I have lost! THAT is why I must keep getting on that scale. I do know I am bad quite often, and sometimes I am even surprised when I weigh in with a loss when I thought for sure I should have gained. This week was opposite...I expected a loss so was admittedly disappointed to see the 2# gain. Oh well, I am not sweating over it...there's always tomorrow, or next week. As long as I behave reasonably well, I am happy.

Ashley cannot go on a weight loss program now because of her pregnancy....just thought I'd mention it in case you weren't aware.





And GOOD LUCK to those yet to weigh in and CONGRATULATIONS to those that have maintained or post! It's a tough journey for sure, so HUGE congrats!!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 4, 2011)

Right I cant because of being preggo. Sad part is at almost 5 and a half months I havent really gained anything maybe a pound or two but feel like its 20.

I know weight watchers works.A few years ago I lost almost 60 on it but gained most of it back. After this birth I will be shedding alot more then 60 pounds.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Folks! I'm new here, I hope you don't mind if I join in? I have been struggling with my weight since going on medication about 7yrs ag0. I need the meds for Rheumatoid Arthritis and exercise is a struggle for me but I HAVE to do something I hate feeling like this and I am inspired by the loss many of you report. 

Part of my program to lose involves working with my mini horses at least every other night and getting exercise that way (the fun way!) I have at least 60 lbs to lose. I plan to weigh-in on Friday... Can't wait to report. 

Mona- I LOVE your profile photo!!! too cute

I'm sending Happy Thoughts to all of you, May we all have a successful week!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Ashley and Frosty Meadows,



Thanks for joining in!

This thread has really helped me stick to trying to lose this time. Every one here really cares and that is such a nice feeling.

I also go to Weight Watchers now but any program that works for you can be a good one. The American Heart Association is often mentioned by weight loss specialists, or check out your local hospital's web site. Many are now offering on-line forums for healthy life styles. I like WW because I need the weekly weigh in front of some one other than my mirror. I like this group's leader since she too had to lose a lot of weight and freely shares her story. We get tasty recipes and tips every week. Plus the cheers of other members for our success, big or small. They have programs designed for expectant mothers as well as diabetics.

It all boiled down to one thing for me.... fill up on healthy food, forget the snacky stuff. Watch out for the terrible trinity of fat, sugar, and salt in food. Stay away from ice cream by replacing it with those fruit smoothies we keep mentioning here. I start each morning thinking, "What do I get to eat for breakfast today?" I have a bigger breakfast than I ever did when I woke up thinking, "I need to be good and not eat too much today." Now I get to have a good lunch and supper. Plus snacks!!! And no guilt!





Something that has really helped me stick with it this time..... I told my family and friends that I was doing it. And the ladies here.

Before, I thought it was all about will power and that it was my private battle. I was setting my self up for failure.

I go out to eat with friends a lot and I realized that what they ordered influenced me. So, I explained to all my buddies that I was addicted to food. That I needed their support to break my addiction. Now every one asks if I can find healthy foods at the places we eat. My Ladies group has even started having Salad Night instead of cover dish dinners!





My hubby gave up eating ice cream every night at home in front of the TV. (Although I suspect something is going on... Most evenings he says he is just going out for a short motorcycle ride. Sometimes I get a faint whiff of ice cream cone breath when he kisses me good night.). I do not want to know!! .....

My weigh in is on Thursday night so then I will find out how it went this week. I think I lost but I have been fooled before. At least I have lost the heaviest burden I was hauling around. Morning Guilt! So ladies, enjoy the day, all day long.

Melinda


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for the warm welcome and interesting insight, like you I have been in a secret battle trying to quietly lose by myself and it's NOT working AT ALL! My husband and I love to eat out and I really must find healthier choices rather than saying "I'll put my diet on hold for tonight" it seems one night out can blow a whole week of diet and exercise. NO MORE ... I am committed and I am telling my family and new friends here and making changes!!!

Thank you for your support and hopefully I can be of support to others in our battle together.

~Amy


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Ashley, Sorry, I didn't realize you were pregnant. Enjoy your food and stay healthy and welcome to the gang...

.

Hi Frosty meadows, welcome to you too



... Gain or lose, we can all use the support and well wishes and inspiration from each other. thanks for joining.

Our ww group didn't meet this week so I didn't weigh in today. I didn't exercise as much this week and ate out yesterday so i didn't feel up to weighing in anyway. It wouldn't take much to tip me in the other direction I think... I think keeping the weight off can be as much a challenge as taking it off. I will be setting my goal weight next week, I am getting close to my upper end goal weight, but would still like to lose 10-15 more.

I got a bravo from my kids for not eating fries yesterday. I saved lots of points for the meal itself, but still felt too full when I got home, so I needed to show better portion control on the chicken. I find I can over eat without going over 29 points if I make poor choices.

Take care

Adair


----------



## Mona (Jul 6, 2011)

WELCOME Amy!! Thanks for the comment on my little "Monkey" boy. He really is a little darling, and the love of my life!



I noticed your little Chihuahua face right away too. I used to raise and show Chihuahuas for a number of years before getting into Miniature Horses, and then again I raised them more recently, but didn't show this time around. Unfortunately, I had to sell them all due to some family health issues, so now I will just stick to keeping my "pets".

Melinda, I agree...the way you said you like WW because it teaches you to fill up more on fruits and veggies, even though I am not in any weight loss group (other than this one here), I have lost my 50lbs or so from changing my eating habits, by swithich to more fruits and veggies and trying to stay away from so much sugar and snack and junk food. Last year I was also doing a lot of walking each day, but have pretty much stopped walking for exercise since this Spring.


----------



## LindaL (Jul 7, 2011)

I did not weigh in this week with Monday being a holiday, but it's been another up and down week...which is OK since I am not doing anything to change it these days...





I will be starting back on the 17 Day Diet soon ("soon" meaning I need to get the groceries in the house...lol)...with my next goal date being Sept. 8th for Nationals! 2 months to do some losing!


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, my first official weigh-in was this morning, and I have to say I'm a little disappointed. I lost 1 lb. After all my exercise this week I thought I'd at least lose 2. this is a very frustrating process. but at least I'm headed in the right direction. My 18yr old son announced this morning that he does not want to go to college, he was going to start in August. I feel a migraine coming on and REALLY want a snack!!! This is going to be harder than I thought. I'm ready for life to be easier.


----------



## Mona (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey, FrostyMeadows, a one pound loss is far better than a 1 pound gain, so congratulations on the loss! Even with the "pressures" of life, try to hang in there to stay on track. Good Luck!


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Mona, it's been a pretty lousy day, and it's nice to hear some encouraging words. Even though this week didn't go as well as expected I'll keep trying and hopefully next week will show great results for all of us!!


----------



## chandab (Jul 8, 2011)

Sad news today... I broke my blender making a smoothie.



The "jar" cracked up one side; I called and could get a replacement jar, but it would cost almost what I paid for the blender during a CMHR fundraiser auction, so I'll just use my hand blender and see how long that lasts.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 8, 2011)

chandab said:


> Sad news today... I broke my blender making a smoothie.
> 
> 
> 
> The "jar" cracked up one side; I called and could get a replacement jar, but it would cost almost what I paid for the blender during a CMHR fundraiser auction, so I'll just use my hand blender and see how long that lasts.


Sorry to hear that, that's so frustrating! I have found that my local GoodWill store has many replacement "jars" you might find one at a second hand store that fits for next to nothing. I received a hand mixer for my birthday that I love, hope your's works OK for you for now.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 9, 2011)

I know my blender will be next...sorry you lost yours! I make emergency hand made smoothies sometimes. I take the frozen fruit out of the freezer until they are just sligtly thawed but still very icy, just not hard as a stone and I smash them up in my yogurt by hand. You can make a pretty decent frozen treat this way and it is closer to the rule in ww about eating the fruit in its whole form.





good luck ladies, I am down a bit this week hoping I can hang onto the edge so it becomes real weight loss... I haven't had a much time to walk this week and my loss has been minimal at best, the walking really does help me.I had stayed the same for a week and am starting to creep down again now. I find I lose more steadily if I keep my bread points to only one bread choice a day. The rest of my carbs have to come in other forms,

I eat more lean protein for points and my last choice of anything at the end of the day is a protein. It can be 5 almonds or something like that but I try not to end my day on a carb or fruit because I remember from when I had gestiational diabetes that blood sugar can soar at night while you sleep. When i would eat a protein at the end of the day, I could manage the spike. Also pair your big fruit smoothies with a protein. You can eat 5 almonds for a point. Just a thought.

Good luck ladies, I have to wait until Tuesday to weigh in.

thanks for sharing...


----------



## chandab (Jul 9, 2011)

FrostyMeadows said:


> Sorry to hear that, that's so frustrating! I have found that my local GoodWill store has many replacement "jars" you might find one at a second hand store that fits for next to nothing. I received a hand mixer for my birthday that I love, hope your's works OK for you for now.


I live in the sticks, it would cost me more in gas to get to a second hand store than what I would save buying the replacement there. But, good idea.


----------



## bfogg (Jul 9, 2011)

I have taken off not quite 55 lbs the last 2 years! It really is a life change as far as eating is concerned.People are starting to notice which is nice.When I hit 35 lbs people would look at me and cock their head and say did you get a haircut? I would smile and say yes,and they would say it looks nice!

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow Bonnie, thanks for the story, very encouraging you did GREAT with your loss!. 55lbs WOW. Want to share some tips with everybody?

People are only just starting to look at me like "huh, did you get a hair cut?" LOL that really cracked me up. My figure is so short that I have to lose quite a bit to have it be noticed on my loss, but gain a pound and everybody can see. Whats up with that?

I am nearing the upper end of my weight range as dictated by ww, but would love to lose another 10 on top of that.

Working hard, wish I had a magic genie wand to whip the rest off and tighten up the loose skin. Anybody have ideas to tighten the flappy skin? I guess I could exercise more. I keep thinking of that kids golden book called "the baggy saggy elephant"



Adair


----------



## Mona (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm thinking the baggy skin is here to stay.



It may tighten up to a certain point, but for the most part, I am told it will never go back to "normal", as it has lost all it's elasticity from being stretched for too long.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 10, 2011)

Bonnie, Thanks for sharing about your 55# loss over 2 years. Reminds me that slow and steady bets fast and saggy.

Last time I lost a lot of weight, it was due to a undiagnosed thyroid condition. It happened very fast and I really got the saggy upper arms and droopy inner thighs. Blood hound face. Hopefully, this time my skin can have time to adjust a little better.

I lost it so fast, people did not think I had a new hair cut. They thought I was undergoing cancer treatments!! No kidding. Before that all happened, I used to pray that the weight would just fall off. Careful what I pray for now.

When I weighed in at WW Thursday, I was down 16#. Added to the 3 # I lost after starting to post here, 19 # in about 6 weeks. I think it will slow down a bit now, but I am okay with that. Started at 233# so just a few more to hit a 10% loss. They say that can really make a difference in your health.

Just a little aside: Yesterday I had a small emotional upset...Chester the "Gelding in Waiting" again. Really praying his other testicle drops so he can be cut here instead of at Vet School. He has been so very good since I posted about his kicking me. We have been working every day on his "stall at feed time" manners. Last night, my dog was looking through the crack of the door when I opened it to hang Chester's hay up. Luckily I have been cautious opening the door. His butt was right up to it, and he did some mighty power kicks, both hooves, butt high! About 3 of them, bam, bam, bam. Missed me and the dog. I know he was aiming at Jupiter, but still...

Good news....when I came in and wanted to eat for comfort... all that was in the house was healthy power type foods! I searched all over for the junk foods. Later asked my hubby where they had gone. He chuckled and said he had eaten them to help me out. Bless him



. He offered to go to town and buy me anything I wanted, but by then I was full after eating 2 bags of pop corn, an apple, a mango, a bowl of water melon, and a small smoothie!!! Still did not use up my points at the end of the day.


----------



## bfogg (Jul 10, 2011)

I am so glad so many of you are trying to get healthy!!!

No big secret to my loss. I lost about half of it when Larry was dying.Working through my grief (if you ever really do) I decided I was sick and tired of being sick and tired. I always gain weight in the winter.I was diagnosed with S.A.D. and went on big doses of vitamin D and also a different antidepresent and it seems to be working. I lost 50 lbs on my own then my sister asked me to go to Weight Watchers with her.So joined a couple weeks ago and have lost more. But it is slowing down and is harder to do which is normal and I knew would happen.

I just really try to watch carbs and fill up on veggies. I eat little to no meat by choice.

I got on a show jacket I have not been able to wear since 96 Nationals. I didn't even know I still had it found it when I was cleaning out a little used closet.






Bonnie


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 11, 2011)

Been a rough day, did not count calories but burned a lot working on landscaping so I think it evened out??? Then got news that my aunt died so I have to fly out of town for the funeral, I tend to use food to cope with sadness and eating out is difficult for me to stay on track so I'm concerned that this will not be a great week for me. I'll still try though, I'm really tired of feeling and looking like this and I'm inspired by those of you who have lost and are reaping the rewards.


----------



## Mona (Jul 13, 2011)

I am up 1/2 pound.


----------



## chandab (Jul 14, 2011)

Gotta say, that it was not all bad that my regular blender broke, my hand blender mixes up a smoothie just as nicely and its so much easier to clean up.

The other day we were in town and stopped at the second hand store, they had a new in the box hand blender for $15, so now I have two.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Glad every one is armed again with blenders if they want them. Honestly, I do not think I could stay away from ice cream with out my smoothies.

Well, my weight loss nose dived this week.




Gained 1/4 lb. according to WW scales. But I think I know why. I started not eating as many veggies, but ate more fruits. Guess I figured, they have no points so they were interchangeable. Wrong, at least for me. I started getting very hungry!! Tried to just have good choices but I must have eaten too many of them. The sugar in the fruits were triggering my cravings and, with out the bulk of the veggies in me, I eat more fruits!

So tonight, I ate lots of steamed veggies with my baked, skinless chicken breast. Still plan on my smoothie later, but will just put in strawberries, leave out the banana.

Guess weight loss is a journey, with little hills and valleys all along the way.

Ladies, let's just keep walking on and enjoy each other's input along the way.





Wishing every one a good week.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 14, 2011)

I am down another 1.4 lbs this week. I went clothes shopping and for the first time in years bought something in a medium size. It felt great. I found that when I eat my fruit I need to pair the fruit with a protein and I don't get the cravings. I typically eat 5-10 almonds every time I eat a fruit and that keeps me satisfied with not eating icecream and not getting the cravings. (no more than 20 almonds in a day)...And I totally agree, the veggies are very important too. if I don't eat my huge mostly all lettuce salad daily I don't drop down in weight either. I think the salad is important if you like lettuce. I also snack on those little edamame thingys (soy beans I think). I don't eat the pod.



You can eat quite a few for a point and again the are protein and low fat and help balance any spikes.

Yup, hills and valleys...

Don't worry about them too much, just think, you can fluctuate a pound or two during the day. I was weighing morning and night for awhile and was stunned at the fluxuaiton in 24 hours....

off to go eat my smoothie now, I really need one.

PS, the weight watchers icecream is really good, those chocolate fudge bars for a point are awesome. Finally a one point ice cream bar..


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi ladies, Sorry it doesn't sound like it was a stellar week for weight loss for everyone, but it's sounds wonderful to be in a med (shorthorsemom) I dream of that day!

I had to fly out of town for 5 days for a funeral and my diet went out the window... I have not weighed but will tomorrow, I doubt the news will be good. Today was my birthday and I was not going anywhere near a scale!!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 17, 2011)

FrostyMeadows said:


> Hi ladies, Sorry it doesn't sound like it was a stellar week for weight loss for everyone, but it's sounds wonderful to be in a med (shorthorsemom) I dream of that day!
> 
> I had to fly out of town for 5 days for a funeral and my diet went out the window... I have not weighed but will tomorrow, I doubt the news will be good. Today was my birthday and I was not going anywhere near a scale!!!


Happy birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you... Happy Birthday!!!!!





Hang in there and don't worry. Don't forget, you can take a "pass" for weigh in , nobody should have to weigh in on their birthday, Take care! Adair


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 18, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> Happy birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you... Happy Birthday!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Adair!! The cake was really yummy but I climbed on the scale this morning and I gained 3lbs last week. Good grief it sure is easier to gain than to lose!!! I sure wish I didn't LOVE food so darn much.


----------



## Mona (Jul 18, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FrostyMeadows! Yes, it really is sooo easy to gain...sure wish the losing was as easy! Whoever came up with the saying "easy come, easy go", definitely was not referring to body weight! LOL!





I had a 2 pound loss this week.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 18, 2011)

Happy late Birthday FrostyMeadows.

I thought the Birthday Fairy waved a wand over every Birth Day Cake, removing all the fattening stuff, and making the cake taste better than ever!!! Please do not tell me I am wrong!

I am afraid I have not lost any pounds, maybe gained. Been sticking to my plan, but I feel slugish and not walking as much. This HEAT! My weigh in is Thursday, so I have some time to maybe sweat some off.

Mona... glad you shot down those 2 pounds again!





And a Medium size Adair! Nice to go shopping again, and find some variety, isn't it? If I keep trying, maybe I'll get there by Thanksgiving.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 18, 2011)

Up or down win or lose...no matter what we do... it still is very much fun to be in this together ladies... keep the string and stories alive... keep up the good work too..., IMO we are still eating better and being aware of what we are eating and that is half the battle right there.

Yup, so much easier to gain than lose frosty meadows... I think my second battle will be when I get to my goal weight and trying to maintain it, .....there is a cookie monster lurking within me somewhere...I just know it....

I haven't been walking much this week. yucky summer cold and asthma kicking in and now I have an upper resp. infection... and too much work and stress on my job.

ugh, I really really want a cookie right now.



LOL.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 18, 2011)

Hang in there Adair !

Sorry to hear you are under the weather.





It is tough to want some comfort foods right now. Tea just does not help like we think a cookie can. Do you have any WW goodies on hand? I know there is no such thing as "just 1 cookie". I am a comfort food junkie and when I feel bad, ("getting the dropsies" as we say here), I really crave sweets. But I now know what that can lead to. I know you can make wise choices, you have been doing that for quite a while now.

I guess... have one, if you really want it, after figuring up it's points. Somedays I skip that smoothie so I can have a glass of skim milk and a couple of ginger snaps. The milk, combined with the ginger, makes me sleepy and relaxed. It is worth the 3 pts. per 4 small cookies to me . I try to have 2, then wait 20 min., then eat 2 more, unless I am already doing something else... like falling asleep watching the late news. So... hang in there girl! You are one of my role models on here!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 19, 2011)

I resisted the cookie






Guess I didn't really want it anyway. I try real hard not to get into the comfort eating, that is what sent me on the spiral, eating sweets because I was bummed out or stressed. Last year was really tough for me and that is what happened.

I usually have ww snacks on hand, but I am out of them... I can point out some other snack or go buy some of those mini ice cream treats I enjoy.

To relieve myself of the cookie craving I made myself a big smoothie with chunks of raspberries in it and that did the trick. I ate some popcorn on top of the smoothie and couldn't eat anything the rest of the night I was so full, and had a few points left over.

Thanks Melinda for the nice words. I am missing my weigh in today at ww at work, I decided I needed a sick day to get over this crud and let the antibiotics work to make me feel better. Work was awful yesterday and a friend of ours had died last weekend and I went to her viewing on Sunday but missed her funeral service on Monday because we are head over heels busy on my job and I need that job and I was afraid to take off the time. Then my manager got mad at me yesterday and all I could think of was that I should have taken off for the funeral service. amazing how the little things can add up to equal a cookie craving by the end of the day. I am totally trying to break that cycle of eating sweets to feel better. guess I need to create a support group called cookies anonomous



Every day can be a day of success.

cheers ladies...



.


----------



## Mona (Jul 19, 2011)

> IMO we are still eating better and being aware of what we are eating and that is half the battle right there.


This is the truest statement ever, or at least what I have personally found to be true. Even when I am bad, at least now I really think about it and consciously make the decision to eat eat, vs before when I just ate it. Now, sometimes I pass on it, sometimes I eat it anyway, knowing it is not a good choice, but at least I am aware and easier to talk myself out of it knowing it.


----------



## LindaL (Jul 21, 2011)

I am being "bad" these days...well, sometimes...I am stuck at the same weight, tho, which is of course because I have not done anything to "change" it.





Like Mona said...at least now I am aware of what I am eating...even if sometimes it was not a good choice...lol





Being stuck at home 24/7 (except when Deb is not on call and we can go somewhere, which isn't very often) really gets boring...and I watch a lot of TV. Because it is hot outside, I only go out when I need to (in the morning to take care of horses and then in the evening to take care of them)...and for a minute or so during the day to take dogs out to potty. I wish I had some sort of exercise equipment here...I would use it.





We are planning on moving (again...HA!) in the fall, so I am hoping it will be A) closer to town and B)less expensive so I can finally get a car, which will begin the process of me being able to get a job again and be able to go to a gym to work out! Living so far from town with no vehicle really does suck!!





I also really want to get back into dragon boating...miss it a lot, but again I need a car to be able to get to practices. *sigh*

But, on the plus side...I have not gained!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, I lost another 3 pounds in the last month or so.... hot dog!!! We also have a walking program at work that I have joined to just keep me going.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats Laurie... Hope the move goes well Linda! I wish we could move but can't sell our house.

I've been pretty good this week



I am really inspired by this site, when I feel like snacking in the afternoon I stop and think about how it's going to feel when I have to post another "gain" and how i felt when I read that Adair is a size Med. (I really want that!! ) It helps me say NO. Also when I was at the grocery store and the candy bar was calling out to me "buy me" at the check out, I thought about how quick I would eat it, then it would be gone and was it really worth a couple minutes of comfort? NO.

You guys are really helping me, I am actually looking forward to this weeks weigh-in on Friday.

Thank you for your support and lets all have a losing week.


----------



## Mona (Jul 21, 2011)

CONGRATS on your loss Laurie, and on your "holding" Linda! Frosty Meadows, this thread is what really inspired me to lose too, knowing that I would have to come back to report in.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi every body.

Back from weigh -in at Weight Watchers tonight. I guess slow is how I have to lose it, now that I am not in my youth. (Am in 2nd. childhood though). I lost this week, 1.6 pounds so their total for me is 17.6# so far in 7 wks.

That does not sound like much to me, but then I thought about Adair's comment awhile back. 1 # = 4 sticks of butter. So I have lost 70 sticks of butter



. When I add the 3# I lost after first starting to post here before joining WW,, you ladies have helped me drop....82 sticks of butter






.

I agree... we are all trying to change our life styles and eat more healthy foods, losing weight or not. I can tell my body is doing better, sleeping better, moving better, fitting into my clothes better. I love this thread for helping me to do that.



Reading your thoughts and learning about your lives a little, makes me feel like we are in this together. It is so hard to do it alone.

I work in a Health Club, love my job, but I am surrounded by very fit and healthy, beautiful, younger co-workers. I can not help but feel a bit dowdy sometimes. So let me share!!! The other day, a new member, a very nice looking man about my age,...asked me if I was married!...He had noticed that I did not wear a wedding ring, and he asked me out. Of coursed, I said I was very thrilled to be asked, but that my husband Tom would probably not approve of my dating him. Later I realized that even though I still have a lot of weight to lose, I feel better about my self and others are noticing.



I grinned a lot that day!


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 21, 2011)

That's great Melinda!.... for some reason I'm suddenly craving butter?





I feel like i am invisible, except when people make fun of me. I have heard some pretty mean remarks at the gym, I work out at home now. It's so nice to feel attractive, I'm happy for you!

quote name='Melinda Dean' timestamp='1311303642' post='1391018']

Hi every body.

Back from weigh -in at Weight Watchers tonight. I guess slow is how I have to lose it, now that I am not in my youth. (Am in 2nd. childhood though). I lost this week, 1.6 pounds so their total for me is 17.6# so far in 7 wks.

That does not sound like much to me, but then I thought about Adair's comment awhile back. 1 # = 4 sticks of butter. So I have lost 70 sticks of butter



. When I add the 3# I lost after first starting to post here before joining WW,, you ladies have helped me drop....82 sticks of butter






.

I agree... we are all trying to change our life styles and eat more healthy foods, losing weight or not. I can tell my body is doing better, sleeping better, moving better, fitting into my clothes better. I love this thread for helping me to do that.



Reading your thoughts and learning about your lives a little, makes me feel like we are in this together. It is so hard to do it alone.

I work in a Health Club, love my job, but I am surrounded by very fit and healthy, beautiful, younger co-workers. I can not help but feel a bit dowdy sometimes. So let me share!!! The other day, a new member, a very nice looking man about my age,...asked me if I was married!...He had noticed that I did not wear a wedding ring, and he asked me out. Of coursed, I said I was very thrilled to be asked, but that my husband Tom would probably not approve of my dating him. Later I realized that even though I still have a lot of weight to lose, I feel better about my self and others are noticing.



I grinned a lot that day!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Ladies, everybody is doing GREAT.... slow is the way to lose, average will mostly be 1-2 lbs a week on ww, less than one pound is ok too. It really adds up over time. Once you get over 5 lbs lost start counting in bags of sugar. LOL... it really works! Pick up a bag of sugar and say to yourself, hey, that was on me...

We are in it together.

I used to go to a gym but felt dumpy next to the ladies who don't sweat, working out in the stretch leotards looking like a size zero. It wasn't motivational at all. Trying to exercise with all the extra weight aboard made me sore and my feet hurt and one day my knee turned and I was off for 5 months, so I now walk alot and lift around the house and barn and consider the vacuum an exercise piece of equipment. I still can't seem to get the gut off the rest of the way, but I guess that will come in time. I weighed in this morning at 124 down from 157 starting weight. I am happy with that. I am 4 foot 11 inches and all that extra weight was killing me. I lumbered when I walked. I have a funny story... My mom brought me a sweatshirt back from her vacation last week. She bought it in a jumbo size and says, to me "I tried it on, it fit me, so it should be big enough to fit you"... I didn't say anything and she didn't comment on my weight loss. She hasn't seen me since before I started the ww plan. Last night she calls and says, "Did you try on the sweatshirt, and did it fit you".. I said , "it's too big mom", she was baffled and says again. "but it fit me good, why wouldn't it fit you?".... LOL. I get to deliver the punch line and say "because I have lost weight", she says... Oh? I noticed you lost a little, how much weight did you lose? I say 33 lbs.. and there is silence on the phone... she says... what? 3 point 3 pounds did you say? I say... no, 33 pounds lost..... LOL, you could have heard a pin drop. My mom used to get on me about my weight... It was fun being able to say that.... chuckle. All she said was that she gained weight on weight watchers... sorry gals, just had to share... It felt good, kind of like being asked out on a date at the gym... wink, totally cool....

stick to it, everybody stay strong and keep posting!!!!!

Adair


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 22, 2011)

That is an inspiring story Adair, My mom has hounded me about my weight since I was a teenager (and a size 8) She is tiny...I'm surprised she triggers automatic doors! So I will really enjoy telling her I've lost weight, although I'm sure it will never be enough. I think size 12 would be appropriate for my body but that's a long way off. I'd really like to just enjoy life and not think about food and calories so much.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 23, 2011)

A couple of great stories! Congrats to those still losing and yes I hear it's better to lose it slowly as it stays off better and your body can adjust better to the loss.

My sister is here visiting and we have been really good on our diet- it's fun when you have another to join you in the same goal!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 24, 2011)

FrostyMeadows said:


> I'd really like to just enjoy life and not think about food and calories so much.


Me too, I would like to enjoy life and not think about food and calories too, I will say that sharing stories and the support from everybody is really the only part that makes this trip to better health enjoyable. I do think that I understand what they said at weight watchers was that people that had a buddy, support of others lose much more weight than people doing this on their own.

My mom used to be tiny, could eat a whole pie every day and be skinny. When she got older she started fighting her weight, I am ashamed to say for awhile I was amused that she had to start counting calories herself and thought that maybe she would finally see things from my point of view.... she tries every latest fad diet. Right now she is trying gluten free diet, but I don't know how she will do that when she eats out 6-7 days a week...

A size 12 sounds like a reasonable goal to shoot for Frosty Meadows... slow and steady, and you will reach your goal I am sure... and when you hit that size 12 you will say... YIPPEEEEE. My goal weight felt so far away back in March and now that it is in reach I can't believe I am getting so close and can't believe that I could lose that much weight. The amazing thing is that I never lost more than 2 lbs a week, I averaged 1-2 lbs. Seems small at first and then you add up the weeks you stay on the plan and it really equals large amounts of weight in a short period of time...

I was happy that I went to a picnic yesterday, ate plenty of decent foods on my power food list and still felt like I had a decent picnic day , I even treated myself to ice cream and was down a half pound this morning... (probably sweated it off, will see if it is real or sweat tomorrow morning)..... I saved almost all my points for the picnic so that helped me stay under 29 and still have a good time eating with everybody. I am starting to get used to corn on the cob without the butter and taking the skin off the chicken so it points out less.. I eat my egg whites in the morning for breakfast and really enjoy them now, my brain is starting to catch on to the better choices and I am not feeling like I am on a "diet" any more...

Stay strong ladies...I do think if you keep it up, your brain finally kicks in and you feel like the new way of eating is "normal" instead of feeling like you are restricted and on a "diet". I am finally getting to the point of not thinking about it so much... well maybe just today....LOL... I think I will always be thinking about it.

I admit that the weight loss has been motivational in its own...once you start losing and know how much work you put into those few pounds, you really want to resist the things that you know will bring it right back.

My tip for today is to think about how you can power in those cheap point foods to feel satisfied...

for example...

For breakfast I eat three egg whites and one ounce of ham, a banana and 5 almonds. That is a big pile of food for 3 points and can last you til lunchtime. I try to think of ways to fill the plate with cheap points to get more out of my day. You can now buy egg whites in a carton (not that eggbeaters crud) but real eggwhites, pasturized. Taste terrific. Easier than wasting all those yokes.

Cheers and stay strong! I weigh in on Tuesday, I missed last week because I was sick, so I have two weeks on board...

PS for those cheese lovers out there... Laughing cow makes a light skinny spreadable cheese in little triangles. They are a point for one triangle and only 35 calories... OH MY they are delicious. I got the reduced fat swiss cheese and used it like butter on my sweet potato. YUM YUM. somebody at ww suggested this as a healthy cheese. "try it, you'll like it...

Adair


----------



## Mona (Jul 24, 2011)

Adair, even though I am not on the WW plan and don't stay true to the point that you do, I fond so VERY much of what you say in your posts hit home as true for me in my weight loss journey as well, like losing a little each week ads up, and how the noticeable weight loss starts to become a real motivator, and how we start to think of ways to "eat more for less" (ie. filling your plate so it seems like lots, but Points for you, or calories for me, are kept low) etc. I guess no matter what "program" a person sticks to, as long as it's reasonable and they really make an effort to acheieve their goals, it is "doable" without thinking diet. Just changes in eating habits really, at least for me that is how I see it.




So yes, everyone hang in there, and keep up the good work! It gets easier as time goes by, so hang in there!


----------



## Mona (Jul 25, 2011)

I GAINED 3 pounds this week, but I am not surprised nor disappointed, because I was knowingly being "bad", throwing caution to the wind. We went to the rodeo and I had my usual bag of cotton candy, the also had a bag of cinnamon and sugar coated mini donuts (which I have never tried before), and also a plate of these rediculously thin cut spiral cut "curly fries", which I have also never seen or tried before but they were delicious! To make it worse, we had a nice ribeye steak supper before going to the rodeo! LOL! SO I can say I "binge ate". I've never done that before, and hope to never again to that extreme. This would not have been a problem for me in years past, as I had a big stomach, but now it is noticably smaller and believe me, I felt sick to my stomach after all that crap in there! I likened it to having a hangover for drinkers! LOL! So even though I enjoyed the food immensely at the time, and I thought about the consequenses of eating it all...gaining the weight that is), I was willing to take that sacrifice.



I really wasn't anticipating the sick feeling that followed, and that's one I will remember "next time" I think I want to do something so stupid!


----------



## chandab (Jul 25, 2011)

Mona said:


> I GAINED 3 pounds this week, but I am not surprised nor disappointed, because I was knowingly being "bad", throwing caution to the wind. We went to the rodeo and I had my usual bag of cotton candy, the also had a bag of cinnamon and sugar coated mini donuts (which I have never tried before), and also a plate of these rediculously thin cut spiral cut "curly fries", which I have also never seen or tried before but they were delicious! To make it worse, we had a nice ribeye steak supper before going to the rodeo! LOL! SO I can say I "binge ate". I've never done that before, and hope to never again to that extreme. This would not have been a problem for me in years past, as I had a big stomach, but now it is noticably smaller and believe me, I felt sick to my stomach after all that crap in there! I likened it to having a hangover for drinkers! LOL! So even though I enjoyed the food immensely at the time, and I thought about the consequenses of eating it all...gaining the weight that is), I was willing to take that sacrifice.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wasn't anticipating the sick feeling that followed, and that's one I will remember "next time" I think I want to do something so stupid!


Sorry your stomach was so upset from the over indulgence, but I got to say, I love those mini donuts (I usually hate cake donuts, but just love the mini ones, and I only have them at fair). I know that feeling, as I've had it occassionally after certain combinations of food.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 25, 2011)

OH I would love some of those donuts, but my fav is carmal apples. That would help me pick up the 7 pounds I lost.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 25, 2011)

My weigh in this week was a bit disappointing, I only lost 1 lb. after all I did this week I really thought it would be better. But I'll keep trudging along at least a pound lost is heading in the right direction. ( I thought it was going to be 3lbs) My Dr told me to be patient since I am on meds that slow metabolism and increase appetite.

After exercising today I'm so tired I couldn't even lift a fork to my mouth!!



That has to help my diet!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 25, 2011)

FrostyMeadows said:


> My weigh in this week was a bit disappointing, I only lost 1 lb. after all I did this week I really thought it would be better. But I'll keep trudging along at least a pound lost is heading in the right direction. ( I thought it was going to be 3lbs) My Dr told me to be patient since I am on meds that slow metabolism and increase appetite.
> 
> After exercising today I'm so tired I couldn't even lift a fork to my mouth!!
> 
> ...



Frosty Meadows... One pound is GREAT... That is right in line with proper weight loss of 1-2 lbs a week and they say that is the right sort of slow and is sustainable weight loss. Be patient. It will add up over time. Exercising makes me tired too..

Mona.... I know exactly what feeling you are talking about. Everybody has those sort of days. I LOVE the rodeo, haven't been since last year when I won tickets at the outback store... I think when we start giving up sugar then binge, the sugar gives us that yucky feeling. I remember once eating a whole piece of very sweet birthday cake and feeling awful for the entire rest of the night. My body said YUCK at all that sugar, although my brain really really liked it at the time I was eating that corner piece of cake with the extra icing. I splurged and ate a cookie last night. I gave myself 5 points deduction even though the cookie calculated out to three points as a hand slap to myself...... LOL. I make myself laugh. I am totally silly.

I weigh in tomorrow after two weeks, I was sick last week and didn't go to the other location to weigh in because their scale weighs you differently and throws off the balance. My weight these past two weeks has been jumping up and down 3-4 lbs in a day!. Water weight with all the sweating of doing farm work in this heat then I drink it up again.... I hope it is on the down side tomorrow when I weigh in... check back with you all tomorrow on that one.

Stay strong and don't anybody beat yourself up ... Just think how bad we could all get if we weren't aware and working on our healthier eating lifestyles. It's not a diet, what ever you are doing.. more like an awareness and adapting to a healthier lifestyle. Weight watchers isn't for everybody, I am just lucky it is for now working for me...... but I know no matter what we try for ourselves, if we consciously try to change things up for the better, then we are winning no matter what the scale says.

I once got so low I broke up chocolate cookies in a bowl, poured milk on them and ate them like cereal. I hope I never get that low again, I eat under stress... If I feel like doing anything that crazy I am going to post it and you all will hopefully talk me out of it.

Mona and Frosty meadows, thanks ever so much for posting and sharing your week!!!!!

cheers. Adair

PS... Mona.... I totally love the puppy photo in your avatar.. I have three chinese cresteds


----------



## chandab (Jul 25, 2011)

FrostyMeadows said:


> After exercising today I'm so tired I couldn't even lift a fork to my mouth!!


I have never been that tired.


----------



## Seashells (Jul 25, 2011)

Is eating an avacado every day bad? I know they have healthy fats, and are about 150 or 250 calories.....but I've found myself having an avacado sandwich for about 2 months. Plus, I'm losing about a pound a week....I'm eating about 1000 calories a day (give or take)...and taking a centrum multi vitaman/ mulit mineral every day, and never feel hungry. I've lost about 30 pounds in the past year and have a ways to go....but at least I'm going in the right direction.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 25, 2011)

It was a new one for me also, I made up for lost time tonight though... REALLY enjoyed dinner! Wont weigh tomorrow







chandab said:


> I have never been that tired.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 25, 2011)

It was a new one for me also, I made up for lost time tonight though... REALLY enjoyed dinner! Wont weigh tomorrow







chandab said:


> I have never been that tired.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 25, 2011)

I like your avocado diet idea Seashells! I LOVE avocado but I could not exist on 1000 cal a day



Congrats on your weight loss.


----------



## Seashells (Jul 26, 2011)

FrostyMeadows said:


> I like your avocado diet idea Seashells! I LOVE avocado but I could not exist on 1000 cal a day
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your weight loss.


Thank you frostymeadows. I didn't plan on my eating habit, but after realizing most things in store is "fake food" and learning about "hydronated" stuff (another word for trans fat) in most shelf foods, I can't find myself to eat like when I was younger. We have been eating brocolli, eggs, chicken, basically fresh foods...and it seems to have made a difference.


----------



## Mona (Jul 26, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS ON your success Sheila, and to you too FrostyMeadows, and yes, even one pound a week makes a HUGE difference! It took years to gain the weight, so just think, even after one year of only a 1 pound per week loss, you'll be over 50 punds lighter!! It adds up, and a year is really not a long way off, and as others have said, a gradual but steady loss is the way to go!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 26, 2011)

yippee, down another 2.4 lbs. I'll take it. Very busy on the farm here and that has been helpful to the weight loss program. Take care ladies... everybody is doing great... Yup Mona, you are right, 1 lb a week adds up over time. My weight loss has been slow and steady and averaged 1-2 lbs a week, never more than 2.5 lbs... The 2.4 lbs down this week was two weeks worth of eating right. Slow and steady is sustainable and the healthy way to go... Stay strong... keep motivated.. what ever you are doing... eat right and stick with it.

Hey... new yum yum treat... frozen bananas! Love them. Peal the banana, slice into chunks, put in ziploc and push out extra air and freeze. A yummy summer snack.


----------



## Mona (Jul 26, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS Adair! BTW, do you have a web site? I'd love to see your Cresteds! You can *email* me pics if you like. I sure do love my little "Monkey" boy (even though he's only 1/2 Crested).



He is soooo bad and so spoiled rotten, and he sure has us wrapped right around his little toe!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 28, 2011)

Mona said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Adair! BTW, do you have a web site? I'd love to see your Cresteds! You can *email* me pics if you like. I sure do love my little "Monkey" boy (even though he's only 1/2 Crested).
> 
> 
> 
> He is soooo bad and so spoiled rotten, and he sure has us wrapped right around his little toe!


Hey Mona, Pm me with your email address and I will send you some photos. My cresteds have hair though, I have powderpuffs. I have black and white, silver and white and all white. I always wanted a pink spotted hairless, but I have too many dogs. Your baby might be 1/2 crested, but looks 100% in that photo. Adair


----------



## Mona (Jul 28, 2011)

Adair, just click on the word "email" in my last post...I made it to e a "clickable link", so it will automattically open an email for you.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 30, 2011)

Mona said:


> Adair, just click on the word "email" in my last post...I made it to e a "clickable link", so it will automattically open an email for you.


Hey Mona, I sent you some photos



I hope they work


----------



## Mona (Aug 1, 2011)

Down 1 pound. Still hanging in there.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 1, 2011)

Mona said:


> Down 1 pound. Still hanging in there.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 1, 2011)

Down 1lb this week. Seems like the reward does not match the effort. As long as I don't plateau I'll be feeling pretty good this time next year



losing was so much easier when I was younger!!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 1, 2011)

FrostyMeadows said:


> Down 1lb this week. Seems like the reward does not match the effort. As long as I don't plateau I'll be feeling pretty good this time next year
> 
> 
> 
> losing was so much easier when I was younger!!!


1 pound is GREAT... wonderful right in line with proper healthy weight loss. Too fast equals not healthy...

... wish me luck girls, I have to weigh in tomorrow. Terribly stressful week , trying to stay faithful here but it has been very difficult... I have been munching on frozen bananas. LOL. I really did want icecream. I went to the fair with my kids over the weekend and skipped the icecream. It was soooooo hard to do especially watching them all eat theirs. . I was glad I did it, but I really wanted it, but couldn't handle the points overload it would have taken. I bought myself a silver necklace instead...

talk to you tomorrow..Adair


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, it's been a very long time sense I have posted. But I have lost 30lbs sense December.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 1, 2011)

markadoodle said:


> Well, it's been a very long time sense I have posted. But I have lost 30lbs sense December.


whoooo hoooooo !!!!



Have any tips to share? That is a terrific amount of weight. . thanks for sharing!!!!





Success is motivating for everybody to stay strong and keep trying....

Adair


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Adair, my fingers are crossed for your weigh-in tomorrow. YAY for your will power, Ice Cream is a tough one! my husband stopped at DQ the other day after a horse show but I was able to pass. (that's a first for me, he's my enabler) So YAY for us!! I've learned that one slip-up can ruin my 1lb loss.

Congrats MARKADOODLE! I hope to one day be able to say that.





Have a nice night all!

~Amy


----------



## Melinda Dean (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi .





Looks like every one is doing a great job getting healthy! Markadoodle, 30 pounds--- wow.





Read about so many 1 lbs. losses posted lately that when I had my weigh in, I was down 1 lb. too. All those 1 pounds have added up to close to 24 down for me!

Went new clothes shopping, but just could not find any thing that looks right



. All my old pants are suffering "baggy butt syndrome". On the up side, I rediscovered my solar plexus when searching for a way to hold my bra up higher. I am happy to say, Women's size clothes are to big on me. Sadly, Ladies XL pants feel too tight . May be next Week!

My hubby was gone for a whole week. I was good, and stuck to my new life style choices. When I wanted to munch out on bad stuff, I got up and re -arranged some furniture. That lead to moving some pieces to the next room. Which lead to... Pretty soon most of the rooms were in chaos. So then I spent a few days trying different looks in each one. Of course, I had to clean after moving things around. Finally decided I liked the old ways better, so every thing moved back into it's old place. Ever done that? At least, I managed not to snack, got lots of weight bearing exercise, and did some fall cleaning early!!!

Have a good week every one. It is nice to be in this together!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Everybody... I weighed in today and it is 1 pound lost for me too... It was a one pound kind of week for all of us...LOL

At least is is down, I am happy with that. I have been losing steadily for 21 weeks now. I am almost at 20%.

Melinda, great job of distracting yourself from no snacking...



I know what you mean about baggy butt syndrome. I have it in my clothes and in my butt too... haha. I went shopping the first time and my old clothes were too big and the new ones were too small, then I went back 2 weeks later and I was satisfied with the fit of the new clothes. I thought I had hit my goal weight, but decided not to set it yet... This is where I wanted to be until I got here, now I would like to try to be a bit smaller now that I am on a roll.

I have been heading down to the barn for the evening and that is working for me. Too tired when I get home to snack.

I did discover there is only 6 points difference between weight loss 29 points and maintenance points of 35 points. I guess with that close between losing weight and maintaining weight, tracking what you are eating can be really important so you know what foods work for you and which do not... ... Hope that makes sense.

It is nice to be in this together



You got that right Melinda..

Best wishes ladies and stay strong


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 2, 2011)

Your right Adair, it takes very little to go from losing to maintaining (then heaven forbid..gaining), just a few little snacks can really throw the whole week. As for the baggy pants... I sure would love to have a little more "baggy" in my jeans! right now there full of bum.



I went to my first horse show last weekend and felt like I was the only "chunky" person there. I thought I was going to have a heart attack running around in that heat! My little horse was so good though, it was a fun way to get exercise.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 6, 2011)

Weighed in today, Yippee, my first week with a 2lb loss



I don't mind losing 1lb a week but having a 2lb week was really nice. I'm feeling good. Trying not to focus on the 70-80 lbs I need to lose.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 6, 2011)

FrostyMeadows said:


> Weighed in today, Yippee, my first week with a 2lb loss
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind losing 1lb a week but having a 2lb week was really nice. I'm feeling good. Trying not to focus on the 70-80 lbs I need to lose.



Yup, focus on the small wins not the long term goal, it will come in time. I never thought I would lose this much when I started last march... I just tried to stay focused on the small increments and keep going in the right direction rather than the bundle I had to lose. That is why ww has you pick small goals. 5lb, 10%, etc... small goals so you stay motivated to keep it up... I managed to do ok at a family gathering yesterday. Those outings are a challenge to stay strong especially when they have a dessert buffet. LOL, I did stay away from the cheese cake, I pointed out cheese cake once, and may never allow myself a piece again.



Unless it was a tiny piece that is...

take care and thanks for checking in.

Adair


----------



## Mona (Aug 6, 2011)

YAY!! CONGRATS EVERYONE!



GREAT JOB Markadoodle!!


----------



## chandab (Aug 7, 2011)

This was posted to my sewing forum, if its not appropriate feel free to delete it...

What is a calorie?

Calories are the little ba$tard$ that get into your wardrobe at night

and sew your clothes tighter.

MY CLOSET IS INFESTED WITH THE LITTLE $HITS


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 8, 2011)

Too funny!



chandab said:


> This was posted to my sewing forum, if its not appropriate feel free to delete it...
> 
> What is a calorie?
> 
> ...


----------



## chandab (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok, so is this more PC version acceptable, if not go ahead and delete it, too.

What is a calorie?

Calories are the little brats that get into your wardrobe at night

and sew your clothes tighter.

MY CLOSET IS INFESTED WITH THE LITTLE GUYS.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 9, 2011)

Weigh in day for me. I lost another 1.6 pounds. It was a brutal week on the farm here, hot weather, no rain and too much work so I got plenty of exercise and choose not to eat those extra earned points. I am sticking with the 29 points daily and not dipping into my extra points.

.

I had a doctors apt today and the nurse didn't recognize me from the back as I was walking down the hall. LOL I enjoyed that weigh in today at both ww and my doctors. At the end of my doctors apt, the nurse was asking me about weight watchers for herself. LOL, that is funny somehow.

20% total weight loss in 20 weeks. I'll take it.

Stay strong ladies, I am a former snack a holic and was the original cookie monster and I ate ice cream every day. I feel better, snack in moderation and am determined to see this journey through. i am within my goal range, but still want to lose a bit more before I decide on what I want my goal weight to be for ww maintenance.

Take care, check in and tell us how your week went.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 9, 2011)

Your Success motivates me! My husband is not happy with the "lifestyle changes" I've been making, such as skim milk, and other calorie cutting changes I've been making. But we BOTH need a healthier diet/weight and need less fat in our diets. I guess I just need to ease him into it a bit more gently. Tonight I made "diet" deviled eggs and they were a disappointment. I have been overall pleased and satisfied with my changes otherwise, and look forward to my weekly weigh-in's and hearing about the success you all are experiencing, and even your struggles, after all we are in this together! I hope everyone has a great losing week!!


----------



## Mona (Aug 10, 2011)

My "success story" this week was another loss...not a weight loss, just a FLOP!



I GAINED another 2.5 pounds. Again, no excuses, other than made poor eating choices, so is not disappointing, because it was expected. I had my cousing and her daughter here visiting from out of province this week, so I never watched what I ate at all! NO EFFORT into it at all, so I really truely expected it.



But that's OK, life goes on. There's always next week.





Keep up the great work Shorthorsemom and Frostymeadows!


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 10, 2011)

It's frustrating that it is SOOO easy to gain 2.5 lbs but so hard to lose it. We still have a long way to catch up with you Mona, on your loss. Just please don't do what I did and let one week off turn into 3years off (and 70 lbs over weight)


----------



## Mona (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Frosty. No, I have no intentions of gaining it all back, for sure not! I HATE looking back at old photos of me. It's wierd, because as you are losijg, you don;t see it, but now looking back 5 years, and trying to find a picture of my husband and I together, all I could find were pics where I looked so horrible...it was depressing me trying to find one, and I gave up looking. No wonder I felt so depressed and wirhdrawn, not wanting to be seen in public when I was heavier...I can;t even stand to see myself that way anymore!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 10, 2011)

I totally agree Mona, I have no intentions of going back either. There are so few photos of me around because for so many years I hated having my picture taken and then look at it later and see how large I was. It was only the draw of having my photo to show someone my driving carts, that had me letting someone photograph me earlier this year. It was those same photos and looking at my big butt in my cart that made me decide I had to do something right away. geeze, nothing like a photo shot from the rear to make you say... AAAAHHHHH I need to go on a diet.

That and squeezing into some of those cold weather gear clothing like Under armor and looking like a huge bloated sausage.



If I had photos of that, I would post them on the fridge. LOL

I am not going back, nope. Don't let friends and family influence you to eat too much when you go out, but if you do splurge, you can always get right back on track... Let the day slide, take your extra points, take an extra long walk... you can restart at any time. Just don't ever give up...

. My husband was frustrated by my will power and said "so you can't eat it just this once?', Nope I say, no can do. It is so much easier to gain than lose, it wouldn't take much to tip back the other direction... I may have ups and downs in the future, but now that I know what it takes to lose it, I want to stay motivated to keep it off. Exercise makes you lose faster, but the beauty of Weight watchers is that you do not have to exercise to lose it if you follow the plan. It is like changing your life. I always wondered about those people that seemed naturally thin. I bet if we polled what they ate, you would find that they naturally had good eating habits.

For those people that eat cake and cookies and stay thin...



Adair


----------



## bevann (Aug 11, 2011)

I keep a photo of the REALLY FAT ME on the fridge.It reminds me what can happen when I get sloppy.I look at it and think that I don't ever want to be there again.I will always have to struggle with my weight until I die.I really like the sweet stuff and it is such a challenge.At least now there are some better alternatives in lower fat&lower sugar stuff.I weigh my self everyday or I go up.I am now within 5 pounds of my lowest since before pregnancy and my first child will be 50 in December.My goal is to get to 150-155 by New years Day.If I go to the gym 2 or 3 times weekly it helps my knees and my weight.I eat very differently than I used to.I just make different choices most of the time and try my best to stay away from the Dairy Queen and those chocolate blizzards.Summertime and lots of fresh fruits and veggies helps lots.


----------



## Mona (Aug 11, 2011)

Bevann, that is wonderful for you to be so close to where you want to be, and yes, I sound an awful lot like you in my likes for food...sweets, snacks etc. And yes, summer is so much better as there is a larger variety of fruits available. Winters get pretty boring! I agree, this is definitely going to be a life-long struggle to keep the weight off. It's just too easy to fall back into the "same old".



Keep up the GREAT work!!


----------



## bevann (Aug 11, 2011)

Went to the gym again today and ate healthy so far.going to get some fruit&watch Big Brother.I still have 25 or more lbs to lose, but I can do it -1 lb gone at a time.I always said in the race between the turtle and the hare-I have always been the turtle.I just keep plugging away slowly, but I eentually get there.I have a pair of size 12 pants that I bought on sale.My goal is to get my not so fat butt in them.I can do this.then I need to win the lottery or Publishers clearing House so I can have plastic surgery and my tummy tuck.My friend from elementary school had it done and she looks great and we are both over 70.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 12, 2011)

I wanted to encourage everyone and share. For two days now my weight has been at my wedding weight--26.5 years ago. About five years ago, when both kids were headed to college, I decided it was time to lose the baby weight. I was 20 lbs heavier and not comfortable with that. I joined WW and lost 17 lbs in two months. A bit crept back on--about 5-7 lbs. I promised myself that in my 50s I would get it back to the 130s and never leave. I'm 51 now. I haven't seen the 140s since the end of June, and now I'm at 134.5. My goal is 132, but most importantly my goal is to never reach 140 again. Feels good.

I strongly suggest WW. I have pizza (I make it) and ice cream and even chocolate covered pretzels now and then. I eat out at Subway and have grilled veggie Panini sandwiched at another restaurant. I don't feel I've given anything up and even last night I was drinking a smoothie with a yogurt, two bananas, a cup of frozen blueberries, and a tbsp of peanut butter at 8:00 because I had more points to use.

I haven't been to a WW meeting for five years--but when I stick to their points, it works. My daughter-in-law has lost over 70 lbs so far. She attends meetings and is on-line. She is so happy and we are so proud of her. It took her three tries to be ready to stick to the plan. She and Justin have been married a year and she says she never wants to see her wedding weight again.





Think of weight loss as a gift to yourself. You're worth it.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, please be careful, my Ex Sister-in-Law had a tummy tuck that went wrong, she got an infection and almost died. I would like to look better but nothing is worth what she went through. I shutter when ever I hear of someone thinking of surgery. I hope you win Lottery, but chose not to have surgery



I sure hope someday we both get back into those size 12's !



bevann said:


> Went to the gym again today and ate healthy so far.going to get some fruit&watch Big Brother.I still have 25 or more lbs to lose, but I can do it -1 lb gone at a time.I always said in the race between the turtle and the hare-I have always been the turtle.I just keep plugging away slowly, but I eentually get there.I have a pair of size 12 pants that I bought on sale.My goal is to get my not so fat butt in them.I can do this.then I need to win the lottery or Publishers clearing House so I can have plastic surgery and my tummy tuck.My friend from elementary school had it done and she looks great and we are both over 70.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm super disappointed this week. I gained 1lb.



I was really good. I don't understand. I think I need weight watchers? I'm going to weigh again tomorrow since I did have a salty day ( had egg white's with salt, and got a little carried away with the salt) yesterday so I'm hoping it's a fluke. I'm so frustrated!!! It's so hard to be good all week then see NO results. I'm going to look into weight watchers today. I refuse to fail this time around.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 12, 2011)

don't worry Frostymeadows, 1 lb is not too much. It could well be the salt. I can fluctuate 1-2 lbs in a day depending on what I eat, and salt is a big factor. I am trying to live without it, I used to really love to salt my food and it was hard to give up. I do use pepper now to add flavor. You can eat corn on the cob and use those little laughing cow cheese triangles instead of butter and sprinkle with pepper and yum yum.

Do you track what you eat every day? Get a little book and write down everything you eat and drink, how much and if you salt or season it. You will see a trend and can adjust accordingly. I weigh daily and keep a food diary for tracking. It REALLY helps. We can all be your buddy, having a buddy during your journey will increase your weight loss dramatically.

I weigh the same time of day so you can measure more accurately. 1 lb can be a glass of water and some salty ham and not really a reflection of loss or gain, so tracking what you eat whether on weight watchers or not really helps.

Weight watchers works but only if you follow it and not cheat outside of the extra points they give you for "overdraft protection".... Be honest with your points if you use ww, if you want to lose faster, use only the 29 points and don't dip into the extra points and eat more power foods and limit the carbs. THe cool part about weight watchers is that you can eat anything you want as long as you count it in. Cookies will cost you big points, but they don't tell you to deprive yourself and not have one... Depravation equals bounce back on the weight when you just go crazy from not letting yourself have your favorite foods.

Weight watchers is big money IMO, so a commitment to really wanting to follow it is needed. A friend of mine at work tried, but didn't lose any weight... she was not tracking her points either and was depriving herself of all kinds of favorite foods. She went off it and gained like crazy... Her doctor told he she was 100lbs over weight.



She gave up. Don't give up, what ever you do..

THe weight loss on ww is slow, but steady and mounts up over time. You can use their e-tools on line on the computer, although I admit to only using the paper book, the little calculator for figuring out points, a pedometer for walking and their food scale which is terrific for tracking.

stay strong frosty meadows... don't get discouraged. we're all in this together, that's why we are posting to share.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and encouragement. It's nice to know I'm not alone. I love cheese and try to be very careful about how much I allow myself, I'll have to try the laughing cow.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 13, 2011)

I love cheese too, Laughing cow makes little soft cheese triangles for a point a piece. Pick the light variaty, the swiss is delicious. Comes in a little circular carton and the wedges are individually wrapped in foil. I also recommend mini-baybell cheese light, little circles of cheese, you peel off the wax and slice yum. Really good, one point per little cheese. The laughing cow and mini cheese I found in the "special cheeses" section of the grocery store.

I also recommend eating egg whites. Not the yucky egg beaters, they now have pasturized eggwhites in a carton and they are terrific. Spread the laughing cow on top and you can eat a big pile of cheesy eggs for two points, really fills you up.

Take care and stay strong! Adair We are all in this together


----------



## Mona (Aug 15, 2011)

Well I FINALLY had a more decent week. I never did anything to lose, but I did, so I'm happy! I just spent more time outdoors puttering around, which in turn, kept me busy and away from the kitchen!



I am down 4.5 pounds this week!


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow that's awesome! 4.5 lbs!! That's like 4 weeks of work for me. I don't even want to weigh in this week



I spent the weekend in the car driving to Nebraska and back and to pick up a new little horse. My eating habits were not stellar. I've got some catching up to do by Friday.

Congrats again on your loss!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Frosty meadows, I hope you posted photos of your new horse...





I too am afraid to weigh in this week. I am getting close to "goal" and so I splurged a couple of times. On my scale I look to be the same weight as last week, but tomorrow will tell if I can stay away from snacks and eat right tonight.

Mona, 4.5 lbs is AWESOME, way to go..



You're doin it!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Ladies





Been a while since I posted. Was just reading the last couple of weeks worth of replies. You are all terrific! It is so great learning about your experiences and tips. You are my support group! And what is the reward for all these healthy changes I am trying to make my new life style?

These photos say it all.

My weight loss is getting slower, but I can tell a huge difference in my clothes. Here is a pic. taken today as I was leading my little stallion Chester down my road, with 2 kids leading my other geldings, Buck & Bit. The day I first posted on this thread in May, I could not fit into these shorts comfortably, and the T-shirt was way too tight to wear.

Now my shorts look like a skirt!!! Thanks to you ladies



and all your help



. Melinda (Gotta go clothes shopping!)


----------



## chandab (Aug 16, 2011)

Way to Go, Melinda!









You look so happy in the pictures. And, new clothes is often a moral booster.

Just remember if a size doesn't fit in one brand or style, try a different brand or style; its amazing how different the different styles and brands fit, even in the same size.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 16, 2011)

WOW Melinda, you look terrific! Thanks for posting the photos, your smile says it all. It is great to have loose clothes and feel better about yourself. You are an inspiration.





Your horses are cute too





I played around with my points this past week just a tad. I am within 1.3 lbs of goal and was testing the waters too see where my points would start turning the other direction. I found it, had a 0.4 lb gain this week. First gain in 21 weeks, but needed it to see where I will be for maintenance. I am hoping to hit goal with in a week or two. and then I have to stay for 6 weeks plus or minus 2 lbs of that goal weight in order to hit lifetime for ww. I really wouldn't mind losing more than my goal but am trying to pick a realistic weight that isn't hard to maintain either. This is as heavy as I ever want to be so that is where I choose goal if that makes sense..

I did discover that I can not eat the extra 6 points they recommend for maintenance. I got plenty of exercise and didn't eat any of those exercise points and am not sure if it was just water or not since I moved about 3 ton of stone by myself the last few days. It also can be food choices I do remember pointing in and counting some bad food choices just because I wanted them and because I had some stress at work. I am a total stress eater. Gotta remember to not do that anymore. That is how my whole problem started to begin with, stress.... . This week ww encouraged us to pick one day and eat no meat, you can do veggie burgers, soy, etc, you can have eggs if you want. Just pick a day and try meatless. They have more than one category you can try, totally meat free, no fish or eggs, or no meat, but you can have milk and eggs. Sounded interesting, I am going to try it for at least a day. I did this a few times when I first started loosing and I remember losing more weight the weeks I went with the veggie burgers rather than the real thing.

Anyway... stay strong, be happy,



You all are awesome!!!!


----------



## Mona (Aug 16, 2011)

WOW Melinda, CONGRATULATIONS!!! As for my weight loss, I did not "try" to do anythng. I don;t exercise at all anymore, not even walking since early Spring. The only exercise I get is whatever I putter around at here, and I am not as dedicated as the rest of you in the kitchen either. I have no idea why the loss, other than just being more active outside in the heat for a couple of days, so really thinking that is what did it. I am up some one week, down the next, then back up, so it is kind of normal for me, other than the amount. I have averaged about 2 pounds per week over the time I was actually trying to stay at a loss each week. I will just take it as a nice little bonus, and who knows, maybe next week I'll be UP that much!


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi all, Love your pictures melinda! I can't wait for my clothes to be loose. I've only lost 5lbs but I swear my jeans feel a bit better already.

I too am going to start doing the meatless day (or two) each week.

I'm going to try to attach a pic of my new mini, we brought him home in our car.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Aug 16, 2011)

Love the picture of your adorable mini.



Is that a real mini van?



Know it is a old joke, but I had to ask it.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 21, 2011)

I am going to a family reunion today.. thinking ahead as to what I can eat and planning... I don't want to blow it now just 1.3 lbs from goal. We went to a tractor show three days this past week. I was faced with all kinds of no no foods...




I was proud of myself for resisting...

I found a guy selling frozen bananas on a stick. I deducted the points for that little crust of chocolate and had him put on some nuts for a few more points and I was full all afternoon when everybody else was eating hot dogs and french fries.



I also skipped the shuttle and walked all the way to my car and brought it back to pick up my family. 6 months ago I couldn't have done that walk... Amazing how much more energy you have when you aren't carrying as much weight, it was like walking around with a big bag of dog food all the time, no wonder I was winded.

I think I am in the right mind set for trying to do maintenance and not gain it all back. I had two cool moments last week, Isn't it great when you see somebody you haven't seen in a while and they look at you like "what's different?" then they figure it out. I find I am enjoying the comment "Have you lost weight?"I also liked when I wanted to purchase one of those reflective shiny orange and yellow safety vests at the tractor show to increase my visibility when I am driving my boy Ike and the guys says... "you're a medium, right?"... I haven't heard that in so many years, I forgot what medium felt like.





Anyway, thanks so much for all the support and well wishes. We are in this together... Help me be strong for maintenance.



I didn't work this hard to bring it all back on again.

Stay strong... weigh in on Tuesday... Will see how I did, I thought I was heading for a plateau so that is why I have been trying to walk more. Take care and best wishes everybody! Adair


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 23, 2011)

I hit goal today



Really made me happy. I got a gold star to put on my ww. keychain. Now I have to maintain within 2 lbs of goal for 6 weeks and I earn lifetime. Wish me luck...

Thanks so much for all your support everybody. I don't think I could have done this without all my buddy support


----------



## Melinda Dean (Aug 24, 2011)

Way to go Adair!











I am so excited for you!

You have worked very hard and it has paid off. How about some before and after pics? I know I would love to see them.

Please keep posting about your experiences during weight loss and maintenance. Your tips have really helped me stick with the WW plan. I know you will continue to find ways to make those pounds stay away.

I think we are so lucky to have this thread and support group. Thank you all for sharing this journey.

Ladies, have a wonderful week.

My biggest temptation will be not stress eating during our hurricane weekend. "Irene" is headed straight for me according to the weather channel, either a direct hit, or off shore. Hubby and I are putting up our storm shutters which makes our house seem like a cozy cave in mid winter. Having grown up in Hurricane Alley, we tend to eat party foods while sitting it out. This time, we have stocked up on fruits, whole grain bread,etc.. I am going to microwave some pop corn to have on hand. Maybe freeze some smoothies so we will have something tasty to eat if the power is off for a long time.

When you hear the news channels talk about Irene and Cape Lookout or Hatteras, say a prayer for me.... that I am not over eating!

The minis and critters will be all snug in the barn, with open exits to the pastures if something happens to the barn. A tree once crushed half of it during a storm and I was glad I always let them come and go as they want. No horses got hurt because they ran outside.


----------



## bevann (Aug 24, 2011)

Really struggling this week.Starved all the time.Dealing with major stress due to relationship issues of my signifacant other who is a Hoarder.I am feeling smothered by all his stuff(that he won't organize or part with)crammed into every building and cab of every vehicle on the farm.I am a stress eater and boy is this stressful.We have been together over 26 years and I'm not sure how much longer it will last.Got to go grab some veggies and chill.


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Aug 24, 2011)

CONGRATS ADAIR!!! I'm feeling like I'll never be there. Melinda, I'll be praying for more than just your weight during the hurricane! We will be near there also (visiting Guyton Georgia and Hilton Head Island) so fingers crossed, figures I plan my vacation during a major hurricane.

Bevann, I'm sorry you are struggling, Feeling hungry all the time is a recipe for grouchy



I find the filling up on high fiber foods and supplements really helps the hungry feeling. And I'm really sad that your having a hard time with your relationship. That's so hard. I'm not a hoarder but I do have some issues that I have battled all my life with organization that thank god my husband is patient with. I truly hope you can work it out and support each other through your struggles.

I had a terrible week, my weight stayed the same and I'm super frustrated since I've really tried hard. So in protest I just gave up for a few days and totally didn't eat veggies. I don't even want to know what the scale will say. We are scheduled to go on vacation the end of this week and I don't have anything to wear. grrrr


----------



## Mona (Aug 24, 2011)

YAY!! A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Adair!! Best Wishes aklso for maintaining within that 2 pound range each week as needed for your lifelong membership!





I am out of town since Monday morning, won;t be home until late next Monday night, but if I remember correctly, I GAINED 2 or 2.5 pounds this past week. After being away from home all this week, I am guessing next week will alos be another gain.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 24, 2011)

AWWWW thanks everybody, you are all so sweet








On before photos, I was so phobic about having my picture taken for the last few years, there aren't many but I will look. I might be able to scrape up one from march, but looking at the date, i had already started on ww and had been losing already, ... but I did spot a photo of me from the rear



in my new aerocrown and I filled up the seat pretty darn good. LOL. photo Incentive to not go back...

Hey Bevane, I know just how you feel. I live in a house of hoarders. Nobody throws out anything. When I sneak things into the trash the kids go "dumpster diving" and bring it all back out.

I have an old house and no closets and the piles start to get to me. Sometimes I just put it all in plastic totes and stack them so I have some organization. I do have to pick my battles with my honey. I decided that I would step over his piles and move around his junk and in return he doesn't give me any crud about all the critters I bring into the house. I have a 5 dog crates in my kitchen. I am a nut.

I also stress eat.

Last year, I lost my job and my dad and I went to too many funerals of people very dear to my heart... for my job I was set up to exit after 31 years on December 30th 2010, (my birthday) and I was going to exit one year to the day short for my retirement benefits. To top it off I had major surgery last year and they made a boo boo during surgery and accidently disconnected my kidney and turned 3 weeks off into 9 weeks off work with tons of pain following 9 hours under anesthesia to fix the boo boo. My kidney still hurts and they say it was probably always a problem and couldn't be due to the surgical error. I could go on and on. I ate my way up 20 additional pounds last year feeling really sorry for myself.

On December 17th I found out they would extend me one year on my job to get me to my retirement. I had to learn my whole job all over again and this has been very stressful. I started my new job and again started stress eating and was clicking right up one pound after another. I was stopping on the way home at CVS and buying chocolate and eating it.

I got heavier and heavier and the scale said I was 11 lbs more than when I delivered my son.

Then one day I just kind of gave myself a slap. The doctors had warned me that my pelvic floor collapse that they had repaired last year wouldn't last long with all the extra weight. My friends son died suddenly and left two small children without a dad. I felt really humble after that and I went on a diet and started exercising and all on my own on this diet, I gained 5 more lbs...



It was then I decided to join WW because I knew that if I could gain 5 lbs while starving myself on a diet, then I didn't really know what to do without help.

WW gave me support I needed... This forum also gave me the support I needed. Thanks guys! You have given me strenth on some days when I really really wanted to quit.

PS,. I ate a brownie at the family reunion. It just jumped into my face. My kids did a double take. I took a hard hit on points for that one... It didn't make me as happy as I thought it would either. I think it wouldn't take much to get in the bad habit again, so I appreciate all the continued support. Losing weight is just the first battle, I am told that keeping it off is an even harder battle so lets stick together everybody.

Tip for the day... Don't just eat veggies and fruit.. Don't deprive yourself of the foods you love, watch out for those bouncing double fudge brownies



. Count the points and find ways to make the healthy stuff taste even better.

For breakfast try 3 eggwhites and melt some laughing cow cheese on top. Have a one ounce slice of low fat ham and heat it up and put it on top. That's a three point breakfast that will last you for hours.

Make a smoothie... yogurt, peaches, strawberries, raspberries and bananas in it. If you use stony field yogurt 0% fat (1 cup) you only count 4 points. You can eat two coffee mugs full of the stuff.

Munch on 10 almonds.

Put on a pedometer and track your steps over the day. Try to be above 10000 steps a day.




Thanks for sharing your stories!!!! Bonds us together and shows us that there are many people out there very similar to ourselves. Not feeling alone is a great feeling and a great start to a healthier life for our brains and our bodies.





long one.. sorry, Just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Mona (Aug 31, 2011)

I have been away on holidays for a week, so never got home until late Monday night, therefore, I weighed in a day late, on Tuesday morning, and happy to say, although there was no loss, there was no gain either! I weighed in just the same as last week!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 1, 2011)

Week one on maintenance and I practically stayed the same. Up 0.2 lbs. Within the plus and minus 2 lb goal so I'll take it.





Mona, In my book staying the same is darn good. Way to go





Long holiday weekend and picnics coming... stay strong everybody


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey, How's everybody doing? I am on week 2 of maintenance. Gained .4 but still within the limit of plus minus 2 lbs. I am creeping up and have to crack back down on my eating again. You are supposed to be eating 6 more points on maintenance than on weight loss points, but I think 6 is too much for me. That extra 6 points combined with a few days of "running with scissors" where I went a little bit crazy eating bad stuff. Never went over my 45 extra points in a week, but made some poor choices of food. Sigh, there is still an out of control eater lurking inside me.... I stayed for the whole meeting today, I needed it.

Take care... Adair looking forward to hearing from everybody.





'


----------



## Mona (Sep 7, 2011)

I am down 2# this week.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Every One





Sorry it has been so long since I posted.

We have been very busy since Hurricane Irene made a direct hit on us. Our county is full of families who lost their homes to flooding or wind damage. I feel very lucky that our damage was not that severe, but tomorrow, the mold and mildew crews are coming to try to dry the entire riverside wall of our house out. They will be tearing out base boards, windows, insulation, sheet rock. Anything that got wet and might get mold or mildew growing. After they get things dried out (may take days), the contractors will get to us when they can, to put us back together again. Our insurance adjuster still has not made a visit to us, but we contacted the insurance company and got approval to begin trying to save our house. I know many of the agents in our area and, boy, are they swamped with claims.





But all the pre storm and post storm work has been good for my weight loss. I have only dropped a few pounds, but my clothes are about to fall off of me. I go to WW tomorrow so will get the results that their scales show, but I think I have lost at least 35 lbs. since I started posting here.



Still have 25 to go, but I know it can be done.

You ladies have been my inspiration. ...........

Mona who keeps shooting down those nasty 2 pounds



Adair who has reached her goal weight and is maintaining



Frostymeadows and Bevann who have posted about things I can really relate to. Hang in there!!





Have a good week ladies, be strong.


----------



## Mona (Sep 8, 2011)

Melinda, so sorry for the damge to your home. It sure must be frustrating to say the least, but sounds like you're in good hands as far as insurance and repairs go, so that is one less thing to worry about. CONGRATULATIONS on your "downward spiral" of weight loss thus far! I wish I could say I am still going down 2 pounds, but it's an up and down battle for me each week, and will be for life. Just as long as it's not up, up, UP, I'll be OK!





And Adair, sounds like you are doing a marvelous job of maintaing...GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 9, 2011)

Melinda you are doing terrific!!!! Wow. Sorry you are having so much trouble from the hurricane. I hope you get dried out soon. We are in SE PA and this second storm has dumped more rain on us than Irene did. I am ready for a break from shoveling water out of our barns. My attic is raining too, so repairs are in order before winter sets in.

Mona, another 2# wow, that is terrific. that is how I lost all my weight, 1-2 lbs a week. I bounce up and down too, more so now that I am on maintenance. Trying to find my balance. It will be a battle for the rest of my life too, but now that we have the tools as to how to do it, it really is just about staying strong. That is where the friendship and support comes in, helps us stay strong and believe we can do it!!





Frostymeadows and Bevann stay strong and hang in there. Hope none of the storms, flooding, drought or fires are affecting you.

Take care and hope everybody has a strong week!


----------



## bevann (Sep 9, 2011)

Still struggling with the same 5 pounds.I lose 2 then gain 2 back.Past 3 weeks have been tuff-getting ready for hurricane I hurt my knee and back so missed going to the gym for over 3 weeks.Then Dr. put me on blood pressure meds for circulation(I didn't have blood pressure issues but I do now)terrible headaches all day,BP waay up, and sleepy all the time-2 hr naps daily.Stopped the meds since I hate the side effects.I will deal with the frozen hands and feet somehow.Yesterday was my 1st day back at the gym.Boy was I weak.Getting back on track.My goal is 15 or 20 pounds this winter then keep it off.It is going to be a battle the rest of my life.Keep up the good weork.I know we can all do it.Anybody who has Minis is tough and can get things done whatever it is.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 13, 2011)

Week three of maintenance... three more to go and I hit lifetime. I lost 0.8 lbs this week so I am still in plus or minus 2 lbs range of my goal weight after two weeks of minor gaining I dropped back down a tad. I am finding that balancing up and down no more than 2 lbs is harder than I thought, I am looking forward to not paying for the ww. meetings once I hit lifetime.





Hey bevann Hang in there! You are sweet to share your struggle with us. I know how it feels to have meds that make you feel worse than what you are taking them for. Those hurricanes were the pits. I have shoveled enough water and soaked bedding to last me a while. good exercise, but the pits.

Go back to baby steps, don't feel like you have to work yourself too hard at the gym, start really slow and build from there. You might just try some short walks just to keep moving to start. If you work in a office, you can just use the bathroom down the hall to make more steps and moving around during the day. Put on a pedometer, increase slowly and don't feel like you have to work yourself silly to see results.

I know what you mean about a battle for life... I have been battling the same pounds for years and years. I don't expect it to be any easier now that I have reached a goal.. You are right, horse people, especially mini people are tough



We are all in this together everybody





Stay strong and take it one day at a time. Remember this one.. As small as one pound a week equals 20 lbs in 6 months.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies





Hope all are well and maintaining our healthy life styles. Or at least trying...

Adair, you must be getting closer to life time WW member. Way to go! I will always credit you with that wonderful smoothie idea. Still helping me to hang in there every week.

Mona... keep shooting



. I picture doing this when I am in the grocery store, going past the Ben& Jerry's ice cream. Makes me smile and think of you and those 2 lbs.

Bevann.. I understand your meds stuff. I have arthritis and the cholesterol meds made my joints really hurt. Found one that is okay. Started walking more, then went on Blood pressure med. Made me have to use the bathroom a lot. Is a diuretic. So had to limit my walking to rest room friendly places (or the woods). Plus the more I exercise, the more wear and tear on my joints. They say "if you don't use it, you lose it". Well, I think I am wearing them away. That said, dropping the pounds is helping with the knee and hip pain. I do not work out at the Gym where I work, but doing all the barn chores and house work has kept me moving.

I reached a major goal of mine today. Under 200 lbs., in my naked jay bird suit.



First time in 8 yrs. I went to a Draft Horse event last week end . People noticed. Here is a pic from last summer and one from this AM. I like how I am feeling about myself.

25 more to go for my personal goal, but I am down 34 since I started posting here. Bless you for all the support.


----------



## chandab (Sep 18, 2011)

WTG, Melinda!











I'm trying to watch what I eat, but had a rough patch, so was just watching it all go into my mouth.



I got a headcold last week, there went my appetite and a couple pounds, so hopefully I'm back on track. I need to get some smoothie ingredients again, they are good and do help wiht the cravings. [i'm out of yogurt, but have some fruit still.]


----------



## Melinda Dean (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Chanda,

Sorry you were sick,



but it does sound like maybe it has helped get you going again.

My WW leader is always telling us that we can start again, every day, every time we eat. We do not have to give up for even one day. I like that. I used to just throw in the towel if I ate something I thought was "bad". Now, no food is "bad", I just have to have less of it and include it in my whole day's plan. Has worked for me so far this summer.

Lately I have been craving salty, crunchy stuff. So I have been popping 2 bags of 94% fat free pop corn every day. I count it, and eat it. But first, I eat a piece of fruit. I know one day soon I will have a blow out. I ate several longed for things the night I got a token award for going to meetings for 16 weeks. They were my celebration. I ate them late in the evening, then started fresh the next morning. Got it out of my system for a while.

I am trying to think of this as my new life style, not my diet.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 18, 2011)

You are doing terrific Melinda! wow. Nice photos too, thanks for sharing. You are doing a great job!!! Maintenance is harder than I expected. I had a couple of days this week where I didn't count my points...



I started ticking up weight too, so obviously the only thing keeping me steady is following the program. Looks like it wouldnt take long eating my old way before I started going right back where I was. People are noticing me too, it feels nice when somebody says, Hey, I didn't recognize you from the rear... LOL, that sure makes me crack up, I swear that is how they said it. My butt must have been huge.





Hey Melinda, if you are on cholesterol meds get your vitamin D checked. Low vitamin D makes your joints hurt. I spent over a year in excruciating pain and had mine checked and I was so low they put me on 5000 units a day! Pain is gone now. Worth checking out. I went on cholesterol meds and I got so much pain that I could hardly walk. Cholesterol meds wipe out your vitamin D.... I take plant sterols now and supplement vitamin D and calcium.

The only thing getting me through is the smoothie. My new way is to grind a banana into the yogurt, and a fresh peach and a nectarine or a white peach. Then I add frozen strawberries and blend enough in to get slushy like sorbet. Then I add frozen raspberries and stir in to the blended fruit. I also slice in another banana and eat my chunky frozen smoothie delight. YUM.

Adair


----------



## MeganH (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow I need to take some pointers from you ladies. I failed miserably keeping on a good work out schedule (did it well for 4-5 weeks.. no weight loss but could see a difference in toning..) and now I have gained 10 lbs in less then 3 months.




I need to get on a healthy diet to help me out I think





Good thing we just got a treadmill... hope it helps!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Sep 18, 2011)

Adair, Thanks for the advice. I will ask my Dr. during my next visit about the Vit. D issue. I take a multiple vit every day, plus eye vits twice a day. They total 1000 IU daily. I get lots of sunlight, even in the winter. I will definitely check into it.





I have gotten so that I put all kinds of fruit in my smoothies. Lots of cinnamon also. Usually I add 1/2 cup skim milk so my blender can handle all the ice and fruit. Then free Cool Whip on top! Just finished one ... so good.

Megan, taking Ricky for walks can help. I take at least one of my guys every day. Now that Chess can buddy up with Bit, like a pretend double hitch, my arms are getting a work out too.

May be why my wrists are sore.


----------



## Mona (Sep 19, 2011)

WOW Melinda...HUGE Congratulations!!! I know what an accomplishment it is to get to the "Under 200" point! When I started posting to this thread, I was 222.5, but at my heaviest (as far as I know) I weighed in at 231, so very close to where you were too. After I got on and saw I was 231 or 232 or whatever it was, I never weighed myself again after that until I decided to try to move the weight backwards. LOL!

I never posted last week I see. I guess I forgot with all the hustle and bustle with trying to get out and enjoy our riding horses. Last week I was UP 2.5#, this week down 3#.



As of this morning, I am sitting at 173, so sounds again like it is fairly close to the weight you are hoping to get to Melinda, so hang in there! You're doing great! I've been very bad...not passing those aisles by that have the big bags of candy etc., BUT, I will have no one to blame but myself, so I do indulge at times.





Good Luck to everyone! I think I may stop posting here, since I have been trying to maintain for so long now, and not really in a "loss" mode anymore. Hopefully someone else will step in and take my place .



I'll still be watching all your progress reports and checking in once in awhile though, so everyone keep up the good work! It really does help to stay motivated having this support group here!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 19, 2011)

Has anyone here used MyFitnessPal.com? A friend of mine has lost A LOT of weight over the past year using it and I just signed up. So glad it is free, too!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies





Sorry to not be on this week. Had a lot going on.

Mona... I understand that you have been posting here for quite a while now. Will miss you but certainly did love sharing your journey. Thank you so much for continuing to post when I asked for help in May. Without you and Adrian, I would never have felt so committed to fighting my weight battle. Though we have never met or spoken, I think of you two as my "Mini Friends". Thanks for having been here when I needed you.





Adrian... still my role model in WW! Hope you are still maintaining. Know it is tougher than losing the weight. I am cheering you on





Megan... I think we are already "Mini Friends" through our conversations about Ricky. Sorry, but I will not be able to meet you in person at the Johnston fall shows. My life has sort of been put on hold right now.

My hubby Tom was badly hurt Tues. AM when a deer decided to wipe out a motorcycle rider.



The deer jumped right out and they slammed into each other. Tom was able to not hit any other cars or trucks. He slid and tumbled about 35 ft, the bike continued until about 115 feet from impact. The local hospital ER flew him by helicopter to Greenville NC to the big trauma clinic. They did a great job. I drove right there (2.5 hrs. from home) and stayed in his room with him.

He has a lot of broken bones, both hands are in splints as well as his left leg. Ribs cracked. And lots of road rash! With all his splints and bandages he looks like a mummy with broken bones. But he is still my Tom. No head injuries



His neck and back are good. No damage to internal organs. It will be a long road to recovery, but he can do it. He has the best outlook on life of any one I know. The ER Drs. told me to expect to stay in Greenville for long extended hospital and rehab. time.

Well, my Honey already showed them he could walk up and down stairs with a splint on his broken leg, and no cane or crutches. No way to use them with two broken up hands. He was discharged home on the 3rd day in Greenville. Now it is only Friday, less than 5 days since the accident, and we are back home figuring out how to get around.

They released him since I am a Nurse and used to be the wound care nurse at a Nursing Home. Tonight, bathing him and changing his dressings took us about 2 hrs. We will get faster, but boy, his wounds are healing already. Taking care of him is not hard. He has always been fun to be with, even when he battled cancer years ago. Oh, did I mention my Tom is 68 yrs. old?

He has been riding bikes for years and is a safety type guy. That deer picked the wrong biker. He was wearing a helmut that saved his life. He says he will be riding again one day and I believe him.

So what does this have to do with weight loss? I lost 5 pounds on Hospital food!!!


----------



## chandab (Sep 24, 2011)

speedy recovery thoughts for your hubby.

If it would help, maybe you should have hospital take-out, just kidding, I wouldn't wish most hospital food on anyone (at the very least its usually very bland).


----------



## MeganH (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh, Melinda! Really hope your Husband recovers quickly! What a tough nugget!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 24, 2011)

Melinda, thanks so much for sharing your story, you are a tough lady! I hope your husband feels better real soon!! wow.



hang in there, keep us posted when you can. That's a tough way to lose 5 # sigh.

I have been walking more this past week. I figured I needed it as maintenance has been a bit tough and I am being tempted by some of my old habits. You can always start new every day, so that is what I am doing. I did the annual "whisker walk" today at our feed store with my daughter and two dogs. Proceeds go to dog rescue. Lots of fun, lots of walking, every body had a great time.

Take care everybody, stay strong. More rain coming tomorrow. Pennsylvania flooding again. sigh. I have cabin fever so bad.

It was nice of the weather to take a days break so we could do the walk today.

cheers folks


----------



## Melinda Dean (Sep 24, 2011)

Chandab... Great idea. I will mention it to my Weight Watchers Leader. " Hospital Take Out Diet Plan". To be honest, the food was good, but always dried out by the time I got around to eating it. It is a huge complex so I did a lot of walking.



Thanks for the good wishes.

Thanks Megan. He is a very determined guy. He has already figured out lots of clever ways to do things for himself. But I have discovered he does have certain standards. While he agreed that my zippered pink baggy robe with wide sleeves slipped on him easily, and was most comfortable, he tried to yank it off when he saw one of his buddies drive in our yard to visit him. For a beat up guy, he sure move fast!

Adair... Sorry to hear you guys are still getting so much rain. Hope you dry out soon. Stay strong... I know about cabin fever. I snack when I am bored. Rain seems to make me think I need to eat for something to do. Try to remember weigh in for life time is coming up. So proud of you!


----------



## Mona (Sep 24, 2011)

OMG Melinda!! I am sure glad Tom was not hurt worse than he was, or even killed. Someone was watching out for him! Thank God he'll be OK, and sounds like he is in great hands there with you taking care of him. I wish you both the best, with his full recovery, as well as to you with your continueing weight loss program.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 27, 2011)

weigh in day... up 0.8 lbs but still within the limit of plus or minus 2 lbs on maintenance week 5. If I keep steady this week I will hit lifetime next Tuesday. We have a new weight watchers spokes person. she is a bit driven and doesn't let any of us talk.. her personality is a bit abrasive. oh well. Glad I have all of you to share with to be my buddy in this journey





Hey a bonus of weight watchers... I got my cholesterol checked and dropped my bad cholesterol by 50% and am in the normal range first time in 15 years!! Blood pressure is perfect too. My doctor is very pleased with my diet. YIPPEE.

I tried a cool cake/muffin recipe I found on the weight watchers site. You take a box of chocolate cake mix and stir in 15 ounces of canned pumpkin and one egg white. Bake in muffin pans or a 13x9x2 inch pan at 350 until springy in the middle. You can make 18 muffins at 4 points each or a 13x9x2 inch pan and estimate 1/18th of the pan for 4 points. Surprizingly good for a chocolate fix. You can barely taste the pumpkin, but it sure does add something. Don't use the spiced pumpkin pie canned filling, just pumpkin. YUM. Even my picky kids loved it.

Hey Melinda, how is your husband Tom doing? I hope he is getting much better.



take care, we are all thinking about you!





.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 4, 2011)

:BananaHappy



:HappyBounce























I hit lifetime in weight watchers today... No more paying. I am thrilled and a bit nervous about the journey ahead. Official 37 lbs lost in 7 months. I'll take it. Just wanted to share. They gave me a little gold key to put on my keychain.

Adair


----------



## Mona (Oct 4, 2011)

YAY!!!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Adair!!! YOU DID IT!!! What an accomplishment! Keep up the GREAT work now in maintaining,


----------



## REO (Oct 5, 2011)

WHOOO HOOO!!!! Big congrats Adair!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 6, 2011)

A healthier alteranative if anybody is intrested for brownies. Take a box of brownie mix and mix it with one can of black beans. Send the beans through a blender first, then just mix together. They are far better then brownies made with the oil and eggs.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 7, 2011)

wow Ashley, thanks. I recently did a cake recipe where you mix a box of cake mix with 15 oz of pumpkin and one egg white. It was delicious. 4 points for 1/18th of the cake. yum. Choc or yellow, but my kids liked the yellow best. Duh, forgot to mention you put it in a 13x9x2 inch pan and bake at 350 until the top springs back up when poked.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Oct 7, 2011)

For some reason, my posts are not showing up!

Adair, I have been trying to say "Way to Go". Have tried several times. Hope this one goes through. You are my hero for getting Life Time.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 8, 2011)

Melinda Dean said:


> For some reason, my posts are not showing up!
> 
> Adair, I have been trying to say "Way to Go". Have tried several times. Hope this one goes through. You are my hero for getting Life Time.



Thanks Melinda



It feels great. Now I just have to maintain it. That will be the hard part I think going into winter to keep up the exercise part I started. My dogs are loving the extra walking and my husband is enjoying me helping more with the cows. I wanted to build in exercise into my day as routine so I didn't have to think about it. Just make it part of what I do, rather than just a specific exercise program that sometimes can get boring.

The ww spokes person asked me what I learned during my journey. What I said was the following.....: I always thought my weight was something I had to live with and I blamed it on many things... I blamed it on slow metabolism, blamed it on my inability to exercise enough, I blamed it on having kids late in life, blamed it on my family history, blamed it on my age and entering meneopause. I told myself these things were the cause until I believed it 100%. I also believed I couldn't control my cholesterol because of genetics and family history..... What I found with weight watchers is this... It REALLY is what you eat, and how much you eat and lack of enough exercise. Portion control... smart food choices, and get up and move.... The 29 points seems to be a magic number for weight loss for me. I weighed my food, choose from power food lists and I ate MORE food on weight watchers than when I was struggling to lose weight all those years. The other reason weight watchers works is the support and knowing you are not alone in your struggle and having people like you all saying nice things and cheering you on!!!! Stay strong everybody and thanks so much for all your support. I lost 37 lbs in 7 months and dropped my bad cholesterol 50% and I am in the normal range first time in 20 years. YIPPEE



It can be done



.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have not posted much lately.

Adair... Thanks for sharing so much. I sure could see myself in your conversation with your WW Leader. I too found lots of outside reasons for my weight gain. I still find those same excuses to snack sometimes. I have to get over that.

When I weighed in last Thurs., I was up 1.6 lbs. from 2 weeks before. Considering these last few weeks tending to Tom, eating at odd hours, and on the road back and forth to the plastic surgeon and orthopedics offices almost 3 hours away, I was pretty proud of myself. The lady who weighed me in shook her head, like I had done very poorly, when she put it in my book.



I reminded her of what was going on in my life and she smiled and agreed that was a good number, ONLY 1.6!! It is all in your perspective.





Tom is much better now, 3 weeks post accident. He is doing a lot more for himself, so soon my life will get back to sort of normal. Serious WW tracking again, healthy meals at home. I am really looking forward to having some control over my choices again.

We do take good snack food along on our trips and try to eat at WW friendly restaurants, but lack of real exercise is catching up with me. I am not earning activity points like I was.

But all in all, Life Is Great! I had a chance to drive both of my little single driving minis this weekend and feel in love with them all over again.

Stay well and healthy everyone, Melinda


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 25, 2011)

It is Tues, October 25th, 2011. My goal is to lose 19.3 more pound to start.

Last year I lost 30 and gained some back. But I am going to do what it takes to reach my first goal!

 

The groundwork of all happiness is health.




Good luck everyone!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Markadoodle,

Glad you are joining in on the thread.






I got lots of inspiration from the past posts when I starting reading here. There are lots of ideas about healthy eating that helped me so far. Sounds like you are not a stranger to losing weight. Terrific job losing those 30 pounds last year. I understand how they can show back up! Bet you can lose those 19 the same way.

I have been losing at a slow but steady rate since May. Eating healthy things like more fruit and veggies, walking more, and drinking water with my meals instead of sodas has made a difference in my energy level.

Keep us posted on how it is going, good or not so good.

Melinda


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks so much! My goal is to walk with my walking partner (below) at least an mile a day


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 4, 2011)

Well either my pants are getting too old and stretched out, or I have dropped a few pounds. They keep falling down and yesterday when I was out doing work in the flower bed, I was glad nobody else was around- the 'plumbers crack' was exposed I am sure. LOL I thought they were going to fall off when I stood up. I think I am between sizes though so the next size down will be too tight. Mind you I am not complaining- without any noticable difference in a while, I am thrilled to see this and sure hope it's not just my pants, haha


----------



## chandab (Nov 4, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> Well either my pants are getting too old and stretched out, or I have dropped a few pounds. They keep falling down and yesterday when I was out doing work in the flower bed, I was glad nobody else was around- the 'plumbers crack' was exposed I am sure. LOL I thought they were going to fall off when I stood up. I think I am between sizes though so the next size down will be too tight. Mind you I am not complaining- without any noticable difference in a while, I am thrilled to see this and sure hope it's not just my pants, haha


Wonderful. And, as to pants sizing; try a different brand or different cut (same size or down a size), and you might be able to find a pair that fits. Every company cuts and sizes a little differently, so try something else and you might be pleasantly surprised at what fits.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Nov 5, 2011)

It is a great feeling when pants start getting too big!





I am sort of in between women's plus and Ladies right now. I tried on lots of styles and just could not find anything right for me yet. I have been washing all my cotton jeans in hot water but still need a belt to keep them up! Not complaining. I have stopped trying to lose right now, with the Holidays coming up. Just trying to keep the old lost pounds from finding me.


----------



## chandab (Nov 6, 2011)

Melinda Dean said:


> It is a great feeling when pants start getting too big!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way I'm built, I can't wear them; but have you tried men's jeans? I know some women have better luck with men's jeans. And, theirs come in all different fits now too; slim, regular, relaxed, loose. Just a thought.


----------



## barnbum (Dec 4, 2011)

chandab said:


> The way I'm built, I can't wear them; but have you tried men's jeans? I know some women have better luck with men's jeans. And, theirs come in all different fits now too; slim, regular, relaxed, loose. Just a thought.


I wear men's for home. I discovered their comfort when I pulled on a pair of my son's from middle school out of a bag of jeans to cut up for a ragged denim quilt. Once they fell apart, I bought my own... but now that I lost another 10 lbs, I can pull them off without upsnapping them. I'm at my wedding weight(27 years this month) so don't want to lose more. But dang it, I really love those pants. I tried on the smallest size they make for men (30 by 30)--but they were a tiny bit tight where I don't like them tight. Bah! My 32x30 from TSC fall off too. They are brand new and I can't wear them. Sigh... I'll be forced into the women's department when the one woman's pair I have wears out for good. I've had them over 15 years.


----------



## chandab (Dec 4, 2011)

barnbum said:


> I wear men's for home. I discovered their comfort when I pulled on a pair of my son's from middle school out of a bag of jeans to cut up for a ragged denim quilt. Once they fell apart, I bought my own... but now that I lost another 10 lbs, I can pull them off without upsnapping them. I'm at my wedding weight(27 years this month) so don't want to lose more. But dang it, I really love those pants. I tried on the smallest size they make for men (30 by 30)--but they were a tiny bit tight where I don't like them tight. Bah! My 32x30 from TSC fall off too. They are brand new and I can't wear them. Sigh... I'll be forced into the women's department when the one woman's pair I have wears out for good. I've had them over 15 years.


You might try a different cut or brand of men's jeans, and find they'll fit a bit differently, so you might be able to find a fit inbetween.


----------

